# TJ Maxx/Home Goods/Marshalls 2016 Halloween



## 22606

There is also a really nice Baroque mirror for $17: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...36577?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:42&N=2716206905. Hopefully, a good amount of the Halloween merchandise will actually be available online this year to make getting items far simpler.


----------



## DavyKnoles

Garthgoyle said:


> There is also a really nice Baroque mirror for $17


You baroque your mirror? Bummer. Isn't that going to result in seven years of bad luck?


----------



## Caroluna

Garthgoyle said:


> There is also a really nice Baroque mirror for $17: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...36577?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:42&N=2716206905. Hopefully, a good amount of the Halloween merchandise will actually be available online this year to make getting items far simpler.


I bought that mirror last year and put a witch cling from Dollar General on the glass. I had to trim the cling to make it work, but it turned out really cool. As I recall, the mirror is a heavy plastic, but looks really nice.


----------



## im the goddess

Caroluna said:


> I bought that mirror last year and put a witch cling from Dollar General on the glass. I had to trim the cling to make it work, but it turned out really cool. As I recall, the mirror is a heavy plastic, but looks really nice.


I bet that did look nice.


----------



## Hilda

DavyKnoles said:


> You baroque your mirror? Bummer. Isn't that going to result in seven years of bad luck?


bah dum tissssshhhhhhh


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I found some really nifty stemless wine glasses with glittery Sugar Skulls on them. I will post a pic tonight.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Guys, 

This year will be the year I find and obtain the damn bat blood salt (whatever the wording is) jar. 

It's personal now lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

$9.99 at TJMaxx


----------



## Vsalz

Mrs frankenstein- also check Kirklands. I think that's where I got my blood bath salts.


----------



## Hilda

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Guys,
> 
> This year will be the year I find and obtain the damn bat blood salt (whatever the wording is) jar.
> 
> It's personal now lol


hahaha I hear you! I was the same way last year!! Then I walked into TJ Maxx one day and BOOM. There it was!!! So don't give up. It can happen!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Guys,
> 
> This year will be the year I find and obtain the damn bat blood salt (whatever the wording is) jar.
> 
> It's personal now lol



They had them last year at Marshalls and Home Goods also as I recall. You are talking about this one, right?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh Paint, posting that picture must be like rubbing salt in Mrs_Frankensteins shopping wounds 


Hope you guys got the tongue and cheek comment....rubbing (insert Blood Bath) salt in the wound was what I was thinking.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh Paint, posting that picture must be like rubbing salt in Mrs_Frankensteins shopping wounds


It was quite elusive! Took me a couple of years to track down as well. Then last year, I felt like I saw them everywhere.


----------



## booswife02

Mrs Frankenstein I felt the same way about the headless horseman snow globe and I finally got it. I believe I have this bath salts jar. Please pm me your address and I will send it to you


----------



## Nstope

Does anyone remember when Halloween stuff started popping up at stores? I believe it was late July but can't remember.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found those skull glasses and a couple of owls yesterday so i might start looking in a few days..just..you know..to stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## Cloe

Michael's has that exact jar and lid with a different label. Maybe photoshop that label on it?


----------



## SeventyOne

Nstope said:


> Does anyone remember when Halloween stuff started popping up at stores? I believe it was late July but can't remember.


My brother manages a TJ Maxx, said stuff already arriving in the back, hasn't put out yet (at least at his store) but soon.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

booswife02 said:


> Mrs Frankenstein I felt the same way about the headless horseman snow globe and I finally got it. I believe I have this bath salts jar. Please pm me your address and I will send it to you


You are incredibly sweet! If you have no use for it I will definitely buy it from you! Thank you so much!


----------



## booswife02

No need for money. I love spreading Halloween Happiness  PM me your address


----------



## Rigormortor

Nstope said:


> Does anyone remember when Halloween stuff started popping up at stores? I believe it was late July but can't remember.


Im sure it is different on where you live. Im in KY and we don't see any Halloween stuff until 1 Sept at the earliest....
most of the stores cater to "Back to school" stuff then sometime in Sept you see Halloween stuff


----------



## 22606

Things began turning up at the start of August, then far more went out near the end of the month, continuing until around the middle of September (with stragglers mixed in with the shipments at later dates).


----------



## Hallow Girl

*2016 halloween at TJMAXX/ HOME GOODS/ MARSHALLS*

creating this thread for all three stores since they are sister companies and they overall carry the same items. Excited to see what they will come out with this year


----------



## im the goddess

There are already threads for TJMaxx and Home Goods going.


----------



## Hallow Girl

oh i didnt see them. last year there was just one thread for all three stores.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i looked for a Home Goods thread and couldn't find it either.


----------



## Hallow Girl

i looked as well, could not find it. I think it would better to have one thread for the three stores than have to look for different threads when all the stores carry the same items because they are under one company.


----------



## Hilda

haha Wow. Mind blown. That thread merge happened right while I was browsing.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

MOD NOTE: I did a search and there was already an existing 2016 TJ Maxx thread, but no existing Home Goods or Marshalls yet. (there was already a At Home thread, but that is a completely different company). As it was pointed out, these three are sister stores, and likely to carry the exact same items, so renamed the original thread to included all three stores, and combined the newest thread.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Thanks for combining! I will find it much easier to just view one thread for these 3 stores. I always look forward to their Halloween goodies - can't wait to see what the "Must Find...Must Buy" item is this year!


----------



## Hilda

Cool beans FrankiesGirl. You are always on top of things!! 
We are grateful for your moderation.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I hope this comes out this year. I never found it and someone on ebay was selling it for $60


----------



## LairMistress

WickedChick said:


> I hope this comes out this year. I never found it and someone on ebay was selling it for $60


I wanted this so bad last year! Then I found it, and it was tiny.  I guess that cheese platters are never big, but I wasn't thinking of that when I started the hunt.


----------



## Hallow Girl

LairMistress said:


> I wanted this so bad last year! Then I found it, and it was tiny.  I guess that cheese platters are never big, but I wasn't thinking of that when I started the hunt.


It looks big to me. Did you buy it, or pass because it was too small?


----------



## sumrtym

I'm hoping for the real iron cauldrons this year. They only got a couple last year and I missed them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WickedChick said:


> It looks big to me. Did you buy it, or pass because it was too small?


BBaB had one similar and it WAS tiny. It was only $20 so I bought it but it was tiny...like maybe 6 x 8 inches?


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.


----------



## Cloe

Spookywolf said:


> I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 282263


I love that broom. Which store was that in?


----------



## plutorising

WickedChick said:


> I hope this comes out this year. I never found it and someone on ebay was selling it for $60
> View attachment 282241



I own that. I got it at Marshalls last year. It's nice but I wouldn't pay $60 for it. Maybe they'll have it again next year.


----------



## Hilda

Spookywolf said:


> I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 282263


I am so happy I grabbed that when I saw it. I love it. You are right it is much more substantial than any other I have seen.




Cloe said:


> I love that broom. Which store was that in?


I found it at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookywolf said:


> I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 282263


i got that last year after i saw hildas post  i found mine at tjmaxx. They had 3 and i kid you not i spent out 30 minutes trying to pick out which one i wanted. It truly is a beautiful and i have never seen another like this.


----------



## Hallow Girl

plutorising said:


> I own that. I got it at Marshalls last year. It's nice but I wouldn't pay $60 for it. Maybe they'll have it again next year.


I really hope it comes out this year


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah I searched for that broom too, but here's to hoping for it this year!


----------



## boobird

LairMistress said:


> I wanted this so bad last year! Then I found it, and it was tiny.  I guess that cheese platters are never big, but I wasn't thinking of that when I started the hunt.


They came in different sizes, mine is about 10"x13"


----------



## Hallow Girl

boobird said:


> They came in different sizes, mine is about 10"x13"


how much was that size?


----------



## printersdevil

Spookywolf said:


> I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 282263


OMG, I love that broom. I will be looking for this. We made brooms recently at a MNT and I am addicted to them.

So excited! We have a TJ Maxx, but not the other stores. I have to drive in closer to Dallas for them. I will be haunting TJ Maxx for sure.


----------



## boobird

WickedChick said:


> how much was that size?


i think it was 19.99


----------



## HalloweenBride

I got this last year. I think its a pretty good size.



WickedChick said:


> I hope this comes out this year. I never found it and someone on ebay was selling it for $60
> View attachment 282241


----------



## LairMistress

WickedChick said:


> It looks big to me. Did you buy it, or pass because it was too small?


I passed because it was small. It was nice, I guess I was disappointed because it does look larger.


----------



## im the goddess

Frankie's Girl said:


> MOD NOTE: I did a search and there was already an existing 2016 TJ Maxx thread, but no existing Home Goods or Marshalls yet. (there was already a At Home thread, but that is a completely different company). As it was pointed out, these three are sister stores, and likely to carry the exact same items, so renamed the original thread to included all three stores, and combined the newest thread.


Thanks Frankie's Girl for combining.


----------



## RCIAG

I hit up HG last weekend & the only thing I saw was some animal skull bookends. Well, maybe they weren't a set, it was a small animal head on a small pole & there were a couple of them. There were also a few of the phrenology heads of 2 sizes but that was pretty much it.

I live pretty close to one & it's in a strip mall with a lot of restaurants we frequent so I'll get to check again this week.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Found this guy at Home Goods a few days ago. He is about 6 inches tall. They had a bigger one too, but I already have one from Design Toscano that was about the same.


----------



## Jezebel82

WickedChick said:


> I hope this comes out this year. I never found it and someone on ebay was selling it for $60
> View attachment 282241


Not a cheese board, but I was going through Target's Halloween stuff and found this 
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ouija-board-serving-tray-spritz/-/A-50828370


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jezebel82 said:


> Not a cheese board, but I was going through Target's Halloween stuff and found this
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ouija-board-serving-tray-spritz/-/A-50828370


Thank you Jezebel82 for thinking of me, I really like it. Might end up getting it.


----------



## printersdevil

pumpkinking or im the goddess, do you know the price on the phrenology heads?


----------



## RCIAG

I saw those, I wanna say they were $13.99 or $12.99.


----------



## c910andace

waiting...waiting...I hope that I don't blow my budget beforehand.


----------



## 22606

c910andace said:


> waiting...waiting...I hope that I don't blow my budget beforehand.


Usually around mid-August is the proper start of the Halloween merchandise, so if you hang in there that much longer, you should be okay


----------



## Rigormortor

Garthgoyle said:


> Usually around mid-August is the proper start of the Halloween merchandise, so if you hang in there that much longer, you should be okay


I talked to a bunch of stores and asked when their Halloween stuff would be out. Most of them here in KY said Oct 1st.... thats lousy.
We have to go through the "Back to School" phase first. Kroger struck first with Halloween stuff so im getting more excited for the big day
as I still work on props and have to finish them up......


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Rigormortor said:


> I talked to a bunch of stores and asked when their Halloween stuff would be out. Most of them here in KY said Oct 1st.... thats lousy.
> We have to go through the "Back to School" phase first. Kroger struck first with Halloween stuff so im getting more excited for the big day
> as I still work on props and have to finish them up......


By Oct 1, Halloween is pretty much a memory at Home Goids.


----------



## miss_halloween

Mid August in when they'll come out with stuff.....


----------



## pumpkinking30

printersdevil said:


> pumpkinking or im the goddess, do you know the price on the phrenology heads?


Yes. The small one that i got was $12.99. Its actually a coin bank, but the slot doesn't show in the picture. The big one was $29.99.


----------



## Nstope

First sigting of Halloween at my Local TJMaxx


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i will have to start haunting the HGs in Maine and Mass next week.


----------



## Vsalz

And so it begins . . . .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

vsalz said:


> and so it begins . . . .


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## Cloe

If anyone sees this broom that was posted earlier in the forum that Spookywolf is also stalking at TJ Maxx and is willing to pick up and send my way please pm me. (I used your pic..hope you don't mind) I have a Marshalls in my area but TJ Maxx is quite a trek for me and no Home Goods near me either.


----------



## jb1sb2

Friends it is early, but definitely has begun!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks guys for the photos! Haven't been into any of my local stores yet but have to say jb1sb2 that your store has a number of items that I know people were crazy about last year. The witch's hats look nice along with the boots. I also know that metal hearse was a sought after item. That's a really great start to the season and should give people who couldn't find those items last year lots of hope for seeing them this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW a few weeks ago I ordered these porthole mirrors from TJMaxx online thinking I'll modify them to work in an underwater haunt theme. A first purchase from them online. Order went well and shipping had tracking. I'd order from them online again.

Posting to this thread this morning got me to check with them online for Halloween, and surprising it looks like they _will be_ carrying halloween items. Only found one item listed now. Only 5 of these skulls are available:

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...45053?colorId=NS1003487&pos=1:1&Ntt=halloween

Thought I'd also call out these Octopus serving pieces since people have mentioned buying some things from GR and Pottery Barn:

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...0115216?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:125&Ntt=broom


----------



## schatze

LairMistress said:


> I wanted this so bad last year! Then I found it, and it was tiny.  I guess that cheese platters are never big, but I wasn't thinking of that when I started the hunt.


It is not huge, but not tiny either. I got one (about$50) last year on eBay. I just discovered yesterday that there was an even smaller version. Maybe that's what you saw that was tiny? Maybe it was meant to be dishes? Here is the smaller version, seems to have a lip around the edges.


----------



## SeventyOne

First shipment out in Orlando area TJ Maxxes! I imagine will be country-wide by the weekend.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks guys for the photos! Haven't been into any of my local stores yet but have to say jb1sb2 that your store has a number of items that I know people were crazy about last year. The witch's hats look nice along with the boots. I also know that metal hearse was a sought after item. That's a really great start to the season and should give people who couldn't find those items last year lots of hope for seeing them this year.


Agree 100% GOS! Those are nice. Better showing on those shelves than last year at my local TJ's for sure!


----------



## dbruner

I was in HomeGoods last weekend and there was nothing yet, will check again this weekend. I wanted that hearse so bad last year and couldn't find one here - a forum member in Colorado sent me an extra one he had. It is awesome, I highly recommend it if you can find one. I really want those witch boots. I've only bought a few things so far this year, I'm holding out to spend my money at HG!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

That is a nice display, especially this early! I also recommend that if you spot the hearse, grab it! I looked for ages last year and FINALLY FINALLY found one & it is really a great prop. 

If you wanted to pass some good karma forward, I am certain that there will be people here who will want the hearse this year. I can't imagine everyone will be able to find it. 

I received the witch boots as part of a Secret Reaper gift, and they are very nice also. I'm actually really liking the witch hat with the pumpkins on it - I'm sort of thinking about making one like that for me to wear on Halloween night this year!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Sorry if this is a silly question, even though they're all owned under the same company do TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Home Goods all carry the same stuff or does it differ on the store?


----------



## Vsalz

Generally yes, but their inventory is haphazard and spotty. So just because one location of any one store gets something, there is no guarantee it will show up anywhere else. And if it's sold, there's no guarantee they will get more. So if you want it, you must buy it when you see it


----------



## RCIAG

For anyone that's looking for anything you want, whether it's a broom or a pumpkin or a bust, please GRAB STUFF NOW IF YOU WANT IT & CAN AFFORD IT, IT WON'T BE THERE COME OCTOBER!!

That can't be said enough & should be said on the top of every page of this thread!!

I know we all like to wait for sales but there are no sales at these stores & there's no "back room" stuff usually. If it's on the floor that's it. They'll get a couple of shipments but even by Sept. when the "normals" start thinking of Halloween it will be slim pickings on certain stuff.


----------



## miss_halloween

RCIAG said:


> For anyone that's looking for anything you want, whether it's a broom or a pumpkin or a bust, please GRAB STUFF NOW IF YOU WANT IT & CAN AFFORD IT, IT WON'T BE THERE COME OCTOBER!!
> 
> That can't be said enough & should be said on the top of every page of this thread!!
> 
> I know we all like to wait for sales but there are no sales at these stores & there's no "back room" stuff usually. If it's on the floor that's it. They'll get a couple of shipments but even by Sept. when the "normals" start thinking of Halloween it will be slim pickings on certain stuff.



Hi all! Just wanted to second what this previous poster has said!

I worked at HomeGoods for 8 years during high school and college (yes, it was a joy - I got the first pick of all the Halloween items each year and my heart was happy). It is true. If you do not buy what you like when you see it, you are running a huge risk of never seeing it again.

Particular items will come in every year, but then there are select items that will never come in again. As a cashier, customers would always say to me, "I was just here earlier, and now 'such and such' is gone!" -- to which I'd always reiterate, "you have to get it when you see it".

The return policy is 30 days with your receipt to get your money back or after 30 days or without your receipt (w/ price tags still on item) is store credit. So, the worst that can happen is that you end up getting store credit... but I'd hate to see anyone on here miss out on an item that they truly love. Whether that means it's an impulse buy or not.

Happy Halloween hunting, friends!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I drove by two TJ Maxx's and a Marshalls today and passed on going in because I told myself it was too early. I did go into HG and there was nothing, not even a open shelf. If I have time going to check out TM ! I can't believe I skipped it. I want one of the hats and some boots. My store had 2 of the brooms last year and they stayed in the store for over a month, I passed on them each time but now hearing so many people want one, I now want one too. I do that every year, get swept up in the hysteria and buy toooo much crap !


----------



## LairMistress

Misfit Ghoul said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, even though they're all owned under the same company do TJ Maxx, Marshall's and Home Goods all carry the same stuff or does it differ on the store?


We have a tiny TJ Maxx nearby, and neither of the other stores are close. Our store usually has one whole aisle, half of another, and the endcaps of both, and that is it. Maybe that's all that other stores have too, but when I lived in Vegas, our HomeGoods was just packed with Halloween!

I went early last year, and then "late" (mid-September), and really didn't find what I was looking for, that others were seeing in their stores. But, as I said, it may be due to the size of the store. We also have a small Tuesday Morning, and a small ROSS, and neither carries much of what I see in threads here, either.


----------



## miss_halloween

Hey everyone!!!

I got in touch with one of my old managers at HomeGoods and he says that Hallween is starting to come in NEXT WEEK!!!! Happy happy, joy joy. Just wanted to give you all a head's up so you can rush out to your stores and get the first look!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i 'll be shopping next week!!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

Went to my local TJ Maxx, Home Goods, and Marshall's today and didn't see anything. Hopefully next week it'll be out.


----------



## AbysmalThrust

No items in our local Home Goods yet  The spots where they usually have it are filled with other non related crap.


----------



## Jezebel82

miss_halloween said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> I got in touch with one of my old managers at HomeGoods and he says that Hallween is starting to come in NEXT WEEK!!!! Happy happy, joy joy. Just wanted to give you all a head's up so you can rush out to your stores and get the first look!!!!


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee  This is my favorite time of year. I love the thrill of the hunt and looking at everyone's pictures even though I told myself last year I really really don't need anymore indoor decor. I'm sure that will quickly change by next week lol.


----------



## RCIAG

I need zero indoor decor too (& outdoor for that matter too!), but I am such a sucker for HG stuff.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee  This is my favorite time of year. I love the thrill of the hunt and looking at everyone's pictures even though I told myself last year I really really don't need anymore indoor decor. I'm sure that will quickly change by next week lol.


I am with you!


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> I need zero indoor decor too (& outdoor for that matter too!), but I am such a sucker for HG stuff.


We are in the same boat! HG has had some great stuff the last couple of years.


----------



## jb1sb2

Tjmaxx had a few more things in today. I took one of the typewriters home. The Skeleton groundbreaker moans and lights up. And a new set of witch boots, a little to happy for me though.


----------



## Vsalz

Ugh. That typewriter is so on the edge of being awesome for me. It's the giant bone that gives me pause. I can't get the image of the Flintstones out of my mind.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Vsalz said:


> Ugh. That typewriter is so on the edge of being awesome for me. It's the giant bone that gives me pause. I can't get the image of the Flintstones out of my mind.


Thats is what i thought as well. The bone kills it for me.


----------



## jb1sb2

Well that can be corrected with a hacksaw


----------



## Misfit Ghoul

If only my local stores would get there stuff in, the wait's killing me.


----------



## Nstope

Saw these HUGE witches boots today!


----------



## miss_halloween

Here's the damage I did at TJMaxx, Michaels and Jo Ann's today:


----------



## Jottle

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE immediately post any pictures of the Headless Horseman snow globe if it makes a return this year. I mailed out two of the metal hearses to HF members last year, and I'm hoping to get some good karma back in the form of a good HH snow globe stock at my local HG or through a kind forum member!


----------



## adam

My headless horseman snowglobe is ruined! How you ask? There is weird, random white stuff ALL along the inside of the globe. I kept it in the closet with my Halloween decor, so it was always in a cool and dry place. For some reason the glue (where the globe meets the base) or something started expanding on the inside. This was also my second globe, the first one the head didn't light and the replacement I bought was missing a spring. I am thinking its a faulty product. I would have to send it out to be taken apart/repaired and im not sure I want to do that.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Last year I actually bought a Headless Horseman snowglobe for Jottle since it was the only one in my HomeGoods. It looked okay at the store but when I got it home & looked more carefully in the light, it had floating pieces of dust or mold or I don't know what in it. Understandably, it was pretty yucky & I ended up returning it to the store for a refund. Do look VERY CAREFULLY at snowglobes that you pick up to make sure yours doesn't have this!

Hopefully you can see what I mean in this photo - look at the cloudy stuff caught on the branches of the tree. 











ETA - also, you can see in my pic that when lighted, the JOL face is kind of muddied & not very clear. This one didn't work in the store & I had to wait til I got home to put batteries in it. If you are serious about wanting light up snowglobes, maybe you want to take some batteries or a small screwdriver to the store with you too! They didn't have a big problem with me making a return, but if you have a lot of globes to choose from, it will help you narrow it down when you see them all lit up.


----------



## Vsalz

Here is what was in my marshall's tonight. It was on the farthest shelf from the door, on an endcap, facing the back wall. I think they were trying to avoid the "Halloween in August?!" folks. There were also a few copper skulls in the library section, but I didn't get photos.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I just called my HG and I asked if they have any items in, I was told very little but a woman bought all the pumpkin faces that light up. ackkk


----------



## grim gravely

I passed on getting another headless horseman snow globe last year. Two years ago I purchased one and it leaked on me. It happened to my friend too. I did get the light up headless horseman statue that I love.


----------



## schatze

Stopped at Home Goods just now and the lady said Halloween is scheduled to be out at the end of August.


----------



## Hallow Girl

schatze said:


> Stopped at Home Goods just now and the lady said Halloween is scheduled to be out at the end of August.


unless you spoke to a manager i would take that with a grain of salt


----------



## jb1sb2

Well tell that to the witches that are trickling in. Of course that could very well be true for your store. Watch for posts from the west coast, they stsrted getting theirs first last year


----------



## jb1sb2

A couple new things at TjMaxx. A couple of witches, one is riding a motorcycle. And BOO spelled out with bones. And yet another type of wotch boots! Also saw the ones from last year that people wanted. So they are returning.


----------



## miss_halloween

ooooh.... I love the witch on the motorcycle!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

LOL! That witch on the motorcycle is great! I like her too! Looks like a pumpkin sidecar with maybe a black cat in it - awesome!


----------



## jb1sb2

If you look at my other pictures in this thread they have her driving a pumpkin car also but I think the motorcycle looks better.


----------



## Regions Beyond

At Home Goods, was two shelves on an endcap only - but it is starting (San Francisco bay area)


----------



## Hallow-art

miss_halloween said:


> Here's the damage I did at TJMaxx, Michaels and Jo Ann's today:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284205
> 
> 
> View attachment 284206
> 
> 
> View attachment 284207


I like that witch at the bottom with the jack o'lantern and broom! I remember liking her when I saw someone post her on here last year, hoping I can find one this year on my travels. Nice selection you picked up


----------



## Nstope

There are a few things popping up on TJMaxx online. Just search Halloween.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Went to Marshall's today they had a very small end cap, nothing awe inspiring so I didn't take many pics. I took a few just ...because. there was a HH statue that was bigger than the one I have, I think these were out last year but I just can't remember. The big one is 29.99 but the one I got and have seen the past several years was something like 12 or 14.99. In the picture it doesn't look any bigger but it is at least 5 inches bigger ( just a guess) the design is exactly the same.


----------



## sumrtym

Really like the new hh statue.


----------



## Vsalz

Here's what was in my tjmaxx:







Notice the witch driving a pumpkin. I bought 2 of the carved pumpkins, they are a little smaller than the darker orange ones I got last year.


----------



## HalloScream

The skeleton in the 3rd pic, is it a groundbreaker?


----------



## HalloScream

jb1sb2 said:


> Tjmaxx had a few more things in today. I took one of the typewriters home. The Skeleton groundbreaker moans and lights up. And a new set of witch boots, a little to happy for me though.


The skeleton in the 3rd pic, is that a groundbreaker?


----------



## jb1sb2

HalloScream said:


> The skeleton in the 3rd pic, is that a groundbreaker?


Yes it is.


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> Friends it is early, but definitely has begun!



I must have that witches hat! I just hope it doesn't turn into countless trips to the stores to find one like last years cauldron. I knew I should have stayed away from this thread!


----------



## miss_halloween

Old HomeGoods manager reached out again and told me their store got 20 pieces in today and more coming in tomorrow


----------



## dbruner

I went to HG today, nothing yet. I asked an employee when they were getting in Halloween, and she said they are never told when. Luckily they had a TJ Mx in the same plaza and they had a few things. I got a skull and some pumpkin tea lights. Now there will be weekly trips to HG. I got a skeleton wolf at Big Lots on the way home. He howls!


----------



## im the goddess

Nstope said:


> Saw these HUGE witches boots today!


 Dis anyone see the price for the pumpkin with witch hat on the stand? It looks very much like one in the grandin road collection this year.


----------



## HalloScream

My TJ Maxx has started putting Halloween items out. I'm definitely interested in the skeleton ground breaker as seen in js1sb2's pics. At $25, that's not a bad price at all.


----------



## Hallow Girl

im the goddess said:


> Dis anyone see the price for the pumpkin with witch hat on the stand? It looks very much like one in the grandin road collection this year.


i saw that last year, almost got it. I think it was between $14.99- $19.99


----------



## Hallow Girl

HalloScream said:


> The skeleton in the 3rd pic, is that a groundbreaker?


whats a groundbreaker?


----------



## WitchyKitty

WickedChick said:


> whats a groundbreaker?


A prop that is made to look like it's coming up out of the ground.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regions Beyond said:


> At Home Goods, was two shelves on an endcap only - but it is starting (San Francisco bay area)


I really shouldn't even be peeking in here. But I do like the look of that big owl with the black eyes alot. He must be big because I think it looks like he's at least $34. Very rustic look. I'm doomed if I keep checking back here. 

Wait, I see from his tag a UL symbol which makes me think he's also illuminated? So maybe the pricing isn't so bad.


----------



## RCIAG

Off to dinner tonite where there's a HG & a TJM. I'll keep ya posted if they have anything yet.


----------



## Suzy Q

Found these at Homegoods today. They were so happy to come home with me!!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Oh my! And the hunt is on!


----------



## Halloeve55

Suzy Q said:


> Found these at Homegoods today. They were so happy to come home with me!!!!!


Lucky you! Nice score!


----------



## RCIAG

Suzy Q said:


> View attachment 284696
> 
> 
> Found these at Homegoods today. They were so happy to come home with me!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYEEEEEESSSSSS!! MOREBUSTS!!! AAAUUUGGGH!!

FTR, my HG had literally 8 Halloween things out. They had more Thanksgiving/fall stuff out, pumpkins, candles, a wooden turkey, than they had Halloween. The TJM next door only had a couple fake mercury glass pumpkins & some candles.

NO, LIKE OMG MOOOOORRRE BUSTS!!!! WHEEEEMYHUSBANDISGONNAKILLME!!!  

OK, I might only have to get the female one....no...just the BOTH!! BOTH WILL BE MINE!!! 

Or not. I need to take a deep breath & read something else for a while.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I really like the female one a lot. We need to form a group that does interventions because the last thing I need is another bust...fer real.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I am NOT buying a bust this year. No. I will admit I like both of them and the lady with the lace veil is very nice. Please snatch them all up so when I accidentally wander into a HG there won't be any there. I'm OK with all of you getting one LOL. Honestly what is it about these busts that makes them so attractive?

BTW Suzy Q, they do look happy to be going home with you. They have big teethy grins saying so!


----------



## cai88

Suzy Q said:


> View attachment 284696
> 
> 
> Found these at Homegoods today. They were so happy to come home with me!!!!!


WANT!!! How much were they?


----------



## tzgirls123

Picked up this bad boy at my TJ Maxx/HomeGoods Combo Store (they had quite a bit out, one whole shelf/3 tiers, not an end cap, a regular isle, 1 side)
It's bigger than my 3 year old!! (40 + inches tall), He lights up and has spooky noises/phrase...$80
















Got this today at a nearby TJ Maxx (only one small endcap of halloween so far, but several different version of this witch, she;s about 2 feet tall & nice quality!)...$25


----------



## StormyNight

The 2 pictures are from Marshalls.TJ Maxx did have a shelf of some Halloween stuff but didn't get any pictures there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow they have the crawling hand prop (last photo)! Can't say I've ever seen actual halloween props at TJMaxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls.


----------



## Vsalz

Crawling hand? I don't see it.

I grabbed the large headless horseman today. Swore I wouldn't because I bought the small one two years ago. But as soon as I saw it --done. Here are photos 
To compare the two. Hope my reaper victim likes sleepy hollow!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Loved my HG in NC. Moved to WA and have not had a HG within 500 miles. Well guess what is opening a mile from my house on August 21st? ???????. Love the busts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Vsalz said:


> Crawling hand? I don't see it.....



Aren't those a few in the middle of the shelf?!


----------



## revengemaiden

stormynight said:


> the 2 pictures are from marshalls.tj maxx did have a shelf of some halloween stuff but didn't get any pictures there.
> 
> View attachment 284724


omg! Omg! OMG! I must have that hearse!!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30

I have so much stuff from HG over the years that I don't need another thing....can't wait to get paid so I can go get some more.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Vsalz said:


> Crawling hand? I don't see it.
> 
> I grabbed the large headless horseman today. Swore I wouldn't because I bought the small one two years ago. But as soon as I saw it --done. Here are photos
> To compare the two. Hope my reaper victim likes sleepy hollow!
> 
> View attachment 284733


thanks for the comparison, I knew it was bigger I just couldn't estimate just how much bigger it was.


----------



## Neuf350Z

Not much going on at my HomeGoods just yet. They had a few ceramic pumpkins on a dolly and an end cap with some candles and stuff, but not much. However, there was this









It's about 5' tall. Not something I'd buy but it's cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

They have over the years occasionally had the mummy in store. That one is in serious need of some aging on those wraps. Gotta be the whitest ones I've seen.


----------



## Kenneth

ooooooooo I love the mummy though!!! My HomeGoods rarely ever carries any of the large Halloween decor though...


----------



## Hilda

NOOOOOOOOOOOO (face down on laptop)
No more busts! Must resist! NO PLACE left to display them.
GAHAHAHAHA Dang. They are gorgeous.


----------



## im the goddess

Love, love, love, love, love.


Suzy Q said:


> Found these at Homegoods today. They were so happy to come home with me!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks WickedChick!


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I am NOT buying a bust this year. No. I will admit I like both of them and the lady with the lace veil is very nice. Please snatch them all up so when I accidentally wander into a HG there won't be any there. I'm OK with all of you getting one LOL. Honestly what is it about these busts that makes them so attractive?


They're affordable & pretty big so they're a big bang for the buck, they're pretty unique too, I've never seen anything else like them anywhere else, & they're fine as they are or if you need to "improve" them it doesn't take much.

They're just so different. Plus you can't beat the price. If they were half the size I'd still buy them. Actually I'd prefer them if they were half the size, they'd be easier to store!

Going to a HG/TJM combo store tonite, maybe they'll have more stuff out than the closer one.


----------



## miss_halloween

Ahhhhh you guys are killing me with these posts! Will be heading over to HomeGoods this upcoming week  (and probably every few days after until late September)


----------



## Suzy Q

HomeGoods today...It's really starting folks!


----------



## Hallow Girl

at tjmaxx. I almost didnt go but i decided to see if they might have a little something and they did.


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## Hallow Girl

[


----------



## Courtney Vaughn Ferrara

Omg I need the headless horseman large where are u located at?


----------



## Courtney Vaughn Ferrara

I need that headless guy, where are u located at? I gotta see if he is at my homegoods


----------



## Hallow Girl

Courtney Vaughn Ferrara said:


> Omg I need the headless horseman large where are u located at?



im in NY very big costs $29.99


----------



## sumrtym

How much was the witch candy server?


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I don't have a Home Goods near me yet (one is under construction) but it is always one of my favorite Halloween haunts. Thank goodness Spookerstar has one near her house so when we have our fun weekends she is nice enough to take me shopping. I LOVE that headless horsemen. I have a great spooky headless horsemen painting that goes over the fireplace every year---what a great compliment. I hope they have one when I go!!


----------



## Hallow Girl

sumrtym said:


> How much was the witch candy server?


I don't know, the price wasn't on the tag and when i tried to move her to see if i could lift her i could not. However, there was a stacked pumpkin trio that was almost the same height that was $59.99 so i am guessing it has to be more than that.


----------



## schatze

Suzy Q said:


> View attachment 284819
> View attachment 284821
> View attachment 284822
> View attachment 284823
> View attachment 284823
> View attachment 284825
> 
> 
> HomeGoods today...It's really starting folks!


Is that a Headless Horseman snowglobe?


----------



## jb1sb2

schatze said:


> Is that a Headless Horseman snowglobe?


Good catch! I missed that, but it sure looks like one!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I went out of town yesterday and the HomeGoods, there, was putting out Halloween! I splurged a little and bought a set of vintage look Halloween ornaments ($9.99) for the mini Halloween tree I plan on starting this year, an adorable silver pumpkin wearing a witch hat that has a Vanilla Pumpkin scent satchel inside ($4.99) and I finally got a Headless Horseman globe ($14.99)!!! it was the only one they had...I looked at it every year and never bought it, but we finally decided to spend the money and just get it this year! It will go great with the black HH statue we got from there last year.

They had more of the scent satchel holders like my silver witch hat pumpkin...a skull, a tall/skinny jack o lantern, and a decorative cut out short pumpkin. I wish I had bought them all...too late now.  They all had awesome Fall scents, but I just love them as they are! There were silver, like the one I bought, and gold that I saw. There might have been and orange pumpkin, too. I want the whole set in silver!


----------



## RCIAG

Went to that second HG & they had a couple tables with witches & few other things. Not fully stocked yet. I'll give 'em both another week.


----------



## CJSimon

At my local Home Goods today. A fair bit of stuff in the shelves, but not a ton.


----------



## Vsalz

Ugh. Why did they have to put cheesy words on the awesome cauldron?! So far I haven't seen anything I can't live without. A bit disappointed so far this year, though my wallet and my husband are probably happy.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Vsalz said:


> Ugh. Why did they have to put cheesy words on the awesome cauldron?! So far I haven't seen anything I can't live without. A bit disappointed so far this year, though my wallet and my husband are probably happy.


That's what I thought of the writing on it too and like you so far, my wallet is happy I haven't seen anything that makes my heart flutter.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I picked up a light up jack o'lantern on a pedestal today at TJ Maxx they had an end cap of various things. At the register the girl tells me OH we have a bunch of Halloween in the back it's soooooo cool we're putting it out.......tomorrow  I can't go back until Thursday at the earliest. As I was looking at things two crab apples walked by and said THAT is so depressing! Can't we get through summer first??!!! I just turned around with jack o'lantern in hand and smiled at them


----------



## HalloweenBride

Do you happen to know how much that tall witch is?!!!




WickedChick said:


> at tjmaxx. I almost didnt go but i decided to see if they might have a little something and they did.
> 
> View attachment 284845
> 
> View attachment 284848
> View attachment 284849
> View attachment 284850


----------



## kristinms8

Thanks so much for sharing! I Love the look of the Spooky Tree that lights up!


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Wife and I stopped by Home Goods near us but they literally had three things out on an endcap.  A friend found some good stuff (including a headless horseman snowglobe) at store by them. Would definitely like to pick up one of those. It's still early though and the season's just getting started


----------



## kristinms8

That witch candy holder is awesome!


----------



## jb1sb2

Saw these while out and about today.


----------



## Hallow Girl

HalloweenBride said:


> Do you happen to know how much that tall witch is?!!!


Either 4 feet tall or pretty close to it


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Probably not in the budget this year, but I really like that raven on top of the skull on top of the rock that's pictured in the 1st photo just above. That would look great in a cemetery scene for sure!


----------



## miss_halloween

WickedChick said:


> at tjmaxx. I almost didnt go but i decided to see if they might have a little something and they did.
> 
> View attachment 284845
> 
> View attachment 284848
> View attachment 284849
> View attachment 284850



Now that I'm seeing that witch on the motorcycle for the second time, I know I have to have it. Will be checking out TJMaxx tomorrow. Hope I will find it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so far, nothing is meltin my butter..


----------



## Lucy08

wickedwillingwench said:


> so far, nothing is meltin my butter..


Me either, but it won't stop me from constantly checking!


----------



## sumrtym

Still hoping for a large realistic cauldron like they had last year and I missed.


----------



## jb1sb2

It only took me a year, but I finally got one of the brooms. And there is a new one this year. Black, covered in glitter (not my taste) and has batter operated led lights all over it.


----------



## Lucy08

jb1sb2 said:


> It only took me a year, but I finally got one of the brooms. And there is a new one this year. Black, covered in glitter (not my taste) and has batter operated led lights all over it.


Yay! So glad they have showed back up this year. I couldn't find one last year, number one on my list this year!


----------



## kbpkitty

I love all this stuff we're seeing. I have to start checking around. My sister has seen some in IA but I haven't checked my MN stores.


----------



## jb1sb2

Lucy08 said:


> Yay! So glad they have showed back up this year. I couldn't find one last year, number one on my list this year!


That picture was at Marshalls, TjMaxx had a couple also fyi.


----------



## miss_halloween

Success!!! I shall name her............. Helga! Helga the Witch and Salem the cat.


----------



## nos4a2

Witch from TJ Maxx


----------



## A Little Odd

TJ Maxx today
They also had the small hearse from last year. It is kind of fragile in the middle but I can pick it up tomorrow if someone wants it shipped.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I bought this same Witch today too! I got her at TJ Maxx - they had a small display & she was the only one there. She has a sweet face, although my DD4 said "Wouldn't that cat be all slimy inside the pumpkin?" LOL! The Home Goods I stopped at (a smaller one) didn't have any Halloween out today.


----------



## Hallow-art

I will be going to a Marshall's and TJ Maxx this weekend and I cannot wait!!!


----------



## dbruner

I'm going thursday night after work, nothing las thursday, I have high hopes for this week after seeing all of the posts.


----------



## dbruner

jb1sb2 - where were your pics taken? I must have those skull dishes! And the reading gargoyle!


----------



## KissingCoffins

I will have my hearse!! My friend went to the TJ Maxx near her and they had 2 !!


----------



## jb1sb2

dbruner said:


> jb1sb2 - where were your pics taken? I must have those skull dishes! And the reading gargoyle!


Homegoods!


----------



## jb1sb2

Some more stuff out today.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

now, that's more like it! Love the grabbing tree candle holders. I'm gonna have to stop in tomorrow.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i am going to guess these stores are west coast? we are the last it seems to get stocked, down here in dixie....
im coveting the brooms.........agggh i need a new ride


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No, they're nationwide and for certain there are stores in southeastern US. HomeGoods, Marshalls and TJ Maxx are all affiliated. Do a search for each one and check for locations in your area. What they carry as a whole is somewhat different in category, like HomeGoods doesn't carry clothes for example but all 3 do get in Halloween and duplicates will be seen between the 3. HomeGoods is by far the store that gets in the most Halloween at least in my area and will usually get larger items and more of a same item. That being said quantities of items are limited and if you see something you like best bet is to buy it because Halloween items especially fly off the shelf and seldom restocked. If you are lucky to have two or all three stores in your area, sometimes you can find the same item or a variation of it in one of the stores around the same time.


----------



## Barbie K

I'm in Florida and went to Marshalls today, no luck. I plan to visit Home Goods tomorrow. I really want that witches hat.


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> i am going to guess these stores are west coast? we are the last it seems to get stocked, down here in dixie....
> im coveting the brooms.........agggh i need a new ride


I am in the Southeast. Some stores get stuff faster and more of it than others. What and how much each store gets is all decided by the volume they sell.


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods


----------



## sumrtym

Tj maxx


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods


----------



## sumrtym




----------



## sumrtym

Sorry for the sideways. Haven't figured that out on phone yet.


----------



## sumrtym

They had 3 sizes of these and some ghost ones. I took this one, the largest at 1 quart home with me.







Dishwasher, microwave, and oven safe.


----------



## miss_halloween

I really want one of these "open headed" figures.... but can't decide on which one. They're all too cute.




sumrtym said:


> View attachment 285131
> 
> View attachment 285132
> 
> View attachment 285133


----------



## zo6marlene

Thanks to all that have posted, I am just giddy with excitement! I went to both HGs and TJMaxx yesterday bad bought two glass pumpkins. Also went to Michaels with coupons in hand and now I am the proud owner of three Lemax items...The Doll shop, carnival ride and a creepy house. Going out today "just to look" at a few other places. I didn't have a clue the season had started until I logged on here!


----------



## Dinobuzz

zo6marlene said:


> Thanks to all that have posted, I am just giddy with excitement! I went to both HGs and TJMaxx yesterday bad bought two glass pumpkins. Also went to Michaels with coupons in hand and now I am the proud owner of three Lemax items...The Doll shop, carnival ride and a creepy house. Going out today "just to look" at a few other places. I didn't have a clue the season had started until I logged on here!


I bought a glass pumpkin from Homesense yesterday too! A pretty blue/turquoise one!


----------



## Spookywolf

jb1sb2 said:


> Some more stuff out today.


Argh, I see the brooms! Please come to my store, please come to my store...


----------



## screamqueen2012

sumrtym said:


> View attachment 285131
> 
> View attachment 285132
> 
> View attachment 285133
> 
> View attachment 285134
> 
> View attachment 285135
> 
> View attachment 285136


oh i love that bottle and the bat candle stand...........agggh..........we got nothing here always the last ones to get stocked.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No, they're nationwide and for certain there are stores in southeastern US. HomeGoods, Marshalls and TJ Maxx are all affiliated. Do a search for each one and check for locations in your area. What they carry as a whole is somewhat different in category, like HomeGoods doesn't carry clothes for example but all 3 do get in Halloween and duplicates will be seen between the 3. HomeGoods is by far the store that gets in the most Halloween at least in my area and will usually get larger items and more of a same item. That being said quantities of items are limited and if you see something you like best bet is to buy it because Halloween items especially fly off the shelf and seldom restocked. If you are lucky to have two or all three stores in your area, sometimes you can find the same item or a variation of it in one of the stores around the same time.


yes im a home goods girl, our area is last to get any stock in the country, seems the distribution points that stock first are west coast....south east where we are are last to get anything ..............i was wondering where, what area this new stock is ..........we seem to be three weeks later and get less good stuff.........our stores are big too, big turn over.


----------



## Jezebel82

Seeing all these fantastic pictures, I had to rush out to my HG last night but sadly they were still quite lacking. I didn't take any pics because my phone was dying but there wasn't much to see anyway. I did end up picking up a little resin crow with light-up eyes and a Five Little Monkeys Trick or Treat book for my son. He made me read it to him twice last night <3 

While there wasn't much at my store I did come across that giant hanging cauldron. A little cheesy looking on the outside thanks to the words they stuck on but oh my goodness an abomination of glitter on the inside! I touched it to see if it was sealed in some way and that was a big NOPE! My finger was covered in blue/green glitter  Then I looked at the bottom and you could see there was at least a cup (no exaggeration) of loose glitter on the bottom. Whoever is the unfortunate soul to take that home will be cleaning glitter up for years. Forget charging $300, I feel like they should pay someone $300 to dispose of that thing lol.


----------



## Lucy08

Going to Homegoods later today. As of last night they had three isles completely cleaned out, guessing that's where Halloween is going?


----------



## jb1sb2

Lucy08 said:


> Going to Homegoods later today. As of last night they had three isles completely cleaned out, guessing that's where Halloween is going?


Most likely! Good luck on finding good stuff!


----------



## Lucy08

jb1sb2 said:


> Most likely! Good luck on finding good stuff!


Still empty except for witch dolls.


----------



## Lucy08

Found this at TJ Maxx, will hold a pillar candle. $12.99 Also saw the giant witch boots, mens size 15 or so!


----------



## Hallow Girl

wickedwillingwench said:


> now, that's more like it! Love the grabbing tree candle holders. I'm gonna have to stop in tomorrow.


It lights up and changes colors, the arms move up and down. It also says something but i forgot what it says. A few posts up I posted 2 pictures to give you an idea.


----------



## schatze

WitchyKitty said:


> I went out of town yesterday and the HomeGoods, there, was putting out Halloween! I splurged a little and bought a set of vintage look Halloween ornaments ($9.99) for the mini Halloween tree I plan on starting this year, an adorable silver pumpkin wearing a witch hat that has a Vanilla Pumpkin scent satchel inside ($4.99) and I finally got a Headless Horseman globe ($14.99)!!! it was the only one they had...I looked at it every year and never bought it, but we finally decided to spend the money and just get it this year! It will go great with the black HH statue we got from there last year.
> 
> They had more of the scent satchel holders like my silver witch hat pumpkin...a skull, a tall/skinny jack o lantern, and a decorative cut out short pumpkin. I wish I had bought them all...too late now.  They all had awesome Fall scents, but I just love them as they are! There were silver, like the one I bought, and gold that I saw. There might have been and orange pumpkin, too. I want the whole set in silver!
> 
> View attachment 284893
> View attachment 284894
> 
> 
> View attachment 284895
> View attachment 284896


SCORE! I'm glad to see the Headless Horseman globes are back!


----------



## schatze

If anyone spies these dishes please take a photo and get a price. I got the cheese board last year but never saw these


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Tj maxx


Is this the same talk back raven that Big Lots had a few years back??


----------



## sumrtym

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is this the same talk back raven that Big Lots had a few years back??


Yes. I don't share the excitement of others seeing these sort of things at Homegoods, TJ Maxx, Marshalls. I go to these stores for their unique decor which make them the best for Halloween IMHO and don't want to see the little singing guys, etc., start replacing what I go there for.


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods






















Anybody need a giant pumpkin?


----------



## miss_halloween

Ahhhhh I REALLY want that hearse!!! Haven't seen it yet at my local HomeGoods/Marshalls/TJMaxx. Perhaps I'll make a trip to a further HomeGoods. Or I could just patiently wait.................... Ah, who am I kidding? That won't happen.



sumrtym said:


> View attachment 285274



Anyway, here's what's out at my local HomeGoods so far. It's not much.


----------



## Lucy08

miss_halloween said:


> Ahhhhh I REALLY want that hearse!!! Haven't seen it yet at my local HomeGoods/Marshalls/TJMaxx. Perhaps I'll make a trip to a further HomeGoods. Or I could just patiently wait.................... Ah, who am I kidding? That won't happen.



I saw that hearse a couple days ago, the paint was awful!


----------



## Draculette

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is this the same talk back raven that Big Lots had a few years back??[/QUOTE
> 
> Please tell me that raven talks and says nevermore! I had it a few years ago and I was so upset when it stopped working...


----------



## jb1sb2

Has anyone else seen these? They are heavy, made of resin. They will look great in my cemetary this year!


----------



## miss_halloween

I haven't seen those exact hands, but I did see a different pair of hands at Marshalls yesterday. They are animatronic and move! They came in a box, just an FYI.



jb1sb2 said:


> Has anyone else seen these? They are heavy, made of resin. They will look great in my cemetary this year!


----------



## miss_halloween

Lucy08 said:


> I saw that hearse a couple days ago, the paint was awful!


Ugh, that's kind of annoying. Oh well! I still love it


----------



## grandma lise

Found this tea light holder at TJMaxx tonight for $12.99 - (also a realistic, aged skull for $7.99). It's 12" tall, black with skull etched into the glass on both sides - (it's pictured on page 14 of this thread in post #138, top shelf)...









My husband has a battery operated, multi-colored, LED light string that changes colors. If I can find it, I think it would create a nice lighting effect. 

This was a happy find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Draculette said:


> Ghost of Spookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same talk back raven that Big Lots had a few years back??[/QUOTE
> 
> Please tell me that raven talks and says nevermore! I had it a few years ago and I was so upset when it stopped working...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Talk Back props work by you holding down a button and recording maybe 10 seconds of audio and when the bird is triggered it will repeat that back. Big Lots had some TB birds a few years back and they were bought by a number of people on here. I also saw a Talk Back toucan at BL the following year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

sumrtym said:


> Homegoods



That hearse so reminds me of the vehicle used in the Vincent Price movie "The Abominable Dr. Phibes".


----------



## Caroluna

For those of you who don't have a store near you, they are offering some Halloween items online. You may get lucky and catch something you really want.


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods


----------



## dustin2dust

I am seeing some stuff in these pictures that I need!!! That three tiered spiderweb server and bat stand/glass drink server are calling to me. Went to one of my two local HGs and didn't see much in the kitchen area, but they had one isle set up in the decorations/seasonal area.


----------



## sumrtym

dustin2dust said:


> I am seeing some stuff in these pictures that I need!!! That three tiered spiderweb server and bat stand/glass drink server are calling to me. Went to one of my two local HGs and didn't see much in the kitchen area, but they had one isle set up in the decorations/seasonal area.


I think the bat drink server was $59.99.


----------



## KissingCoffins

$60? CRAAAAPPPP
Good thing it's out of my price range haha it's not like I need it..


----------



## KissingCoffins

My friend found this at Home Goods today. It's a tombstone cookie jar!  I see it more as a crypt because of it's shape it's fabulous!


----------



## miss_halloween

I got a witch snow globe today at HomeGoods. When you tip the globe over, black sequins flurry all over... which resemble bats flying. The base of the globe is black and it has a pretty lace fabrics that hangs down. I only have one other globe that I got almost 10 years ago from HomeGoods when I first started working there - it plays the "ding dong the witch is dead" tune, which is super cute. But anyway, they have some other globes this year that I've seen - like one with just a witch's hat.


----------



## grandma lise

Long day but was able to make it back to TJMaxx, and happily, they'd put more things out...









From left to right: crow with glowing red eyes, $7.99; skull, $7.99; candelabra, $19.99; pumpkin head girl candy holder, $16.99; Dia de Los Muertos tea light holder, $12.99 - (see my previous post to see it lit)

The molded crow was another happy find. I wish I could find more like it but in a variety of poses, and for that price. 

I really liked pumpkin head girl when I first saw her but walked away because she's not a good fit with my collection. Still liked her today. Decided to start a new collection. 









I really don't need another candelabra, but I really like the wax drips, and I love, love my new skull...









Trying to decide whether to use ivory or black candles...


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> I'm hoping for that authentic looking witch's broom that Hilda found there last year. (Hilda, I'm borrowing your pic, hope you don't mind.) The only ones I found in other stores were much smaller and very puny. I shopped the stores in my area like a stalker last year but they never got any in. Here's hoping for a second chance this year.
> 
> View attachment 282263


Spookywolf I saw the broom you're looking for at Marshall's today.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf I saw the broom you're looking for at Marshall's today.


Went to HG last night, got excited when I saw two brooms leaning up against the shelves. But, they had lights on them! Not what I wanted.


----------



## RCIAG

sumrtym said:


> Anybody need a giant pumpkin?
> View attachment 285276


No but I NEED those busts!!! If I had to choose only one it would be the bride but I'd love both! 

That's a good pic for scale too. The groom is mostly hat & very DotD, the bride seems more Halloweeny looking than the groom. At least that's how I picture those 2, as bride & groom. They'd work well alone or together.


----------



## Stochey

I didn't see it ... does anyone know how much the Bride and Groom busts are?


----------



## jb1sb2

Stochey said:


> I didn't see it ... does anyone know how much the Bride and Groom busts are?


I picked up the bride, have not been able to find the groom yet.  she is $69.99.


----------



## unlovedpoet

Picked this guy up at HomeGoods yesterday! It was hanging out on an inventory cart and I snagged it as soon as I saw it. I put in some of the Dollar Tree LED tapers. They wobble a bit in there so I'm going to have to bulk the bases out. I don't plan on using real candles on these just yet as this is going to be a prop for my Halloween wedding. I do plan on gluing some tiny spiders to the tapers and adding some cobwebs to spook it out a bit!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf I saw the broom you're looking for at Marshall's today.


Well, after seeing all the exciting pictures everyone is posting, I went to my local Home Goods & TJ Maxx yesterday, but they had very little out yet. Home Goods had a long empty row where I assume Halloween should be going soon. TJ Maxx only had a small endcap at the back of the store, and nary a broom in sight. So disappointing. But, I'll try my Marshalls tonight to see if I have any better luck. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Oh, I really like that bat drink dispenser as well! I can't justify getting it though - we'd really only use it once a year, but just like the tall cobweb tiered dessert stand, it's definitely one of my dream entertaining pieces! You know, for when I have that giant mansion & invite you all over for a Halloween Ball! 

My DH just worked 12 days out of state/away from home, so I'm hoping to get an hour or two without kiddos today while he gives them some one on one attention & plan to hit the trifecta of Home Goods/TJ Maxx/Ross. I have a Home Goods gift card leftover from Christmas - squee! - so I hope I find something really good!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Unloved Poet that candle holder was also from last year I think. It has a mirror with a gothic arch I do hope I find one


----------



## RCIAG

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up the bride, have not been able to find the groom yet.  she is $69.99.


Yipes! That's more than last year's busts. They were less than $50.


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> Yipes! That's more than last year's busts. They were less than $50.


Exactly what I thought when I saw her. Probably the trend unfortunately. I found her at 3 different stores without her groom.....


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Well, after seeing all the exciting pictures everyone is posting, I went to my local Home Goods & TJ Maxx yesterday, but they had very little out yet. Home Goods had a long empty row where I assume Halloween should be going soon. TJ Maxx only had a small endcap at the back of the store, and nary a broom in sight. So disappointing. But, I'll try my Marshalls tonight to see if I have any better luck. Thanks for the heads up!


Spookywolf, I saw the broom at Marshall's.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I saw the broom at Marshall's.


I don't have Marshall's.  Hoping HG or TJM gets them!


----------



## ookami1

Going there later today! Hope they have some of the stuff you guys are posting


----------



## mb24

I'm in love with the Pumpkin Head girl. I hope I can find her!!!



grandma lise said:


> Long day but was able to make it back to TJMaxx, and happily, they'd put more things out...
> 
> View attachment 285426
> 
> 
> From left to right: crow with glowing red eyes, $7.99; skull, $7.99; candelabra, $19.99; pumpkin head girl candy holder, $16.99; Dia de Los Muertos tea light holder, $12.99 - (see my previous post to see it lit)
> 
> The molded crow was another happy find. I wish I could find more like it but in a variety of poses, and for that price.
> 
> I really liked pumpkin head girl when I first saw her but walked away because she's not a good fit with my collection. Still liked her today. Decided to start a new collection.
> 
> View attachment 285428
> 
> 
> I really don't need another candelabra, but I really like the wax drips, and I love, love my new skull...
> 
> View attachment 285429
> 
> 
> Trying to decide whether to use ivory or black candles...


----------



## Nox Eterna

Heading to TJ Maxx and HomeGoods after an appointment....wish me luck


----------



## jb1sb2

Nox Eterna said:


> Heading to TJ Maxx and HomeGoods after an appointment....wish me luck


Good luck!


----------



## jb1sb2

Lucy08 said:


> I don't have Marshall's.  Hoping HG or TJM gets them!


TjMaxx here has them.


----------



## Lucy08

jb1sb2 said:


> TjMaxx here has them.


Thanks! I've been going every day, my family thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## jb1sb2

Lucy08 said:


> Thanks! I've been going every day, my family thinks I'm nuts.


You are welcome. I get the same response at home about my going to these stores all the time, but I don't care! LOL!


----------



## Lucy08

jb1sb2 said:


> You are welcome. I get the same response at home about my going to these stores all the time, but I don't care! LOL!


Oh me either!  Once things appear to be all out I will go Thursday's and Saturday's after their truck comes.


----------



## A Little Odd

jb1sb2 said:


> You are welcome. I get the same response at home about my going to these stores all the time, but I don't care! LOL!


I travel Eastern NC from Raleigh to the Outer Banks for work. I stop at the stores in each city anytime I can. My co-workers think it is "excessive." 
They stop at the Coach outlet. I just like cooler things.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Yipes! That's more than last year's busts. They were less than $50.


Well, while I have not seen the skeletal groom bust, I did spot the bride and she is quite a bit larger than the others, I would say.


----------



## jb1sb2

A Little Odd said:


> I travel Eastern NC from Raleigh to the Outer Banks for work. I stop at the stores in each city anytime I can. My co-workers think it is "excessive."
> They stop at the Coach outlet. I just like cooler things.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Good for you! I love to go to new stores when I can. I went to New Orleans on a little mini Vacation a couple weeks back. I was at Homegoods, Marshalls, TjMaxx and then the Cemetary! Give me any of those store's over a Coach outlet any day!


----------



## Lucy08

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, while I have not seen the skeletal groom bust, I did spot the bride and she is quite a bit larger than the others, I would say.


I agree, both are very large!


----------



## Kenneth

My HomeGoods just had a table out, plus all of the drink and glassware pieces. 

I did end up splurging on the lady skeleton bust!! She was on the bottom of an inventory cart--I almost missed her! You have to watch those gray carts!! She was the only one they had and she is fairly large and very substantial. Her veil is VERY detailed and she really is a nice piece. Her eyes also light up a basic white(not like the red I was expecting).


----------



## Hallow Girl

kenneth said:


> my homegoods just had a table out, plus all of the drink and glassware pieces.
> 
> I did end up splurging on the lady skeleton bust!! She was on the bottom of an inventory cart--i almost missed her! You have to watch those gray carts!! She was the only one they had and she is fairly large and very substantial. Her veil is very detailed and she really is a nice piece. Her eyes also light up a basic white(not like the red i was expecting).
> 
> View attachment 285499
> 
> 
> View attachment 285500
> 
> 
> View attachment 285501


*lovvvveeeeee*


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Yeah, that bride really is flippin' awesome! If I see her in person, I might not be able to resist either, although I would really like to have Deadgar from last year as my top choice. 

I made the rounds today since DH was home & watched the kids - in 2 hours I hit HomeGoods, Micheals, Target, Ross & TJ Maxx! LOLOL! 

My Marshalls is just starting out, but do be aware that there were Halloween things in MULTIPLE locations. A decent amount of Halloween candles were mixed into the regular candle area, then a small display near the food items, then a bigger display that had 3 large items over by pet stuff. They had the HUGE cauldron that we've all seen - the one that most of us think is sort of 'ruined' by all the glitter on the inside & the words on the outside. Then they had a stack of 3 skeletons that was stone looking, about 4ft tall maybe, for about $80, then one GIANT skull for about $100. Other than that, just small things. 

But - they did have one thing I fell for! This gorgeous bat candleabra. I'm estimating but I think it's about 12-15 inches tall. I put tapers from Micheals into it. I had not seen one like this before & it was the only one they had - $14.99. 









Bought the skull pillar candle as well, about $7. This bat candleholder will go very well with another bat candleholder I got last year, from this photo - 









I think I'm starting to have a "thing" for bat candleholders, actually! 

Bought the frog from Micheals with a 40% coupon (love it!) and a few other things there so I might post a picture later in that thread. Saw some things at Ross & TJ Maxx but still very small displays & nothing caught my eye enough to buy. Gonna try to get back to HomeGoods on Wed of this coming week before we head on a small trip. Hope to see some busts in person next time!


----------



## Juno_b

Does anyone happen to remember what days Home Goods receives shipments? I forgot what days were the optimal to visit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Jenn&Matt love your growing bat candleholder collection! Do you have the one from Michaels?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My TJM, HG and Marshalls are just starting to put things out. TJM had more than anybody but still not a lot that I'm crazy about. I'm on the look out for the broom, that I saw last year and passed on it and now of course think I want it .

I did get this one thing at TJM yesterday, it's nothing great. It says its a candle holder but it would have to be one biiiig candle or a group of different sized pillars which would look the best I think. I'm not going to use it as a candle holder though ( I don't think anyway)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

KissingCoffins said:


> Jenn&Matt love your growing bat candleholder collection! Do you have the one from Michaels?


Thanks! I have seen the Micheals one but wasn't considering it too much since I really liked the raven one. But now that I unexpectedly found this new bat one today, maybe I will end up getting the Micheals one too - you know what they say - once you have 3 of anything, it's a collection! So, I guess I need another one! Maybe that's how I should explain it to DH....


----------



## Lucy08

Juno_b said:


> Does anyone happen to remember what days Home Goods receives shipments? I forgot what days were the optimal to visit. Thanks in advance!


Wednesday and Friday


----------



## Juno_b

Thanks so much!


----------



## dbruner

My Homegoods finally started putting Halloween stuff out. This is my haul.


----------



## jb1sb2

Saw these big guys today. Better looking mummy than the other one on here. But went home with just the salad bowl that matches the salad servers.


----------



## Nox Eterna

HomeGoods had some interesting things, came home with these









Very large pumpkin did not come home with me ($200)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

unlovedpoet said:


> View attachment 285439
> 
> 
> Picked this guy up at HomeGoods yesterday! It was hanging out on an inventory cart and I snagged it as soon as I saw it. I put in some of the Dollar Tree LED tapers. They wobble a bit in there so I'm going to have to bulk the bases out. I don't plan on using real candles on these just yet as this is going to be a prop for my Halloween wedding. I do plan on gluing some tiny spiders to the tapers and adding some cobwebs to spook it out a bit!


i bought two of these last year...i LOVE them. you can put a piece of thin foam in there to steady them.


----------



## Dinobuzz

Nox Eterna said:


> HomeGoods had some interesting things, came home with these
> 
> View attachment 285547
> 
> 
> Very large pumpkin did not come home with me ($200)


The glass pumpkin is cute! Our Homesense has been getting a lot of glass pumpkins in.... I got a turquoise one the other day.... there's one I'm hoping to find again... it has a stem like yours but the glass is white & black stripes... was very cool!


----------



## ooojen

I checked out my nearest HG/TJM today. They had both the giant busts-- bride and groom, a very large metal hearse, loads of brooms-- quite a bit of stuff. I picked up some Halloween glassware and the crypt cookie jar. Checked out the Clearance aisle and got a couple things to Halloweenify. Overall, it was fun to see the stuff (earlier than usual here) but I don't really have a lot of horizontal spaces left to hold new things.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Last night at Home Goods I found (but didn't get) a large version of the Headless Horseman statue... it's about 2.5-3 feet tall and was $99.99.


----------



## jb1sb2

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Last night at Home Goods I found (but didn't get) a large version of the Headless Horseman statue... it's about 2.5-3 feet tall and was $99.99.


I saw that in the back of a store, asked them to bring it out so I could buy it and right before she opened the door to get it........ crash! Someone in back knocked it over and destroyed it!


----------



## Hilda

I too was able to get to a TJ Maxx and Marshalls yesterday. They were just starting to fill the shelves. It was fun to see the new stuff! 
I kept putting things in my cart, but I have NO table top or shelf space left. At all!

I did cave and picked up two things. They are a good size too. They look smallish in the photos, but they are not.

The bide and groom statue for in my haunted honeymoon suite. 










Also grabbed this... candleholder? (That is what it says.) It reminded me of that series of serving pieces from Pottery Barn. I really don't know how I am going to use it. A classic impulse buy. haha


----------



## Nox Eterna

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Had I seen one of those it would have gone directly in my cart 





Dinobuzz said:


> The glass pumpkin is cute! Our Homesense has been getting a lot of glass pumpkins in.... I got a turquoise one the other day.... there's one I'm hoping to find again... it has a stem like yours but the glass is white & black stripes... was very cool!


----------



## FeistierErmine

disembodiedvoice, do you happen to recall the price on the skeleton candle holder? I think it would fit quite well with my setup if the price is right.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> I too was able to get to a TJ Maxx and Marshalls yesterday. They were just starting to fill the shelves. It was fun to see the new stuff!
> I kept putting things in my cart, but I have NO table top or shelf space left. At all!
> 
> I did cave and picked up two things. They are a good size too. They look smallish in the photos, but they are not.
> 
> The bide and groom statue for in my haunted honeymoon suite.
> 
> View attachment 285613
> 
> 
> 
> Also grabbed this... candleholder? (That is what it says.) It reminded me of that series of serving pieces from Pottery Barn. I really don't know how I am going to use it. A classic impulse buy. haha
> 
> View attachment 285614


You did great! I am sure you will find perfect spots for them.


----------



## Jezebel82

jb1sb2 said:


> I saw that in the back of a store, asked them to bring it out so I could buy it and right before she opened the door to get it........ crash! Someone in back knocked it over and destroyed it!


 ohhhhh nooo that's awful!! I hope you're able to find another one.


----------



## ooojen

Hilda-- I got that skelly piece last year, myself, under exactly the same circumstances. It was totally impulse caused by the fact that it so nearly matched my Pottery Barn stuff. I wound up putting a Jack O'Lantern on it to give the Jack some height in a display.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hilda, I saw that skelly bride & groom figure when I was out at TJ Maxx & liked it, but couldn't really think how it would "go" with my indoor decorations. Your "honeymoon suite" is absolutely a perfect spot for it! What a fun theme for a space!

On the one hand, having limitations due to color coordination, space & price helps to reign me in, so that's a good thing. But on the other hand, I would love to be able to come up with the kind of out-of-the-box decorating ideas that a haunted Inn or Dead & Breakfast would allow. Winning the lottery just looks more & more desirable the more I think about it!


----------



## LairMistress

ooojen said:


> I checked out my nearest HG/TJM today. They had both the giant busts-- bride and groom, a very large metal hearse, loads of brooms-- quite a bit of stuff. I picked up some Halloween glassware and the crypt cookie jar. Checked out the Clearance aisle and got a couple things to Halloweenify. Overall, it was fun to see the stuff (earlier than usual here) but I don't really have a lot of horizontal spaces left to hold new things.


I am in love with the crypt cookie jar. I may not be able to resist if I find it (so I sort of hope that I don't, haha). We don't use cookie jars, because I have three kids who all would just raid the darn thing repeatedly until it was empty. Cookie sneakers!! It would go really well with the "poison bottle" measuring cups set that my friend bought me at Cost Plus.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> ohhhhh nooo that's awful!! I hope you're able to find another one.


Thanks! I have the perfect spot for it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hilda said:


> Also grabbed this... candleholder? (That is what it says.) It reminded me of that series of serving pieces from Pottery Barn. I really don't know how I am going to use it. A classic impulse buy. haha
> 
> View attachment 285614


i have that, too, and i thought it would be cool to pile petit fours on or candies or fruit like grapes or something.


----------



## Kenneth

Hilda said:


> I too was able to get to a TJ Maxx and Marshalls yesterday. They were just starting to fill the shelves. It was fun to see the new stuff!
> I kept putting things in my cart, but I have NO table top or shelf space left. At all!
> 
> I did cave and picked up two things. They are a good size too. They look smallish in the photos, but they are not.
> 
> The bide and groom statue for in my haunted honeymoon suite.
> 
> View attachment 285613
> 
> 
> 
> Also grabbed this... candleholder? (That is what it says.) It reminded me of that series of serving pieces from Pottery Barn. I really don't know how I am going to use it. A classic impulse buy. haha
> 
> View attachment 285614



I remember the large candleholders from last year. I wanted to get them but decided against it....I was MUCH more frugal last year hahaha. I hope mine gets them because it'd make a perfect centerpiece with a cluster of dripping pillar candles.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

FeistierErmine said:


> disembodiedvoice, do you happen to recall the price on the skeleton candle holder? I think it would fit quite well with my setup if the price is right.


yeah, it was 19.99, not cheap but not terrible either. It's fairly big , approx 7 1/2 inches high and 13 inches across ( flat part of the bowl is about 12 inches maybe a little bigger. Like I said probably meant for multiple pillar candles. It honestly could be used for setting cupcakes or other food items on. I haven't decided what I'm going to put on it...either candles or creepy items.


----------



## screamqueen2012

omg our store actually had some end caps, they havent cleared the shelves yet........i found a few great things, witchy stuff and i went in there not to buy a thing and had a load coming out...theres a new witch globe with witch feet, shes adorable, do NOT miss this, way way cuter in person.......tjmaxx has the brooms i bought two of them for my broom collection i'll be displaying...the other i got off etsy. so this was homegoods and tjmaxx...


----------



## screamqueen2012

more from today...............and the small hearse found a home here today also...wahoooo


----------



## screamqueen2012

and the parking lot so far.............lol....tjmaxx brooms and rest off etsy and i have two more i bought from etsy that are hand carved faces


----------



## jb1sb2

I had to take these home today! I bought two of the skull piles, their eyes and noses light up red.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Awesome awesome hauls. The mugs are so cute. Were they from home goods or Tj maxx? Did you see any other mugs on your trip? I collect and I'm planning a small road trip late August to our nearest halloween stores


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I'm not sure if I'm replying to the right person or what, but Screamqueen, you have amazing taste and those brooms are so magical


----------



## screamqueen2012

yes i think a mummy, pumpkin.....from homegoods, you ought to be able to find them, they had a few in stock, our stores just got their first shipments in two days ago and were putting it out....the carved witches are just to die for great...very folk artsy....the tall girl is really worth getting.....im going to put them with that cat witch canvas pier1 has, i bought that already.


----------



## StormyNight

TJ Maxx had more out today!






























The last picture is from marshalls not sure why that one appeared.


----------



## Lucy08

I found my broom today! I was so excited!!!


----------



## Lucy08

StormyNight said:


> TJ Maxx had more out today!
> View attachment 285738
> View attachment 285739
> View attachment 285740
> View attachment 285741
> View attachment 285742


I need that big witch!!! I sure hope I find her.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Has anyone ever brought a duplicate of anything just because you like it so much and you want a backup just incase of something happens to it? I am thinking of buying a second broom because i love it and really I dont think once the tjmaxx stores stop selling them you will find one (at least for the price it is now)


----------



## FeistierErmine

WickedChick, I have absolutely bought the occasional insurance copy of a prop I love. With Halloween things, you just never know what will actually come back in the future.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Lucy08 said:


> I found my broom today! I was so excited!!!


I found mine too !! I share in your excitement !!!

Does anyone remember how much the brooms were last year?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

stomynight, I love that lampost in your pictures, do you know how much they are and which store were they in ? Mine hardly ever gets the larger items but I think I like those posts.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

How much was that witch with the bowl?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

WickedChick said:


> Has anyone ever brought a duplicate of anything just because you like it so much and you want a backup just incase of something happens to it? I am thinking of buying a second broom because i love it and really I dont think once the tjmaxx stores stop selling them you will find one (at least for the price it is now)


I've done it too many times. I don't usually if the item is expensive though, just because I can't but there have been several things over the years I have duplicates of and just put the second one back, just sitting in storage taking up space and hoping that it gets it's chance to be the star and not just the understudy.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

screamqueen2012 said:


> ....the carved witches are just to die for great...very folk artsy....the tall girl is really worth getting......


Yes, if we are talking about the same tall witch, I think about 5 or 6 of us have gotten her already. She really is well done - I couldn't pass her up.


----------



## StormyNight

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> How much was that witch with the bowl?


I didn't think to check for the price , if I see it again I will let you know.


----------



## 22606

Not a whole lot available online, but TJMaxx does have _some_ Halloween decor: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/ho...84?mm=home:f:+:5:halloween+&+harvest:featured


----------



## screamqueen2012

StormyNight said:


> TJ Maxx had more out today!
> View attachment 285738
> View attachment 285739
> View attachment 285740
> View attachment 285741
> View attachment 285742
> The last picture is from marshalls not sure why that one appeared.


i want that big witch with the bowl on jeez now on a hunt for that.................blaq........................we stil are due this shipping, we are just getting it in here...southeast folks go shopping ........its coming in now!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

west coast had these last year, and we just drooled over them and pouted,,, i bought two today didnt leave one for anyone else...took them both...and dont care. mine..........lol


----------



## Lucy08

screamqueen2012 said:


> i want that big witch with the bowl on jeez now on a hunt for that.................blaq........................we stil are due this shipping, we are just getting it in here...southeast folks go shopping ........its coming in now!!!


Me, too! She would look nice in the yard. My store is super slow getting stuff out. Glass pumpkins, candles, and stuffed witches. Not much else.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Not sure what the witch is made of, but I so want to make that a planter with some moss or creeping Jenny plants, stick a few eyeball stakes and the usual stuff to recreate a boiling cauldron


----------



## jb1sb2

I have found 5 of the bride busts, 5! And no grooms! Grrr!


----------



## Hallow Girl

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> How much was that witch with the bowl?


Took a picture of the price but my phone is charging its $129.99


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've done it too many times. I don't usually if the item is expensive though, just because I can't but there have been several things over the years I have duplicates of and just put the second one back, just sitting in storage taking up space and hoping that it gets it's chance to be the star and not just the understudy.


Oh good. I'm glad i am not the only one.  it does take up space though *sigh*


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> I found mine too !! I share in your excitement !!!
> 
> Does anyone remember how much the brooms were last year?


I still have the tag on mine but its stored away...i believe it was $19.99


----------



## Lucy08

WickedChick said:


> Took a picture of the price but my phone is charging its $129.99


OUCH!!!!! Looks like I won't be needing her after all......


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> Hilda-- I got that skelly piece last year, myself, under exactly the same circumstances. It was totally impulse caused by the fact that it so nearly matched my Pottery Barn stuff. I wound up putting a Jack O'Lantern on it to give the Jack some height in a display.


hahaha Honestly. I was eyeing it today and thinking.... Ohhhhhh I could put a Jack on it!! LOL


----------



## Hilda

WickedChick said:


> Has anyone ever brought a duplicate of anything just because you like it so much and you want a backup just incase of something happens to it?


Yes. Yes I have. (looks around to make sure my husband didn't hear me confess to that)


----------



## LaurieStrode

This is what I bought from TJ Maxx and Marshall's today. So excited there's already so much great stuff out. I learned my lesson last year when I saw a mummy statue I liked and said "It's only August, I have plenty of time to come back and get this" and it was gone soon thereafter. So anytime I see anything I really like this year, I'm definitely buying it!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Oh, look at that cute little car with the skelly couple in it! That makes me think I should get more of the dollar store skelly garland & let my kiddos use some of the skellies in the dollhouse & dollhouse car we have - they'd love it! I got that hearse last year after seeing it here & hunting extensively for it. It's one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> ohhhhh nooo that's awful!! I hope you're able to find another one.


Look what I found tonight! Wahoo!


----------



## jb1sb2

My finds tonight.


----------



## LaurieStrode

The couple in the car is awesome! It looks even better in person. The hearse is a gem that I first saw here last year and decided that if I saw it this year I would buy it.








(Photo credit to Ghost of Spookie)
This is the mummy I regretfully didn't buy last year. Hoping to see it this year, but I have a feeling I missed my chance on this guy.


----------



## jb1sb2

My finds for tonight. The cookie jar is my dogs new treat holder.


----------



## Jezebel82

jb1sb2 said:


> Look what I found tonight! Wahoo!


Woohoo! So happy for you. He looks great, just don't go smashing him into anything


----------



## jb1sb2

Jezebel82 said:


> Woohoo! So happy for you. He looks great, just don't go smashing him into anything


Thanks! Exactly! LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

Found a different cookie jar, haunted house! Someone was asking about halloween mugs, I saw these today. And they have a witches hat that matches the black version of the broom! Those small hearses from last year are at all three stores this year! And plenty of them!


----------



## RCIAG

Oh gawd....I need to get to HG STAT!!! But alas, I've had some dental issues & that kept me away last nite, but tonite we'll get there.


----------



## schatze

Home goods this morning, New Orleans area:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

My greedy little eyeballs so enjoy scanning all these shelf photos! LOL! It's kind of like a tennis match - my head turns to the left, shifts back straight, turns to the left, shifts back straight! 

LaurieStrode - I know I picked that same mummy up quite a few times last year too! Sad thing is though - I can't remember if I bought him or if each time I just thought I better stick to my budget... he's pretty adorable though, so I'm thinking I probably bought him. 

Jb1sb2 - thanks for all these photos! You are finding some great stuff & I'm glad you got your big HH statue! I have the small one & like it a lot. 

Those haunted house cookie jars are AWESOME! It goes with the classic Halloween colors I use in my dining room. Do you remember what the price was on them?
Kinda have a feeling it's gonna end up in my cart if I see that.


----------



## schatze

These came home with me, two walking dead type pieces, two scary trees, two different Raven on a stack of books water globes.


----------



## Lucy08

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> My greedy little eyeballs so enjoy scanning all these shelf photos! LOL! It's kind of like a tennis match - my head turns to the left, shifts back straight, turns to the left, shifts back straight!
> 
> LaurieStrode - I know I picked that same mummy up quite a few times last year too! Sad thing is though - I can't remember if I bought him or if each time I just thought I better stick to my budget... he's pretty adorable though, so I'm thinking I probably bought him.
> 
> Jb1sb2 - thanks for all these photos! You are finding some great stuff & I'm glad you got your big HH statue! I have the small one & like it a lot.
> 
> Those haunted house cookie jars are AWESOME! It goes with the classic Halloween colors I use in my dining room. Do you remember what the price was on them?
> Kinda have a feeling it's gonna end up in my cart if I see that.


The cookie jar is super cute in person, I saw it and passed it up last week. Thinking now I should have grabbed it. Don't remember the price, but for sure it was under $20.


----------



## jb1sb2

schatze said:


> Home goods this morning, New Orleans area:
> View attachment 285903
> View attachment 285904
> View attachment 285905
> View attachment 285906
> View attachment 285907
> View attachment 285908
> View attachment 285909
> View attachment 285910
> View attachment 285908
> View attachment 285911
> View attachment 285912


Oh man! There goes that male skeleton bust taunting me again! And I was just in NOLA a month ago! I like that skeleton with the hat in between the wedding couples too!


----------



## McCall72

Being that The Legend of Sleepy Hallow is my favorite Halloween story, I was thrilled to find this at Home Goods yesterday..


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> My greedy little eyeballs so enjoy scanning all these shelf photos! LOL! It's kind of like a tennis match - my head turns to the left, shifts back straight, turns to the left, shifts back straight!
> 
> LaurieStrode - I know I picked that same mummy up quite a few times last year too! Sad thing is though - I can't remember if I bought him or if each time I just thought I better stick to my budget... he's pretty adorable though, so I'm thinking I probably bought him.
> 
> Jb1sb2 - thanks for all these photos! You are finding some great stuff & I'm glad you got your big HH statue! I have the small one & like it a lot.
> 
> Those haunted house cookie jars are AWESOME! It goes with the classic Halloween colors I use in my dining room. Do you remember what the price was on them?
> Kinda have a feeling it's gonna end up in my cart if I see that.


You are welcome! Thanks! I didn't even pick up that cookie jar since I got the crypt one already. So no Idea. Sorry.


----------



## Stochey

I went today and came home with the bride bust! Officially the most I've ever spent on a single Halloween decoration!

I didn't remember seeing this guy before so I thought I'd post. He was $150!


----------



## dbruner

I went to 2 Homegoods, 2 TJ Maxx and a Marshalls today. It was like Christmas,






I finally have Halloween dishes!


----------



## grandma lise

Our stores don't have the spider pillow or cookie jar yet. Like them both! 

Hoping to get a box of the Radko Halloween ornaments. Waiting, waiting...not so patiently waiting...


----------



## jb1sb2

Stochey said:


> I went today and came home with the bride bust! Officially the most I've ever spent on a single Halloween decoration!
> 
> I didn't remember seeing this guy before so I thought I'd post. He was $150!
> 
> View attachment 285941


I got that guy last year. Glad he is back!


----------



## Ring

I stopped by today, and they had just a few things out. They said the rest should be out by the end of August. Looks like some cool stuff this year!


----------



## Dana Dark

Love Home Goods, it supports my Halloween hoarding - still waiting for more to come out!


----------



## Ring

That spider plate is really neat!


----------



## Dana Dark

Thanks! I haven't seen any other post on them. They are full size dinner plates and heavy!


----------



## Dana Dark

I like the little 2 tier bat thing - I have only seen the big one. What was the cost on it?


----------



## RCIAG

OK, it's official. I now NEED that Bride bust! 

Just got back from HG/TJMaxx & they didn't have much out yet. More fall stuff & ZERO BUSTS!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG said:


> OK, it's official. I now NEED that Bride bust!
> 
> Just got back from HG/TJMaxx & they didn't have much out yet. More fall stuff & ZERO BUSTS!!!


I have found 5 of her! And none of the male!


----------



## kristinms8

Saw some awesome stuff at Home Goods in Brentwood today (Northern CA). They had a lot of the Spirit Board themed items. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I grabbed him last year....he is awesome! I keep him in the foyer year round with lollipops in his bucket... 



Stochey said:


> I went today and came home with the bride bust! Officially the most I've ever spent on a single Halloween decoration!
> 
> I didn't remember seeing this guy before so I thought I'd post. He was $150!
> 
> View attachment 285941


----------



## creepymagic

Rochester MI Home Goods had a bunch out and we got an illuminated pumpkin stack (at least 3' high and heavy) for outside, a big bride of Frankenstein with a huge head that will hold a bunch of bags of chips (about 31 inches high but the amount of room where her brain should be is huge), a little bride of Frankenstein dispenser, a tombstone jar, and a candle ferris wheel thingy. We would have gotten more but my wife had to buy a shirt and my son had to buy a stapler and it took up the last fraction of our cart (the shirt did provide packing fodder for the props)


----------



## LairMistress

Does anyone know the price of the four Jack stack? (not the three in the urn, our TJM has that one for $30-40, I think)

Thanks!


----------



## Kenneth

Found the male skeleton bust at my Marshalls! They really do look fabulous as a set. 








If anyone, ANYONE spots the black headless horseman snow globe with the light up pumpkin, I would definitely pay to have it shipped! I have one but I'm looking for one for a birthday gift. I'm hoping one of my stores will eventually get one but I'd love to have a back up plan in case we don't get them this year.


----------



## jb1sb2

Kenneth said:


> Found the male skeleton bust at my Marshalls! They really do look fabulous as a set.
> View attachment 285984
> 
> 
> If anyone, ANYONE spots the black headless horseman snow globe with the light up pumpkin, I would definitely pay to have it shipped! I have one but I'm looking for one for a birthday gift. I'm hoping one of my stores will eventually get one but I'd love to have a back up plan in case we don't get them this year.


So close to me! Maybe I will find him this week!


----------



## panampia

I am obsessed with the Home Goods busts....but I actually passed upon seeing the bride and groom skellies...because I have a problem, as you can see.But now I am thinking I need to go back and get them. Such a lovely couple! Here is my collection of busts so far.


----------



## creepymagic

LairMistress said:


> Does anyone know the price of the four Jack stack? (not the three in the urn, our TJM has that one for $30-40, I think)
> 
> Thanks!


The one we got was $59


----------



## dbruner

The price on the two tiered bat server was $29.99.


----------



## grandma lise

panampia love your collection of busts. Also that skull with the crow. Where did the columns come from and how long did it take you to collect the busts and columns? I like the variety of style in the same height.


----------



## Stochey

Is the Groom bust the same price as the Bride bust? $69.99


----------



## chloerlz

Some goodies from T.J. Max today. I wish I had more decorating area, I would have gotten a bunch of stuff. I think I have to go back to get that darn type writer, the more I look at it, the more I want it lol!


----------



## grandma lise

chloroerlz the typewriter is cool, also the street lamp. Our TJMaxx now has the witches brooms, but not these two items.


----------



## chloerlz

grandma lise said:


> chloroerlz the typewriter is cool, also the street lamp. Our TJMaxx now has the witches brooms, but not these two items.


I liked that street lamp too! I have yet to see these witches brooms, I need to go catch up in this thread and find pics of them lol!


----------



## jb1sb2

chloerlz said:


> View attachment 286008
> View attachment 286009
> View attachment 286010
> 
> Some goodies from T.J. Max today. I wish I had more decorating area, I would have gotten a bunch of stuff. I think I have to go back to get that darn type writer, the more I look at it, the more I want it lol!


I got that typewriter. I looked at several of those lamp posts last year and one this year and love them. However, All but one were broken in some way. So if you get one inspect it closely! I decided against it since they must be pretty fragile.


----------



## screamqueen2012

chloerlz said:


> View attachment 286008
> View attachment 286009
> View attachment 286010
> 
> Some goodies from T.J. Max today. I wish I had more decorating area, I would have gotten a bunch of stuff. I think I have to go back to get that darn type writer, the more I look at it, the more I want it lol!


thatd be cool with edgar but he would have used pen and ink....i like that typewriter too


----------



## panampia

grandma lise said:


> panampia love your collection of busts. Also that skull with the crow. Where did the columns come from and how long did it take you to collect the busts and columns? I like the variety of style in the same height.


Grandma Lise, thank you! The busts and the crow on skull are all from the Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshalls stores. It took about 4 years so far of collecting. Each time I think...that's it!, along comes another must have... so the columns came last year from a store called At Home. It used to have a different name...Something???Garden. But they changed names a couple years back. It is a national chain. The columns are plaster, so they are delicate, but they are tall, and perfect for the busts, and were only $20 each! Lot's of bang for the buck, I thought.


----------



## jb1sb2

panampia said:


> Grandma Lise, thank you! The busts and the crow on skull are all from the Home Goods/TJMaxx/Marshalls stores. It took about 4 years so far of collecting. Each time I think...that's it!, along comes another must have... so the columns came last year from a store called At Home. It used to have a different name...Something???Garden. But they changed names a couple years back. It is a national chain. The columns are plaster, so they are delicate, but they are tall, and perfect for the busts, and were only $20 each! Lot's of bang for the buck, I thought.


It use to be called Garden Ridge


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up this cake pedestal at Homegoods this morning.


----------



## Hallow Girl

kristinms8 said:


> Saw some awesome stuff at Home Goods in Brentwood today (Northern CA). They had a lot of the Spirit Board themed items. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACKKKKK my cheese cutting board!!!! I hope one of my stores get them!


----------



## Kruella

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up this cake pedestal at Homegoods this morning.


I bought one today too! I couldn't decide if I really wanted it, but then I thought....I could put candles on it if I don't use it for cake.


----------



## jb1sb2

Kruella said:


> I bought one today too! I couldn't decide if I really wanted it, but then I thought....I could put candles on it if I don't use it for cake.


Yep! Always options! I have a big party every year and this year a group of us decided to alternate themed dinners once a month. Go figure, I took October! I wonder what my theme will be?!?!?!?!? So I will use it for a cake I will make for both events!


----------



## HaunterMom

This looks so cool! Did you make or buy the pedestals?


----------



## sumrtym

The super tall stacked jacks was $199 at our store. They also had a Frankenstein and Bride pair of busts joined on the same base for 59.99.


----------



## jb1sb2

sumrtym said:


> The super tall stacked jacks was $199 at our store. They also had a Frankenstein and Bride pair of busts joined on the same base for 59.99.


What?!?!?!? More busts! Great! LOL!


----------



## A Little Odd

sumrtym said:


> The super tall stacked jacks was $199 at our store. They also had a Frankenstein and Bride pair of busts joined on the same base for 59.99.


I'd love a Frankenstein bust

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## theglitteranddoom

Has anyone spotted these out yet? I hit up a few different locations last week with no luck.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I have not, but I LIKE 'em! 





theglitteranddoom said:


> Has anyone spotted these out yet? I hit up a few different locations last week with no luck.


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> More fall stuff & ZERO BUSTS!!!


OK. I got excited. I thought there were busts of Zero. 
hahahaha Dangit!


----------



## schatze

Dana Dark said:


> Love Home Goods, it supports my Halloween hoarding - still waiting for more to come out!


OOOH that lace and spider plate


----------



## schatze

kristinms8 said:


> Saw some awesome stuff at Home Goods in Brentwood today (Northern CA). They had a lot of the Spirit Board themed items. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> I NEED those Spirit Board dishes in my life! Come to momma!


----------



## lavondesigns

Items @ Homegoods in Chicago + Gurnee, IL and Milwaukee, WI









Witches Brew $299.99 Has Teal Glitter inside

































Drink dispenser with Skull Base $59.99









Boo! Pillow $19.99


----------



## A Little Odd

Nada, zilch at the Marshalls near me. After a day spent dealing with claustrophobicss (really get under my skin), needle phonics and just generally cranky people I was ready for some retail therapy. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Has anyone seen these guys in their stores again this year ?? These are the one thing I wanted last year that alluded me. It's still early this year so I have hope. Anyone who found these last year, how big would you say they are? 










and one more question, do you like those guys above or these guys belowe better? similar yet very different.....


----------



## Jottle

Kenneth said:


> Found the male skeleton bust at my Marshalls! They really do look fabulous as a set.
> View attachment 285984
> 
> 
> If anyone, ANYONE spots the black headless horseman snow globe with the light up pumpkin, I would definitely pay to have it shipped! I have one but I'm looking for one for a birthday gift. I'm hoping one of my stores will eventually get one but I'd love to have a back up plan in case we don't get them this year.


Sorry to hiiack your post Kenneth, but I'm also desperately looking for the HH snow globe this year. Like you, I bought one years ago and now mine is ruined because rust from the electronics got into the globe and clouded the whole thing. But judging by the pictures, no one has seen one yet. My own HG store is only just starting to put out their decorations. I'd also pay for shipping if someone comes across an extra one that has good detailing (not falling apart) on the light up JOL.

Thanks!


----------



## Renfield

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone seen these guys in their stores again this year ?? These are the one thing I wanted last year that alluded me. It's still early this year so I have hope. Anyone who found these last year, how big would you say they are?
> 
> View attachment 286203
> 
> 
> 
> and one more question, do you like those guys above or these guys belowe better? similar yet very different.....
> 
> View attachment 286204


I haven't seen any of those portraits, but as you said, it's early. They are both very cool, but I like the cameos best. Fingers crossed for you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamqueen2012

theglitteranddoom said:


> Has anyone spotted these out yet? I hit up a few different locations last week with no luck.


i might have a duplicate of this from last year, i think i bought two by mistake, if you cant find it let me know i'll go look and see, im pretty sure i have another one put up


----------



## Juno_b

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone seen these guys in their stores again this year ?? These are the one thing I wanted last year that alluded me. It's still early this year so I have hope. Anyone who found these last year, how big would you say they are?
> 
> View attachment 286203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more question, do you like those guys above or these guys belowe better? similar yet very different.....
> 
> View attachment 286204


I like the first set more.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jottle said:


> Sorry to hiiack your post Kenneth, but I'm also desperately looking for the HH snow globe this year. Like you, I bought one years ago and now mine is ruined because rust from the electronics got into the globe and clouded the whole thing. But judging by the pictures, no one has seen one yet. My own HG store is only just starting to put out their decorations. I'd also pay for shipping if someone comes across an extra one that has good detailing (not falling apart) on the light up JOL.
> 
> Thanks!


i think these all rust, the wire in the tree corrodes.......mine did it two years ago.....you could empty it and display it that way....rehot glue it back


----------



## LairMistress

lavondesigns said:


> Items @ Homegoods in Chicago + Gurnee, IL and Milwaukee, WI


Gosh, for $300, you'd think that it would say "Witch's Brew", not "Wtiches Brew". Maybe it was a group effort? (and even so, that would be "Witches' Brew")


----------



## Halloeve55

The busts are pure awesome! I must demand my husband to find them and have them under our Christmas tree this year for me..and those skeleton dishes..I need those in my life


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I think I've got an addiction! This is all from this year alone. It's just barely halfway through August and I've almost blown my entire budget for the year...but I just can't stop!
Everything you see in this photo, with the exception of the two small skulls, the white skull, crystal skull and the grey skull and drink holder hands, has come from HomeGoods this year! Unfortunately they've been really slow in putting stuff out (of course, might be a fortunate thing since it forces me to slow down with buying things) but it's frustrating to see so many photos from around the country (I'm looking at you California) and seeing so much stuff that has yet to make it to little slow Spokane! 







Which reminds me, if anyone comes across any of those three silver skeleton hand bowl holders, let me know! As well as anything that looks like the Pottery Barn Walking Dead line.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Cloe

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone seen these guys in their stores again this year ?? These are the one thing I wanted last year that alluded me. It's still early this year so I have hope. Anyone who found these last year, how big would you say they are?
> 
> View attachment 286203
> 
> 
> 
> and one more question, do you like those guys above or these guys belowe better? similar yet very different.....
> 
> View attachment 286204


No Home Goods near me. TJ Maxx is too far to stalk only a couple skimpy Marshall's. I have a thing for those skeleton cameos and portraits  I got the dearly departed from GR this year and was up in the air but panicked at the last few minutes of Pier One's 20% off LOL. Not sure if you saw those in store but I did receive them (pier one's) if you want a close up.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

yes cloe I would love a close up. I'm on the fence about them myself so would love better pics to help me decide. I'm hoping for the HG cameos but I probably would buy both sets if I end up finding them.


----------



## Cloe

Does anyone happen to have the sku available on the broom (non lighted straw colored one that Hilda and others posted). Only Marshalls around me so I'm hoping to call before I travel all over to see if either has them. Hate just asking phone answerer's by description . Hold on. Pulls the phone away from ear. No. I don't see any of those.  The one close to me is in a mall so it's pretty pathetic. Here's hoping. Thanks.


----------



## Cloe

disembodiedvoice said:


> yes cloe I would love a close up. I'm on the fence about them myself so would love better pics to help me decide. I'm hoping for the HG cameos but I probably would buy both sets if I end up finding them.


I went ahead and stuck the pictures in the Pier One thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## theglitteranddoom

screamqueen2012 said:


> i might have a duplicate of this from last year, i think i bought two by mistake, if you cant find it let me know i'll go look and see, im pretty sure i have another one put up


That's very kind of you! I'll give it a few weeks and see if they roll it out with other merch. I'm still searching for these spiderweb saucers I got last week, it's a pack of 4 but I didn't notice until I got home that the 2 middle plates were broken so I've been checking my local stores with no luck either.


----------



## jb1sb2

Cloe said:


> Does anyone happen to have the sku available on the broom (non lighted straw colored one that Hilda and others posted). Only Marshalls around me so I'm hoping to call before I travel all over to see if either has them. Hate just asking phone answerer's by description . Hold on. Pulls the phone away from ear. No. I don't see any of those.  The one close to me is in a mall so it's pretty pathetic. Here's hoping. Thanks.


Here are the ones from Marshalls and TjMaxx.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Went out of state to visit relatives & stopped at a Home Goods on my drive home. Found some stuff! I don't have a smartphone, so no pictures in store, but there was a GORGEOUS stone-look gargoyle perched with wings open on top of a finial that was about 4ft tall. It was $60. I really wanted it for my cemetery but couldn't take the plunge because it would have done in my budget. It was a 'wow' piece for sure! Only other large things they had at this Home Goods was 2 kinds of 3-skull stacks & one GIANT skull. Everything else was tabletop size. 

I did see the Haunted House cookie jar & liked it, but they only had one & the paint job wasn't my favorite. They did have a ghost cookie jar that I haven't seen posted yet that was nice - about the size of the Haunted House, mid-way between cute & spooky. 

I bought myself a large Halloween coffee mug last year & DH was jealous (LOL!), so I chose 3 other large mugs today to make a set of 4 for us. They don't match but they're all Halloween & are the big deep mugs, so they'll work. Here's the 3 from today ~









The "BOO" one has shiny gold accents, the middle one has a part of my favorite Halloween quote "Something Wicked This Way Comes" and the cat one says "We all scream for caffeine"!  All were $3 each. 

But then in the LONG line, I came across multiple designs of the large latte mugs, and I liked them so much too, and couldn't decide. So I bought 2 of them! These will probably just be for DH and I so we really can match. The one with the snake on it says "for muscles & spasms", so I'll tell DH it's for his aching back after lugging all the Halloween bins out!









Earlier in this thread, I posted a silver bat candlestick holder that I picked up. The store today had a gold one of the same style. I mentioned that I now had 2 bat candle holders & probably should grab another as they say "three makes a collection". Guess who found a new bat candleholder today? Yep! Now I've got a collection! This one is really cool as it is two-sided - each side has bat faces. It's is for a pillar candle & is about 18in tall. $13









Then, on a total whim, I grabbed this Fortune Teller table piece. I've always wanted a fortune teller display but we don't have the room indoors, and it just won't "go" with our outdoor display either. So, I saw this guy on the shelf - she's about 15in tall, resin, and the lights along the top light up when you put the batteries in. I did wish the crystal ball in her hand lit up too but it doesn't look like it's connected. It's okay though, I quite like it regardless. Feels sort of like a throwback piece to me and I like the dark colors. The gem in the turban is purple glitter, and the fortune teller's fingernails are painted purple too! $25


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Oh my goodness I need those mugs! Hope one of the stores here gets them!


----------



## jb1sb2

Oh wow! Great finds Jenn&Matt!


----------



## A Little Odd

I NEED that fortune teller piece!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious

bought this at Marshalls today. I saw someone posted looking for items similar to the Pottery Barn walking dead items. It said it's for a candle but I am going to use it as a serving piece of some sort. It cost 29.99 Sorry for the sideways pics!


----------



## Hilda

Malicious said:


> bought this at Marshalls today. I saw someone posted looking for items similar to the Pottery Barn walking dead items. It said it's for a candle but I am going to use it as a serving piece of some sort. It cost 29.99 Sorry for the sideways pics!


I picked up the same piece! Like you... I am not exactly sure what I am going to do with it, but couldn't resist!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I really like that fortune teller thingy which sucks because I wasn't going to buy anything from HG this year except those cameos if I happen upon them. I'm going to keep repeating " you don't need anything new, you don't need anything knew" and hope it sticks !


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> I really like that fortune teller thingy which sucks because I wasn't going to buy anything from HG this year except those cameos if I happen upon them. I'm going to keep repeating " you don't need anything new, you don't need anything knew" and hope it sticks !


Good luck with that one!


----------



## Cloe

Disembodiedvoice : Luckily no Home Goods near me or I would have bought those cameos too. LOL If only they had online shopping for those too far from stores! On the plus side or negative in the fund department, free shipping at TJ Maxx today so I picked up the witch hat and the skeleton bowl thing. I was trying to talk myself out of the bowl till I saw it mentioned it is called a candle holder. Then when you suggested maybe for a group of candles due to its size I thought that's it. I made a bunch of single candles for each of my inside stairs that I got the idea from on pinterest. I have an old house that the 10th stair is a large landing before they turn and go up 3 more. I wanted to do a grouping of candles for that landing step and thought I DO need that. I can put them on that. LOL I would have a hard time walking away from those busts, the jack on the pedestal, the plates, and on and on. So I guess it's a good thing they are not in my area. Here's hoping I at least find that broom in Marshalls.


----------



## RCIAG

LairMistress said:


> Gosh, for $300, you'd think that it would say "Witch's Brew", not "Wtiches Brew". Maybe it was a group effort? (and even so, that would be "Witches' Brew")


Wow. You'd have to repaint the whole thing to fix that wouldn't you?

Someone gave me a metal sign with a skull & the sign underneath said "Trick or TREAK." I put it up every year just because I love the misspelling.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Went out of state to visit relatives & stopped at a Home Goods on my drive home. Found some stuff! I don't have a smartphone, so no pictures in store, but there was a GORGEOUS stone-look gargoyle perched with wings open on top of a finial that was about 4ft tall. It was $60. I really wanted it for my cemetery but couldn't take the plunge because it would have done in my budget. It was a 'wow' piece for sure! Only other large things they had at this Home Goods was 2 kinds of 3-skull stacks & one GIANT skull. Everything else was tabletop size.
> 
> I did see the Haunted House cookie jar & liked it, but they only had one & the paint job wasn't my favorite. They did have a ghost cookie jar that I haven't seen posted yet that was nice - about the size of the Haunted House, mid-way between cute & spooky.
> 
> I bought myself a large Halloween coffee mug last year & DH was jealous (LOL!), so I chose 3 other large mugs today to make a set of 4 for us. They don't match but they're all Halloween & are the big deep mugs, so they'll work. Here's the 3 from today ~
> 
> View attachment 286322
> 
> 
> The "BOO" one has shiny gold accents, the middle one has a part of my favorite Halloween quote "Something Wicked This Way Comes" and the cat one says "We all scream for caffeine"!  All were $3 each.
> 
> But then in the LONG line, I came across multiple designs of the large latte mugs, and I liked them so much too, and couldn't decide. So I bought 2 of them! These will probably just be for DH and I so we really can match. The one with the snake on it says "for muscles & spasms", so I'll tell DH it's for his aching back after lugging all the Halloween bins out!
> 
> View attachment 286323
> 
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I posted a silver bat candlestick holder that I picked up. The store today had a gold one of the same style. I mentioned that I now had 2 bat candle holders & probably should grab another as they say "three makes a collection". Guess who found a new bat candleholder today? Yep! Now I've got a collection! This one is really cool as it is two-sided - each side has bat faces. It's is for a pillar candle & is about 18in tall. $13
> 
> View attachment 286326
> 
> 
> Then, on a total whim, I grabbed this Fortune Teller table piece. I've always wanted a fortune teller display but we don't have the room indoors, and it just won't "go" with our outdoor display either. So, I saw this guy on the shelf - she's about 15in tall, resin, and the lights along the top light up when you put the batteries in. I did wish the crystal ball in her hand lit up too but it doesn't look like it's connected. It's okay though, I quite like it regardless. Feels sort of like a throwback piece to me and I like the dark colors. The gem in the turban is purple glitter, and the fortune teller's fingernails are painted purple too! $25
> 
> View attachment 286330


oh the bats, the bats the bats, i love bats.........the hunt begins............if anyone sees these bats and would ship, id be happy happy.....three to four of them.


----------



## lilibat

RCIAG said:


> Wow. You'd have to repaint the whole thing to fix that wouldn't you?
> 
> Someone gave me a metal sign with a skull & the sign underneath said "Trick or TREAK." I put it up every year just because I love the misspelling.


I REALLY want one of those SPOOPY signs. 
____________

I'm going to hit Home Goods/TJM tomorrow... er... later today and see if they have anything out yet. Seems like ours are usually quite a bit behind in the Nashville area.


----------



## grandma lise

I stopped by TJMaxx and Marshalls tonight. They had a few new things: the huge metal hearse wagon - (it was almost three feet in length!), some twinkling fairy lights, oh, and the skull telephone. Might go back tomorrow with 3 AAA batteries to listen to the recordings. They also had a cute orange and black cake pedestal with witch's feet for the stand. Tempted... All three witch's brooms are gone. Those went fast. 

Nothing came home with me tonight, though I did have some luck at the thrift stores. I'm mostly waiting for the Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments now. Each year, I pick up a few boxes. I've already picked up 4 boxes of pumpkin scented tea lights. A girl can never have too many candles. 

I didn't see any of the bat candle holders. Our store recieves shipments Monday - Friday so trying to go every other day.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Yall made me want those cookie jars so bad and my Marshalls actually had a couple! So excited


----------



## Hallow Girl

Where is this usually found? Would be it be in the plates/ kitchen area or in the halloween area?


----------



## drewguy

Fell in love yesterday with this double bust! That cookie jar too though.... ❤


----------



## Hallow Girl

drewguy said:


> View attachment 286764
> 
> 
> Fell in love yesterday with this double bust! That cookie jar too though.... ❤


where did you find the cookie jar in? Was it with all the halloween stuff or kitchen?


----------



## drewguy

@wickedchick 
Kitchen display at home goods!


----------



## Stochey

Drewguy, How much was the Frankie & Bride bust?


----------



## drewguy

@Stochey $59.99


----------



## jb1sb2

Saw this new awesome Reaper today! More new stuff out also.


----------



## nosefuratyou

Keep your eye out for one of these. Got it Monday at TJs.


----------



## jb1sb2

I am glad I got a few of the realistic cauldrons last year. I have seen three different one this year and they are so Happy Halloween! I mean a happy spider cauldron..... really?????


----------



## jb1sb2

nosefuratyou said:


> Keep your eye out for one of these. Got it Monday at TJs.
> View attachment 286774


I grabbed one of those at Marshalls yesterday!


----------



## Caroluna

jb1sb2 said:


> I am glad I got a few of the realistic cauldrons last year. I have seen three different one this year and they are so Happy Halloween! I mean a happy spider cauldron..... really?????


Amen! I got two last year and I am glad I did. I don't want a cauldron with writing or a spider face. My local Marshall's has a few things out, but a theme I am seeing there, and in the posted pictures, is glitter. I would like to know who enjoys glitter enough to clean it all up (or at least attempt to clean it all up). I do have some things with a little sparkle to them, but I just choose not to buy anything, ever again, that is fully glittered.


----------



## ooojen

That Frankenstein couple-- I can tell that's going to be my Holy Grail this year. I wish they looked a little more like the movie characters. The Beast is pretty good, but the Bride doesn't look much like Elsa...but the concept is so perfect for my theme. I want them!


----------



## jb1sb2

I got a pair of the bat candleholders.


----------



## grandma lise

jb1sb2 thanks for posting all the pictures today! 

Which store did you take the pictures at? Which store did you get the bat candle holders from?


----------



## jb1sb2

grandma lise said:


> jb1sb2 thanks for posting all the pictures today!
> 
> Which store did you take the pictures at? Which store did you get the bat candle holders from?


You are welcome! Pictures are from two different homegoods. I got the candle holders at one of those.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

jb1sb2 said:


> I got a pair of the bat candleholders.


Ahh! I want at least one of those short versions now too! My tall version has 5 stacked bats. My just-started bat candleholder collection is already getting out of hand! LOL!


----------



## Spinechiller

Has anyone checked Homesense recently? Thank you for all the pictures!


----------



## sumrtym

jb1sb2 said:


> I am glad I got a few of the realistic cauldrons last year. I have seen three different one this year and they are so Happy Halloween! I mean a happy spider cauldron..... really?????


Is that a open front facing mouth candy bowl like the jack o'lantern ones but a black cat on that cart? If so I may want that....


----------



## sumrtym

Homegoods:
Clip boards $5.99







HUGH bowl, hand wash only. Great candy bowl....almost came home with me $49.99.


----------



## dbruner

I am making trip number 5 to Homegoods tomorrow night, can't wait after seeing all of the pics! Thanks everyone


----------



## sumrtym

Another good candy bowl...


----------



## sumrtym

The center one came home with me.







Anybody have a good pic of the cat candy bowl of same design as this jack?


----------



## jb1sb2

I am not a huge Frankenstein fan so I can live without that pair and the day of the dead pair. But I want that Dracula and Reaper! And I still need that Skeleton groom that has eluded me so far! I need the busts!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I found the same one in the Halloween section at Marshalls (crypt cookie jar)


----------



## jb1sb2

sumrtym said:


> Is that a open front facing mouth candy bowl like the jack o'lantern ones but a black cat on that cart? If so I may want that....[/QUOTE
> 
> I am pretty sure it is.


----------



## screamqueen2012

dracula bust is new isnt it? woo, love it...and the dragon globe.........i got some of the folk art cats last year, i better go on and pull them out and see whats new this year...........the bat punch bowl also......nice


----------



## Vsalz

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhh. Deadgar is not only taunting me, he has added a friend I must have. This is killing me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> I grabbed one of those at Marshalls yesterday!


I have seen these at two different places and neither on had a price. How much are these big boys?


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have seen these at two different places and neither on had a price. How much are these big boys?


There are two different ones. Pricing is weird, at least it was one the two I found. The one has light up eyes, off or on only and is $99.99. The one that the other person on here and I got has light up eye's and different sounds that are set off with a sensor and it $79.99. The better one was cheaper? That never happens, but I sure bought it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Glad to see Deadgar back. I love his new friend top hat Drac. I swore no new busts this year but if I find that guy I might just talk myself into it.


----------



## Halloweena

Finally made it to a Homegoods near me. Not a lot out which seems late compared to last year. Of what little product they did have I picked up a Fortune Teller since I can already tell this is going to be a hard one to find this year. I waited and got burned on some things last year, lesson learned! The lights on this are quite bright but like another poster mentioned the crystal ball does not light up.


----------



## RCIAG

OH NOOOOO MORE BUSTS!!

Actually I'm not that into the double busts. As much as I love Frankie & the Bride up there, I think this year I only covet that larger Bride bust.


----------



## ooojen

DH had to get something in the town of the nearest TJM (~45 miles away) so I rode along, and checked out the offeringsd. There were a few new things. The bust with the top hat, a Deadgar, but no Frankencouple. The big bride and groom were both still there, as was the big hearse. It looked to me like the things that were disappearing fastest were the dishes, serveware, etc.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm really bummed. My stores are all so behind everyone else's on here. I made a trek to all 3 stores in search of my broom today. Home Goods had a few items on the big empty shelf they'd cleared off but nothing really exciting. TJM still had just the one endcap, and Marshall's had absolutely no Halloween at all - not even a hand towel. So disappointing. But I keep telling myself it's only August, so maybe they'll be getting their stuff in soon. 

For anyone that already has the broom, I'd love to see a pic of the tag so I can call the stores to check on it later. And would someone mind telling me how tall it is? I really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## kristinms8

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 286762
> 
> 
> Where is this usually found? Would be it be in the plates/ kitchen area or in the halloween area?


So far I've seen them in the dishes area with plates & glasses. There are coordinating cheese boards, cake stands, small plates, & cookie jars. Brentwood store in CA had several. Good Luck locating!


----------



## Hallow Girl

kristinms8 said:


> So far I've seen them in the dishes area with plates & glasses. There are coordinating cheese boards, cake stands, small plates, & cookie jars. Brentwood store in CA had several. Good Luck locating!


THank you. I hope I find it this year. Last year I never found it in my area.


----------



## A Little Odd

Spookywolf said:


> I'm really bummed. My stores are all so behind everyone else's on here. I made a trek to all 3 stores in search of my broom today. Home Goods had a few items on the big empty shelf they'd cleared off but nothing really exciting. TJM still had just the one endcap, and Marshall's had absolutely no Halloween at all - not even a hand towel. So disappointing. But I keep telling myself it's only August, so maybe they'll be getting their stuff in soon.
> 
> For anyone that already has the broom, I'd love to see a pic of the tag so I can call the stores to check on it later. And would someone mind telling me how tall it is? I really appreciate it. Thanks so much!


Page 41 has pics of the tags

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd

Home Goods has an app that you can download to see fellow users photos of items in the stores. You can choose to follow stores near you.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl

A Little Odd said:


> Home Goods has an app that you can download to see fellow users photos of items in the stores. You can choose to follow stores near you.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I was reading the reviews and they are terrible. Are you abke to use it with no problems?


----------



## A Little Odd

I looked through all the photos of the 2 stores near me. I was able to comment on them. Have only had it installed for the day.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsalz

I have decided that I am simply not destined to own deadgar. I went to two home goods today. Bought Dorian, dracula, and reaper. Saw frankie, frankie and lilly, the witch, the pirate, the count and countess and the bride and groom. Even saw a stinking hh snowglobe. NO DEADGAR. That is fine. I accept it as punishment for my Halloween addiction.


----------



## miss_halloween

I want that Frankenstein so bad!!! I've been looking for one but haven't come across one in my area yet.



sumrtym said:


> View attachment 286795


----------



## disembodiedvoice

It's actually still early Vsalz, I would keep looking for Deadgar. I saw one show up late in the season last year. Also who is Dorian? i don't know if I've seen a picture of him or maybe I have and just didn't know he was called Dorian.


----------



## lilibat

Our have some stuff but not much yet. I didn't see anything I had to have.

EDIT: oh crap. I just saw they have a Wiccan Lace platter this year. Mine didn't have that. I guess I have to go look again. MUST have that. I have been looking for one for years.


----------



## printersdevil

Halloweena said:


> Finally made it to a Homegoods near me. Not a lot out which seems late compared to last year. Of what little product they did have I picked up a Fortune Teller since I can already tell this is going to be a hard one to find this year. I waited and got burned on some things last year, lesson learned! The lights on this are quite bright but like another poster mentioned the crystal ball does not light up.
> 
> View attachment 286837


How much is that fortune teller?


----------



## RCIAG

THE BRIDE IS MIIIIIIIINE!!!

I even got her for $50 instead of $70 because her "guts" were missing. The store had 2. I picked one up & saw that she was missing the battery pack to make make her eyes light up. There was just a hole there with the wires hanging down from here eyes. The other one was intact. Since I don't dig the light up eyes anyway I got my husband to pick her up & when we got to the counter I asked the cashier if I could get some money off since "her guts were missing." She looked at me & said "What?" And then laughed, got the manager & made me tell him that "her guts are missing." He gave me $20 off. 

She's close to 20" high, about 16" wide side to side & about 10" wide back to front. She's really big. Her groom is even larger but while he's cool looking he's too DotD for my tastes. Not that I don't like DotD stuff, I love it, but all of my HG busts aren't in that style.

I think her face needs to be a bit more grey like her neck & I'm going to take out the lights & fill in the holes, but other than that she's great.

Dorian as in Dorian Gray. There's pics here somewhere, maybe in last year's thread.

Here he is. I'd say he's more Oscar Wilde.


----------



## jb1sb2

Saw this at HomeGoods tonight. I refrained, I'm on my search for busts exclamation point


----------



## booswife02

I've been trying my best to stay away from this thread. Home goods is my downfall every year. I love that tombstone cookie jar and that skelly death do us part tombstone. I guess I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. Hopefully I can contain myself haha.....


----------



## Nox Eterna

Haha that was exactly my thought.....maybe tomorrow....can't hurt to just _look_, right? 




booswife02 said:


> I've been trying my best to stay away from this thread. Home goods is my downfall every year. I love that tombstone cookie jar and that skelly death do us part tombstone. I guess I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. Hopefully I can contain myself haha.....


----------



## Vsalz

Lilibat- I saw two Wiccan lace tiered stands today. One black, one white.


----------



## Halloweena

printersdevil said:


> How much is that fortune teller?


It was $25.


----------



## Vsalz

Here are my boys.








And these guys, though I'm not sure exactly how I will use them.


----------



## KissingCoffins

The skeletons! I think they're so cute four of them holding the platter. 
Which reminds me, I've been meaning to get a Re-ment posable skeleton figure to put on my hearse. If you haven't heard of them look them up! I think they arethe cutest!!


----------



## ooojen

RCIAG said:


> Dorian as in Dorian Gray. There's pics here somewhere, maybe in last year's thread.
> Here he is. I'd say he's more Oscar Wilde.


I looked for "Dorian" last year and couldn't find him. This year there are so many other things demanding a chunk of my spare Halloween change, that I passed (though I do like him.) 
Did he have the name on him somewhere, or did someone just pick it for him (like Deadgar)? Dorian Gray was supposed to be gorgeous, so yeah, I think you're right about him being more Oscar. Not a Dead Ringer, but he definitely has the hair, the long thinnish face, and clearly the impeccable fashion sense. I have to stop now. If I keep thinking of him as Oscar, I'm going to wind up running back to get him.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Vsalz, if you decide you don't want the skeleton platter, I will pay you cash for it and pay for all shipping. Love love love. Our HG/Ross/TJ/Marshalls has NO halloween right now...I'm in Idaho for a week and it's BTS only.


----------



## Wicked26

This is what my TJ Maxx has so far:


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

That wide-mouth black cat treat holder is super cute! And I see they have a mini pumpkin-head girl treat stand like the big one too! (On the shelf in one of the photos above). 

Home Goods really does just a fantastic job of having such a wide variety of Halloween things to appeal to pretty much every type of decorator!


----------



## RCIAG

I wish those busts weren't so heavy. I'd gladly buy them ALL & ship them out to whoever needs them but I'm afraid they'd either 1)never make it intact & 2) cost a fortune to ship anywhere even in state.

My Bride had some styrofoam bits all over her so I'm sure they're shipping it in that conforming styrofoam.


----------



## miss_halloween

Omg... Your store has so much good stuff!!!! Ahhh. Heading to TJ's immediately. Lol




Wicked26 said:


> This is what my TJ Maxx has so far:
> View attachment 287114
> 
> View attachment 287115
> 
> View attachment 287116
> 
> View attachment 287117
> 
> View attachment 287118
> 
> View attachment 287119
> 
> View attachment 287120
> 
> View attachment 287121
> 
> View attachment 287122


----------



## screamqueen2012

RCIAG said:


> I wish those busts weren't so heavy. I'd gladly buy them ALL & ship them out to whoever needs them but I'm afraid they'd either 1)never make it intact & 2) cost a fortune to ship anywhere even in state.
> 
> My Bride had some styrofoam bits all over her so I'm sure they're shipping it in that conforming styrofoam.


they dont cost that much shipping, my husband went in alot of the st louis area stores last year when on business and shipped the frankenstein to me........the packing and shipping will cost more than the bust yes but if you got to have it you gotta have it...........lol...........i hope we get the dracula, i WANT THAT, i do my front hall all vampire dracula bats...........im dying for the bat candlesticks too........i'd be happy to pay to have one shipped and not worry about the hunt here.......we are just getting in smitterins of things right now. we dont get alot of busts for some reason..................i'll tell you what really cost me a few years back was the adamms family metal baby carriage...omg the shipping on that...


----------



## screamqueen2012

tjmaxx is one it hit now looking they have got witches this year.....and alot of stock for them. i usually never find much and ive hit gold a few times already and we are just getting our stock in here now in the stores...........we didnt get the witches last year west coast got or one broom that i saw.


----------



## schatze

That's interesting and new. What was the price, please?

And these guys, though I'm not sure exactly how I will use them. 

View attachment 286995
[/QUOTE]


----------



## schatze

I'm disheartened by the lack of sightings of the Black and White ceramic spirit board collection.


----------



## jb1sb2

schatze said:


> I'm disheartened by the lack of sightings of the Black and White ceramic spirit board collection.


I am with you, except my disheartenment is from lack of busts!


----------



## A Little Odd

Found these at Marshalls today


----------



## miss_halloween

Those are pretty cool!



A Little Odd said:


> Found these at Marshalls today
> View attachment 287166


----------



## miss_halloween

Back from my trip to TJMaxx! Disappointed that I still haven't found those 2 ft frankenstein/pumpkin figures w/ the open heads. Oh well, I'll keep searching. I also finally found a hearse, but it was rather large so I passed. Hopefully I'll find a smaller one soon.

In other news, I picked up these goodies!


----------



## Juno_b

A Little Odd said:


> Found these at Marshalls today
> View attachment 287166


These are very cute! Did they have them by the lighting section or with the Halloween decor? Also, how much were they?


----------



## A Little Odd

Juno_b said:


> These are very cute! Did they have them by the lighting section or with the Halloween decor? Also, how much were they?


With the Halloween decor. The large one is $9.99 and the smaller one is $7.99

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Halloweena

Walked in to my local TJMaxx and found a hearse! 

ETA photo- this is the one. It looks slightly different from LY unless I am remembering it wrong?? Maybe there are two versions?


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

grandma lise said:


> I really liked pumpkin head girl when I first saw her but walked away because she's not a good fit with my collection. Still liked her today. Decided to start a new collection.
> 
> View attachment 285428


OMG I NEED a that pumpkin girl!! I got two pumpkin guys at TJ Maxx last year that would match!!


----------



## LaurieStrode

A Little Odd, I almost bought the smaller one yesterday! And after seeing them lit up, I might go back and pick one up! Thanks for the picture!

I went to TJ's and Marshall's yesterday and they're gradually adding more Halloween stuff. I didn't take any pictures at TJ's, but here are a few shelves from Marshall's.



































I thought this couple in the coffin was pretty neat. I may end up buying it!







This is the only thing I bought. It's a cute little candle holder with a Halloween scene.








Sorry all the pictures are sideways - not sure how to fix it!


----------



## LairMistress

Oh my gosh, I am in LOVE with this cat!! I am positive that I wouldn't love his price tag, though.  I want to buy him and put the Tombstone Corners witchy stuff in his mouth, for my mantel!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I was beyond excited when I walked into TJ Maxx last Saturday and saw this Headless Horseman statue! I first found Halloween Forum in 2011, and every year as people have started to find things at TJ Maxx, including this satue, I've stalked mine hoping to score one. In those five years I've never once found one, until last weekend! They also had the smaller version for $12.99 that was silver. I'm wishing I had bought both now, but I'm so glad I did find one!


----------



## Jottle

mods please delete


----------



## Jottle

Halloweena said:


> Walked in to my local TJMaxx and found a hearse!
> 
> ETA photo- this is the one. It looks slightly different from LY unless I am remembering it wrong?? Maybe there are two versions?
> 
> View attachment 287203


Just a heads up to anyone who buys the smaller metal hearse (without coachman skeleton). These will break very easily if dropped from a short the shortest of heights. I broke one right in half last year just by having it tip over onto its side! There's a weak point where the front part of the carriage (has the front two wheels attached to it) meets the larger part of the hearse. It may be a metal resin material, but be extra careful with it nonetheless!


----------



## moonbaby345

How much was the hearse?


----------



## moonbaby345

Did yours have the hearse?I missed out on it last year.I want to get it this year.


----------



## BlackSouledCrow

I am going absolutely gaga over that Fortune Teller. I need her in my life! I have people on the street keeping an eye out for me, I am so scared I will miss her!


----------



## screamqueen2012

im loving the folk art old school things this year.........i swore i would not need to buy much at all cause i have so much stored away..then the witches and cats hit us....emergawd....i did go pull out some things so i can remember what i have. my 21 year old daughter is snagging alot of stuff already..lol


----------



## Halloweena

moonbaby345 said:


> How much was the hearse?


The hearse was $25. Just left another TJ and spotted this style as well for $20:


----------



## Nox Eterna

Picked this up at HG today 









Saw this dragon there also... he was quite impressive as was his price tag


----------



## Halloweena

BlackSouledCrow said:


> I am going absolutely gaga over that Fortune Teller. I need her in my life! I have people on the street keeping an eye out for me, I am so scared I will miss her!


If you cannot find one I would be willing to part with mine. Planning to return it since I've found several other things I like better. LMK.


----------



## Halloweena

Also wanted to share this gigantic (!!!!) Headless Horseman I spotted, $99, and this DOTD double bust. I've looked through most of the thread and I don't remember seeing a HH this big but apologies if its already been posted!


----------



## kristinms8

I was at the Home Goods in Dublin yesterday and they had some fun stuff! Saw a set of 3D cameos, another Spirit Cheese Board, and a lot of larger pieces. I bought the tomb cookie jar & the witch driving the pumpkin.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

I didn't get any pics, but the Marshalls in Campbell, CA at the Pruneyard had lots of large twig witch brooms in the back on the wall. The brown as well as the sparkly black versions. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sipesh

There were both styles of brooms at the Home Goods in Parker, Colorado, too. I might go back today to check things out. Hoping to score that headless horseman statue.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i sure hope in two weeks we catch up with you all in california.......my husbands already had enough of me and home goods here and we just arent getting the great stuff yet....we are at least ten days or two weeks behind you on the west coast. i love those cameos too, added them to my list..........errr


----------



## exlibrisnyx

I have to have those 3D cameos! Is anybody else in this Thread in the Greenville, SC Area? I have been going to these stores weekly and I can help keep you guys up to date, at least on what I've seen so far, can't guarantee every week, but I'm sure going to try.


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> I have to have those 3D cameos! Is anybody else in this Thread in the Greenville, SC Area? I have been going to these stores weekly and I can help keep you guys up to date, at least on what I've seen so far, can't guarantee every week, but I'm sure going to try.


I am a couple hours from you. I have not seen the cameos in person yet. Have you seen any of the busts at those stores by chance?


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> i sure hope in two weeks we catch up with you all in california.......my husbands already had enough of me and home goods here and we just arent getting the great stuff yet....we are at least ten days or two weeks behind you on the west coast. i love those cameos too, added them to my list..........errr


All the pictures I post come from the Southeast, not West Coast here.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> I am a couple hours from you. I have not seen the cameos in person yet. Have you seen any of the busts at those stores by chance?


On Wednesday the Homegoods/Marshalls on Woodruff had the Skeleton Bride bust, with the light up eyes, you know the one with the veil and the necklace. It was about 70 dollars. No groom though. That's the only one I've seen so far, but I'm on the look out for the others as well. 

I'm big on collecting the snow globes, but would like to get a few busts myself if I have the extra money.


----------



## jb1sb2

I have been been eyeing this tiered server for two years, gave in and bought it today! Also grabbed this pair of candleholders and candles. Going for a dark, elegant look in the house this year!


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> On Wednesday the Homegoods/Marshalls on Woodruff had the Skeleton Bride bust, with the light up eyes, you know the one with the veil and the necklace. It was about 70 dollars. No groom though. That's the only one I've seen so far, but I'm on the look out for the others as well.
> 
> I'm big on collecting the snow globes, but would like to get a few busts myself if I have the extra money.


I have her, she showed up at 6 stores around me! But not the first Groom! I hope he comes, I really want him. The closest groom to me that I saw on here was Greensboro, NC! 
Have you seen all of the new globes this year?!?!?!? There are so many of all sizes and types.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LairMistress said:


> Oh my gosh, I am in LOVE with this cat!! I am positive that I wouldn't love his price tag, though.  I want to buy him and put the Tombstone Corners witchy stuff in his mouth, for my mantel!


This guy reminds me of the Gemmy inflatable I have that is of a _huge_ black cat head, very very similar to this, and it's jaw opens and closes and he shows his teeth.


----------



## jb1sb2

Homegoods today. The cat is too happy for me, but I know someone here is going to love him so I took a close up. Lol


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> I have her, she showed up at 6 stores around me! But not the first Groom! I hope he comes, I really want him. The closest groom to me that I saw on here was Greensboro, NC!
> Have you seen all of the new globes this year?!?!?!? There are so many of all sizes and types.


Actually! I spotted the groom somewhere else! There is a Christmas tree shops store on woodruff road, and oddly enough they have the groom bust, or at least they did. But they didn't have the bride one. So If you can make it there, they may still have it. I compared pictures and everything. I can't believe I forgot about it. 

Oh, I've bought about 16 of them i think. I just learned about them last year, i stumbled across a pic of the headless horseman one and have been hooked (and searching) ever since. I've doubled my collection this year alone. I keep scanning the pictures on here for glimpses of snow globes. haha


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> Actually! I spotted the groom somewhere else! There is a Christmas tree shops store on woodruff road, and oddly enough they have the groom bust, or at least they did. But they didn't have the bride one. So If you can make it there, they may still have it. I compared pictures and everything. I can't believe I forgot about it.
> 
> Oh, I've bought about 16 of them i think. I just learned about them last year, i stumbled across a pic of the headless horseman one and have been hooked (and searching) ever since. I've doubled my collection this year alone. I keep scanning the pictures on here for glimpses of snow globes. haha


Oh wow, that would be quite a drive. Not sure I am that desperate for him yet, but getting close. Lol! I have three globes. HH, haunted house and a gargoyle.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> Oh wow, that would be quite a drive. Not sure I am that desperate for him yet, but getting close. Lol! I have three globes. HH, haunted house and a gargoyle.


 Ugh, I want the headless horseman one so bad!!! I have a snow globe addiction in general, but that one would be great. Idk what those two look like but I'm sure i'd love both.


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> Ugh, I want the headless horseman one so bad!!! I have a snow globe addiction in general, but that one would be great. Idk what those two look like but I'm sure i'd love both.


Yep had to have him. Here is the haunted house. My gargoyle is still packed away.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> Yep had to have him. Here is the haunted house. My gargoyle is still packed away.


I'm screaming! It looks great! I hope they have it around again some year


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> I'm screaming! It looks great! I hope they have it around again some year


The house is new this year. I got it a couple weeks ago at Homegoods.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> The house is new this year. I got it a couple weeks ago at Homegoods.


!!!!! I will definitely have to look out for it then! Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> !!!!! I will definitely have to look out for it then! Thanks so much for the heads up!


You are welcome!


----------



## punkineater

Yes, yes, I would love some cheese with my whine.

This thread has sent my ulcer into high gear. I am also on the west coast, with the 2 closest HG's both over an hours drive one way (not inc traffic) Went down last weekend, 2 measly stinkin' rows, I'm talking single rows people No popping down there all this past week due to an terrible out of control wildfire that closed our highway corridor down into the rest of So Cal. (Thankfully, the fire is now 40% contained). Called both HG's this morning; one store added another single row for a total of 3, the other, nuttin honey..still the 2 single rows. I'm dying. Every day, I screech at the hubs, "Look what so-and-so found at Home Goods!!!!!!". Honestly, all of your pics are great, and I'm excited about your scores!

Looove all of the busts, loooove the RIP cookie jar, bat candlesticks, Ouija cheese board, 5'? tall heavy winged reaper, large 4 stack of pumpkins...*SOB*

If we had one closer, my ulcer would be okay with every day stalking a feasible thing, but that far away takes planning. And patience. Anybody got any spare patience to go with my cheese and whine?

rant over


----------



## JoyfulCrow

I feel ya, punkineater. I hit up 3 different stores today and there was barely anything out.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22606

jb1sb2 said:


> Homegoods today. The cat is too happy for me, but I know someone here is going to love him so I took a close up. Lol


Well, I would rather see that goofy-*** look than the stink eye that I received from the dumb (feral) cat close to my shed today when I got near it



punkineater said:


> Looove all of the busts, loooove the RIP cookie jar, bat candlesticks, Ouija cheese board, 5'? tall heavy winged reaper, large 4 stack of pumpkins...*SOB*


Which one is the main SOB?


While there have been nice ones prior, I am another who cannot get over the variety of truly fantastic snowglobes available this year. Hell, add busts to that list, too...


----------



## kristinms8

Has anyone in Northern California seen the Fortune Teller yet? I haven't seen her in person yet, but am hoping to find her soon. [emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkineater

avgjoefriday said:


> View attachment 287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 287397
> 
> 
> View attachment 287398
> 
> 
> View attachment 287399
> 
> 
> View attachment 287400
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're killing me, killing me slowly. The last pic Carnivale bust is stunning.


----------



## Sipesh

Two of the groom busts and one bride at the Home Goods in Parker, Colorado. Bought 5 more snow globes today, and finally found my headless horseman statue (med size one). Saw the Dia De Los Muertos couple and Frankenstein couple busts at the Home Goods/TJMaxx combo store in Littleton, Colorado. I want that vampire in the top hat bust so dang bad. Maybe next weekend... my ability to stop in and check is sporadic as I'm a truck driver and gone most of the time.


----------



## screamqueen2012

avgjoefriday said:


> View attachment 287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 287397
> 
> 
> View attachment 287398
> 
> 
> View attachment 287399
> 
> 
> View attachment 287400
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OHHHHHHHHHHHH come on.............a witch and dracula bust at the same place............my husband just shook his head..........good cheeze crackers...


----------



## screamqueen2012

exlibrisnyx said:


> I have to have those 3D cameos! Is anybody else in this Thread in the Greenville, SC Area? I have been going to these stores weekly and I can help keep you guys up to date, at least on what I've seen so far, can't guarantee every week, but I'm sure going to try.


in nc and no, just getting stuff.............if i FIND them i'll grab them and let you know i can always return them, if youd like to ship..........i want dracula, that witch now and the bat candlesticks, the most if anyone central region or east coast would ship. ive got a ups store a mile from me and can do the same.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh and the big scarey cat with happy eyes, you can put papermache clay and make eyelids to change the expression, i grabbed that cat today and love it...


----------



## MacabreWeb

Oh my gosh I'm in LOVE with the Frankenstein and Vampire bust! Can anyone tell me how much they are? I went to my home goods last weekend but they didn't have much out.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found the fortune teller in 2 different HG today. I would advise taking a couple of AA batteries with you to make sure her lights work properly. I had to give mine a gentle shake for all the lights to come on. Just an FYI...and the led lights are VERY bright.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Think Edgar Allen Poe on that typewriter.


----------



## jb1sb2

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, I would rather see that goofy-*** look than the stink eye that I received from the dumb (feral) cat close to my shed today when I got near it
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is the main SOB?
> 
> 
> While there have been nice ones prior, I am another who cannot get over the variety of truly fantastic snowglobes available this year. Hell, add busts to that list, too...


Lol! Too funny!


----------



## jb1sb2

Sipesh said:


> Two of the groom busts and one bride at the Home Goods in Parker, Colorado. Bought 5 more snow globes today, and finally found my headless horseman statue (med size one). Saw the Dia De Los Muertos couple and Frankenstein couple busts at the Home Goods/TJMaxx combo store in Littleton, Colorado. I want that vampire in the top hat bust so dang bad. Maybe next weekend... my ability to stop in and check is sporadic as I'm a truck driver and gone most of the time.


So your store is where all my grooms are hiding! Dang it!


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> View attachment 287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 287397
> 
> 
> View attachment 287398
> 
> 
> View attachment 287399
> 
> 
> View attachment 287400
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get in my cabinet already Dracula! I don't usually go for stuff like it, but if I see that masquerade bust I may just have to grab that one too!


----------



## Vsalz

Is anyone besides me disappointed in the witch bust? I stood and looked at her for a good 10 minutes trying to decide if I could grey her up like the others. I hate the orange and fleshy paint on her.


----------



## miss_halloween

Reposting the pic that jb1sb2 posted. I desperately want that female Frankenstein figurine. I've seen several people on here post pics of it at their stores, but none of mine seem to have it... at least not yet? I went tonight to look for it again tonight, but no luck. I'm getting discouraged. This week I've been to two different HomeGoods and a TJMaxx.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Halloweena said:


> Also wanted to share this gigantic (!!!!) Headless Horseman I spotted, $99, and this DOTD double bust. I've looked through most of the thread and I don't remember seeing a HH this big but apologies if its already been posted!
> 
> View attachment 287264


O. M. G. I NEED that Headless Horseman like something terrible! I thought the $30 sized version was awesome!!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I found this cool little decoration at TJ Maxx today. It had a saw tooth hook on top back to hang it. The keys move around on the ring. They had two of them for $12.99 each.


----------



## jb1sb2

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I found this cool little decoration at TJ Maxx today. It had a saw tooth hook on top back to hang it. The keys move around on the ring. They had two of them for $12.99 each.
> 
> View attachment 287421


Oh that's awesome!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

ZOMG! I *love* that Witch bust! I haven't seen her in person but when I saw the photo, I literally gasped! I think she's great!
Also am loving the "happy-looking" arched cat, the 3D cameos (squee!), and the masquerade-looking bust. I'm on vacation & nowhere near a Home Goods & I sort of wish I was at home so I could go on the hunt!!


----------



## jb1sb2

miss_halloween said:


> Reposting the pic that jb1sb2 posted. I desperately want that female Frankenstein figurine. I've seen several people on here post pics of it at their stores, but none of mine seem to have it... at least not yet? I went tonight to look for it again tonight, but no luck. I'm getting discouraged. This week I've been to two different HomeGoods and a TJMaxx.
> 
> View attachment 287420


Are you wanting the smaller one or the large one?


----------



## jb1sb2

MGOBLUENIK said:


> O. M. G. I NEED that Headless Horseman like something terrible! I thought the $30 sized version was awesome!!


I got the big one, he is pretty awesome! He is going next to the fireplace.


----------



## kristinms8

Went to the Fremont, CA Home Goods today. Saw some cool stuff & a few of the small black Headless Horsemen. They also had the Dead & Breakfast signs, Pumpkin fauxpiary for a porch, & Armored Knight. One sad find today was the broken Sleepy Hollow Inn sign. Love it when I saw it last year, but didn't buy it when I should have.












































































































































u

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Vsalz said:


> Is anyone besides me disappointed in the witch bust? I stood an looked at her for a good 10 minure trying to decide if I could grey her up like the others. I hate the orange and face paint on her.


This post got me wondering about putting a mask on it and out of curiosity, I searched witch masks and found this beauty







On ebay new with tags! Please show us the completed look once you're finished.

Btw anyone else laughing at the thought of this being everyone's avatar and confusing all the new members?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

kristinms8

Holy wow you hit the jackpot. That mummy is so awesome. Any idea of its price?


----------



## Hilda

I am laughing at the 'this cat is too happy' remark! Priceless!!


----------



## Halloweena

MGOBLUENIK said:


> O. M. G. I NEED that Headless Horseman like something terrible! I thought the $30 sized version was awesome!!


It was seriously huge. To give you an idea of size.. In the photo you can barely see a silver glitter skull on the right...that was one of the three tiered skull decorations


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Gah! It's seriously so cool! I've been looking for a Headless Horseman statue for five years now, and was so excited when I found the $12.99 and $29.99 sizes. I would die if I found this one at my store!


----------



## kristinms8

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> kristinms8
> 
> Holy wow you hit the jackpot. That mummy is so awesome. Any idea of its price?


Unfortunately I didn't catch the price but it's eyes light up. My guess would be around $60-$80 based on size & lighting up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_halloween

jb1sb2 said:


> Are you wanting the smaller one or the large one?


The larger one!!


----------



## HereForTheBoose

You guys are doing such an amazing job in this thread. 

Did anyone catch the price of the jumbo grey skulls from TJ Maxx? It looks like they might have lights in the eyes.


----------



## schatze

Still searching for these, but a friend found some for me at a TJMaxx/HG mashup store. A bride bought 10 from one store for a wedding shower. Give me a break, lady! I have people looking all over the Southeast but so far, no luck here.If anyone spots some, please let me know where.


----------



## nos4a2

FINALLY! Couldn't find one last year, but first trip to Home Goods this year and there he was.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Those 99 dollar HH statues are pretty big but just an FYI and warning to folks looking for it, my store had two and they both had cracks in them. I almost missed the cracks at first so look pretty good. Both were cracks on the horses back leg but two different sides. The crack was hard to see due to the silver color of the statue, the crack was whitish but I could feel it when I touched it. So they must be fairly fragile, I know ( can't remember who) had one break in front of her, of course it was knocked over but it is strange that both were broken here and on a spot of the horse that is important to its stability. Just wanted folks to really look them over if they find one they want.


----------



## ooojen

I thought the Frankenbusts were going to be my only desperate wants this year, but that suit of armor with the mace-- oh my gosh, I want that so much! <3 I have the perfect spot, and it fits my theme.


----------



## Ring

So I'm curious how many of the busts come through each store. Is it just one each? It sure seems like it, by pictures etc. A little frustrating, but perhaps I'm wrong. Some really neat stuff this year..the store in my city has put some stuff out, but no idea when the busts will be put on the floor..or if they are gone already.

Also that Frankenstein (The monster) bust is so amazing!!


----------



## RCIAG

It is just a crapshoot on the busts. Last year one HG had 2 but the other HG had 4. Where I got my bride they had 2 brides & one groom, 2 vampire couples & one Deadgar. 

Haven't been to the other HG but they tend to have more due to the area where they're located.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Ring said:


> So I'm curious how many of the busts come through each store. Is it just one each? It sure seems like it, by pictures etc. A little frustrating, but perhaps I'm wrong. Some really neat stuff this year..the store in my city has put some stuff out, but no idea when the busts will be put on the floor..or if they are gone already.
> 
> Also that Frankenstein (The monster) bust is so amazing!!


In the Arizona one we will see 5 or 6 different busts when they start displaying them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

I agree with RCISG, it's a crapshoot. Last year I only saw 1 deadgar, 1 Dorian, 1 frankenstein, 1 vampire couple and that was it for busts and those were spread over 5 stores! This year each of the stores have had 1 bride each and that's it so far. I sure hope we see more here!


----------



## JoyfulCrow

I wouldn't even know those busts exist if it weren't for this forum, LOL! Never in my life have I actually seen one in-store.  Would love to get my hands on Dorian and Deadgar but it's clearly not meant to be!


----------



## schatze

A friend, searching for Ouija board plates for me in the Chicago area sent these pictures to me


----------



## 22606

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> This post got me wondering about putting a mask on it and out of curiosity, I searched witch masks and found this beauty
> View attachment 287422
> 
> On ebay new with tags! Please show us the completed look once you're finished.
> 
> Btw anyone else laughing at the thought of this being everyone's avatar and confusing all the new members?


Lovely plan. Any other takers?



ooojen said:


> I thought the Frankenbusts were going to be my only desperate wants this year, but that suit of armor with the mace-- oh my gosh, I want that so much! <3 I have the perfect spot, and it fits my theme.


Actually, the suits of armor come in periodically, not just during one season. Having handled them, I can say that they are basically a heavy grade of aluminum foil Really, they are decent quality for the price.


----------



## jb1sb2

JoyfulCrow said:


> I wouldn't even know those busts exist if it weren't for this forum, LOL! Never in my life have I actually seen one in-store.  Would love to get my hands on Dorian and Deadgar but it's clearly not meant to be!


You never know, they could pop up. I see deadgar showed up again in the pictures today!


----------



## Dreadful

I've never seen that Dead and Breakfast sign, kristinms8!

I MUST have it!


----------



## Dreadful

schatze said:


> Still searching for these, but a friend found some for me at a TJMaxx/HG mashup store. A bride bought 10 from one store for a wedding shower. Give me a break, lady! I have people looking all over the Southeast but so far, no luck here.If anyone spots some, please let me know where.
> 
> View attachment 287451




I saw someone walking around with a cheese tray at my HG the other day, I doubled back around and craned my neck to see if it was the spirit board one. My heart almost sank! It wasn't, it was just a plain one... I would have been so upset if I had seen someone buy ALL of them! Eek! I've been stalking my HG almost every day looking...


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I found this lady at the La Canada store here in So Cal. She could be yours for $499.99! She stands probably just under 5" tall. Very cool if you live in a Spanish style house (which many do around here) or have a DotD theme (not sure if I did the photo upload right but here goes....):


----------



## punkineater

....cornering the market on Zantac & Tums now....

WOW, that DotD statue is something! Thanks for the pic, FP


----------



## Ring

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I found this lady at the La Canada store here in So Cal. She could be yours for $499.99! She stands probably just under 5" tall. Very cool if you live in a Spanish style house (which many do around here) or have a DotD theme (not sure if I did the photo upload right but here goes....):


Wow! The detail on that piece is just incredible. (Better be for that much haha) 

I wonder how one would transport that home...perhaps just sit it in the front seat..and seat belt it lol.


----------



## kristinms8

That skeleton lady is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, the suits of armor come in periodically, not just during one season. Having handled them, I can say that they are basically a heavy grade of aluminum foil Really, they are decent quality for the price.


I have one, with a broadsword, that I got at TJ Maxx many years ago. I think it was $60 at the time. It runs in my mind that it wasn't around Halloween, but I was thinking ahead. It's fairly lightweight, but that makes it easy for me to cart up and down stairs. It hasn't dented or gotten misshapened over the years, so unless they're made lighter now, I'm good with it. 
I've seen pictures of one with a big shield. I'll grab up one of any full sized (or at least close to 5') if I see them in the store, unless the price has gotten beyond my league. But the one with the mace is new to me, and I like it best of all!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

I'm going to Home Goods today anybody looking for anything in particular 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl

I know this seems silly but I am really feeling sad. I don't think I will ever find the cheese spirits board. I remember last year I was so upbeat about calling the stores and never got tired but this year I don't have it in me. What makes me feel worse is on ebay there are several being sold for $55 and about $20 in shipping. 

I have to depend on people to look for the item and whose to say they may over look it. If I lived close enough I would go everyday but I don't.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

WickedChick said:


> I know this seems silly but I am really feeling sad. I don't think I will ever find the cheese spirits board. I remember last year I was so upbeat about calling the stores and never got tired but this year I don't have it in me. What makes me feel worse is on ebay there are several being sold for $55 and about $20 in shipping.
> 
> I have to depend on people to look for the item and whose to say they may over look it. If I lived close enough I would go everyday but I don't.


What does it look like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jottle

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Last year I actually bought a Headless Horseman snowglobe for Jottle since it was the only one in my HomeGoods. It looked okay at the store but when I got it home & looked more carefully in the light, it had floating pieces of dust or mold or I don't know what in it. Understandably, it was pretty yucky & I ended up returning it to the store for a refund. Do look VERY CAREFULLY at snowglobes that you pick up to make sure yours doesn't have this!
> 
> Hopefully you can see what I mean in this photo - look at the cloudy stuff caught on the branches of the tree.
> 
> View attachment 284219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - also, you can see in my pic that when lighted, the JOL face is kind of muddied & not very clear. This one didn't work in the store & I had to wait til I got home to put batteries in it. If you are serious about wanting light up snowglobes, maybe you want to take some batteries or a small screwdriver to the store with you too! They didn't have a big problem with me making a return, but if you have a lot of globes to choose from, it will help you narrow it down when you see them all lit up.


Thanks for posting this! For anyone else interested, it has been stated on this thread twice now that these HH snowglobes do not hold up over time. I had one for two years before the wire inside the JOL started to rust and look like J&MfromPA's one, except mine has clouded up almost completely. If you are lucky enough to find one in your store, it's likely the only one coming in. I'm still looking for one to replace my rusted out one, but judging by the pictures in this thread they are few and far between again this year.


----------



## Jottle

Ok folks. I went to my local HG and found one of the smaller hearses pictured here:




















I know it was hard to find these last year. So I'm offering up another one for a forum member in the spirit of the season! If you are interested in it, PM me and I can ship it out to you at cost. My store had two. So there's a chance I can go back next week and get the other one if there's enough demand.


----------



## Jottle

Here are a couple pictures from my recent visit that I didn't see many of in the thread (if at all).

This beauty is $299, I believe. It's made of that durable/heavy resin used it the larger busts and tomb stones. I believe it's over 5 and a half feet tall. It would make an amazing piece to keep near the door or for a cemetery.









I also saw this unique (at least to me) raven and light up skull piece. It's about 2.5-3ft tall. $59.99. 










*Finally, my store had 3, of the larger size silver headless horseman statues ($29.99) and one of the smaller ones (in black). If anyone is interested, I can also purchase one or two of these for shipping next week. Please PM if interested. Looking to trade for a working headless horseman light up snow globe. *


----------



## HalloweenBride

Picked up the Witch statue from TJ Maxx. Im in love!!!! Me and my husband were going to wait to get it because we were on vacation and it was $130 but once we walked away from her we seen alot of people looking at her and thinking of buying her so once they walked away we grabbed her. Everyone in the store was commenting on how much they loved her and how cool she was. Im so glad we picked her up. Shes my new favorite and will be out year round








We also went to Ross and picked up a few things for the kitchen...


----------



## Hallow Girl

AZHalloweenScare said:


> What does it look like?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk











The large one


----------



## Vsalz

Look who joined his brothers today!!!! He was at the store I went to last thursday. They had a ton of stuff then but were completely wiped out today. He must have JUST been unloaded.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 287498
> 
> 
> The large one


If I see it I will pick it up. Our home goods has been slow on putting stuff out this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Went to the Home Goods on Almaden Expressway today in San Jose, CA. Here's a few pics from my travels. I ended up just buying a glass gourd, but I really wanted the B&W cat. Unfortunately he was missing an arm  so we decided to pass. The Mexican Skeleton lady was gorgeous. She was $99 & was around 18" tall I'd guess.

















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd

kristinms8 said:


> Went to the Home Goods on Almaden Expressway today in San Jose, CA. Here's a few pics from my travels. I ended up just buying a glass gourd, but I really wanted the B&W cat. Unfortunately he was missing an arm  so we decided to pass. The Mexican Skeleton lady was gorgeous. She was $99 & was around 18" tall I'd guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost ended up getting the little Dracula to go with the large Pumpkin girl. I ended up getting the Bride of Frankenstein. Ohhh to be rich. I'd buy all the props and have my own Pit Bull rescue.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Arredondoec

Spotted Frankenstein heads in the OC area in SoCal. I saw them at Marshalls and TJ Maxx last week.


----------



## Windborn

that is totally the Pumkinhead Prince from Howl's Moving Castle on the top right! How cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WickedChick said:


> I know this seems silly but I am really feeling sad. I don't think I will ever find the cheese spirits board. I remember last year I was so upbeat about calling the stores and never got tired but this year I don't have it in me. What makes me feel worse is on ebay there are several being sold for $55 and about $20 in shipping.
> 
> I have to depend on people to look for the item and whose to say they may over look it. If I lived close enough I would go everyday but I don't.


http://www.sourpussclothing.com/glass-ouija-cheese-board-set.html
\
sorry, didn't see that you want a large one. (so do i!) will be on the lookout.


----------



## Stochey

Saw this today! Didn't think I'd seen it in a picture here before.


----------



## kristinms8

In case anyone is looking for her, I saw a few bride busts today at TJMaxx in Morgan Hill, CA. Also a neat raven in a cage. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise

Stochy, which store?


----------



## Hallow Girl

AZHalloweenScare said:


> If I see it I will pick it up. Our home goods has been slow on putting stuff out this year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I am happy to play Pumkin King to anyone on HWF and keep my eyes peeled for "hot" items including cheese trays, busts and hearses if you will do the same for me with walking dead style items and silver skeleton arm items...


----------



## avgjoefriday

Jottle said:


> Here are a couple pictures from my recent visit that I didn't see many of in the thread (if at all).
> 
> This beauty is $299, I believe. It's made of that durable/heavy resin used it the larger busts and tomb stones. I believe it's over 5 and a half feet tall. It would make an amazing piece to keep near the door or for a cemetery.




Love the reaper. How in the world are people getting these super large items home?!?! They sound like they are one solid piece. While I would love one, I don't think it is gonna fit in the Accord lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf

avgjoefriday said:


> Love the reaper. How in the world are people getting these super large items home?!?! They sound like they are one solid piece. While I would love one, I don't think it is gonna fit in the Accord lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This just cracked me up!  I have a very small car too, and I can just see me attempting to tie up a Halloween "trophy" to the hood of my car and then trying to explain to the police officer when I get pulled over.


----------



## Stochey

grandma lise said:


> Stochy, which store?


HomeGoods in Richardson, TX


----------



## schatze

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 287498
> 
> 
> The large one


My friend saw several of the large cheese boards in the Chicago area.


----------



## Arredondoec

New to this site so I'm not sure how to post- two cheese boards left at placentia, ca marshalls.


----------



## jb1sb2

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 287498
> 
> 
> The large one





avgjoefriday said:


> Love the reaper. How in the world are people getting these super large items home?!?! They sound like they are one solid piece. While I would love one, I don't think it is gonna fit in the Accord lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up one of the bigger guys last year, but I have a full sized crew cab Silverado so it's no problem for me.


----------



## jb1sb2

kristinms8 said:


> Went to the Home Goods on Almaden Expressway today in San Jose, CA. Here's a few pics from my travels. I ended up just buying a glass gourd, but I really wanted the B&W cat. Unfortunately he was missing an arm  so we decided to pass. The Mexican Skeleton lady was gorgeous. She was $99 & was around 18" tall I'd guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really liking that metal scarecrow guy!


----------



## jb1sb2

So many new waterglobes today! That fall truck globe apparently had a mix-up at the factory, it plays ding dong the witch is dead


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

jb1sb2 said:


> So many new waterglobes today! That fall truck globe apparently had a mix-up at the factory, it plays ding dong the witch is dead


I neeeeeeed the one with the witch hat. My eyes nearly popped out like a cartoon when I saw it. So magical. The masquerade ones are awesome too. Did you buy any? BTW any idea of prices? I'm planning a shopping trip this weekend, trying to figure out priorities


----------



## A Little Odd

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I neeeeeeed the one with the witch hat. My eyes nearly popped out like a cartoon when I saw it. So magical. The masquerade ones are awesome too. Did you buy any? BTW any idea of prices? I'm planning a shopping trip this weekend, trying to figure out priorities


Agreed..., the ones with the witch hat are on the list.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lavondesigns

Halloween Dishes - Part I (for those that entertain in addition to decorate).


----------



## lavondesigns

Halloween Dishes - Part II

























































COOKIE JAR CLOSE UPS!


----------



## Nox Eterna

I love that skull in the top hat platter


----------



## lavondesigns

More goodies (close up!)









Pot Holders?? These were large and HEAVY! $79.99/each


----------



## jb1sb2

Nox Eterna said:


> I love that skull in the top hat platter


Agreed, I had to grab that as soon as I saw it!


----------



## Ring

I really like the spider plates, and have not been able to find them yet. I did see the glass spider cups...but no luck with the spider ones. Very cool, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Do you mind if I ask the price? I see another trip there in the near future 



jb1sb2 said:


> Agreed, I had to grab that as soon as I saw it!


----------



## jb1sb2

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> I neeeeeeed the one with the witch hat. My eyes nearly popped out like a cartoon when I saw it. So magical. The masquerade ones are awesome too. Did you buy any? BTW any idea of prices? I'm planning a shopping trip this weekend, trying to figure out priorities


I was tempted by the "crystal ball" one, even though I don't care for the gold base. But that can be changed! It has led string lights in it. But there was a long line so I passed. They range in price from 12.99 for the smaller ones to 16.99 for the nicer ones.


----------



## jb1sb2

Nox Eterna said:


> Do you mind if I ask the price? I see another trip there in the near future


Not at all, I beleive it was $12.99. They are popular so grab it if you see it! There were two when I got mine and the first two of us that passed them snatched those up.


----------



## CornStalkers

Went today...it was a bust. I was looking for the spirit cheese board and the jar. Need! They did have the fortune teller lady though. I got 3 light up pumpkins and 2 plates.


----------



## Ring

They put some new stuff out, but only a few things. I did find this funny guy! I plan to put a stronger red light in it...and a bit more brighter candy!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

lavondesigns said:


> Halloween Dishes - Part I (for those that entertain in addition to decorate).
> 
> View attachment 287743
> 
> 
> View attachment 287744
> 
> 
> View attachment 287745
> 
> 
> View attachment 287746
> 
> 
> View attachment 287747
> 
> 
> View attachment 287748
> 
> 
> View attachment 287749
> 
> 
> View attachment 287750
> 
> 
> View attachment 287751
> 
> 
> View attachment 287752



I really like those spider/lace plates with the black background. I haven't seen any at my store, if I do I might have to grab a few.


----------



## punkineater

WickedChick said:


> I know this seems silly but I am really feeling sad. I don't think I will ever find the cheese spirits board. I remember last year I was so upbeat about calling the stores and never got tired but this year I don't have it in me. What makes me feel worse is on ebay there are several being sold for $55 and about $20 in shipping.
> 
> I have to depend on people to look for the item and whose to say they may over look it. If I lived close enough I would go everyday but I don't.


That makes two of us then, WickedChick! I've been 3 times now to 2 HG's, for a driving total of almost 500 miles (160 mi round trip) How ridiculous is THAT..and they've had zilch. Not what they tell me when I call before driving down Not one freakin bust. Oh, they had some skulls, a few snow globes, clay, metal, & fabric pumpkins, candles, Annalee figures, 1 tall skinny DotD married couple, tons of fall foliage and fall items....slim pickins doesn't even begin to cover the adjectives I used They did have a small selection of the Halloween themed plates, no Ouija stuff, bowls, coffee cups & one bat-based beverage server(that was cool but $60) *sigh*I'm done head/bust and Ouija cheese board hunting. I'm sorry, I was sooooo mad that I forgot to take pics of at least the bat beverage server.

Okay, not ALL Debbie Downersville. Do have a consolation to report~on our way home, we stopped at our local Marshall's, which is about 30 miles from our house. They had 2 of the RIP tombstone cookie jars, which are super cute(pic below).Yay Marshall's! Not the haul expected, but didn't get totally shut out either









I am gobsmacked at what you all are finding out there!!!!!!! Amazing stuff


----------



## dustin2dust

Reporting from HomeGoods in Austin! The loaf pan by Nordic Ware is the same one Williams Sonoma had a couple years back. Botanical Pumpkin I think it was called. Finally got one two years ago, but it's hard to resist buying a second just in case SOMETHING happens to my original. I love the white jar with the skull on it and thought it would make a good utensil holder, but I'm hoping they come out in black as well. The stacked metal skulls was a candle holder that I was hoping would be big enough to make into a paper towel holder, but when I compared it with an actual holder in the store, it seemed a little too small.

And all my pictures loaded sideways!  They are upright in my folder. Hope y'all don't get neck aches!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Hey everybody!

I found the small hearses that we were all searching for last year! I got myself one, and one for my brother!

Unfortunately, he decided that he didn't really want it, and I don't really have the space for two of them, especially since I purchased the large metal Victorian hearse on the same day. -_-

If anybody is interested I'm willing to sell it for 26 dollars (less than what I paid including tax) plus shipping and handling. So if any of you are interested just send me a PM and we'll get it set up!

Thanks!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> So many new waterglobes today! That fall truck globe apparently had a mix-up at the factory, it plays ding dong the witch is dead


Thanks so much for posting all these snowglobes!  I know some more to look for thanks to you!


----------



## LairMistress

OK, I shouldn't ask, but I'm going to. Does anyone know the price on this cat, and whether it's at TJ Maxx, or one of the other two sister stores? We only have TJM nearby, and ours doesn't get nearly as many things as HG or Marshall's.

Thanks!


----------



## jb1sb2

LairMistress said:


> OK, I shouldn't ask, but I'm going to. Does anyone know the price on this cat, and whether it's at TJ Maxx, or one of the other two sister stores? We only have TJM nearby, and ours doesn't get nearly as many things as HG or Marshall's.
> 
> Thanks!


I believe it is 29.99 there is also a Frankenstein


----------



## RCIAG

OH NOES GIANT FRANKIE HEAD!!!

I feel like BOTH my HG/TJMaxx's haven't put all their stuff out yet. I've only seen the cat head. Both of my stores have a TON of witch stuff, some DotD stuff but not much is really grabbing me since I got the Bride bust.

They did have the DotD couple bust but I just don't dig the double busts in general.


----------



## craftylittlewitch

As jb1sb2 said, looks to be the same as the Frankie head one. I have seen several (Frankie) at our HGs already, so I think that would be your best bet. Good luck!!


----------



## craftylittlewitch

Mind if I ask how much these cookie jars are going for? I am DYING to have one!


----------



## A Little Odd

craftylittlewitch said:


> Mind if I ask how much these cookie jars are going for? I am DYING to have one!


RIP one $16.99

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Has anyone noticed any Halloween Yankee Candles come in? I didn't see any at my La Cańada, CA store. Need to re-stock my Witches Brew stash..... Thanks!


----------



## craftylittlewitch

A Little Odd said:


> RIP one $16.99
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## revengemaiden

As usual, Home Goods has an excellent selection of larger -- albiet hard-to-store -- Halloween decor!


----------



## zo6marlene

I love to go to Goodwill and I see on a regular basis water globes that have yucky water....my question to those of you whole collect Halloween water globes is this....how often have you had this happen and what cases the water to go murky. I have stayed away from water globes because I don't want to waste my money on something that seems to have a short life span. Any thoughts?


----------



## sumrtym

zo6marlene said:


> I love to go to Goodwill and I see on a regular basis water globes that have yucky water....my question to those of you whole collect Halloween water globes is this....how often have you had this happen and what cases the water to go murky. I have stayed away from water globes because I don't want to waste my money on something that seems to have a short life span. Any thoughts?


Good quality water globes should have great seals. They also shouldn't have water in them. It's supposed to be an oil that doesn't evaporate. These cheap out of China ones use water. My HH light up one now has a big air bubble at top (but no rust).


----------



## seabay10

Hi! I have been looking online and all over my county for the two skeletons candle holders. If anyone finds one, I'd be MORE than happy to pay for shipping. Curse HG for not selling it online!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sumrtym said:


> Good quality water globes should have great seals. They also shouldn't have water in them. It's supposed to be an oil that doesn't evaporate. These cheap out of China ones use water. My HH light up one now has a big air bubble at top (but no rust).


i agree. i have a globe from 2000 from Disneyworld and i was noticing yesterday when dusting it (yeah--go ahead and fall over with shock!) that it is absolutely perfect after 16 years!


----------



## seabay10

I have been looking everywhere for that!!!! If anyone finds one, please let me know!


----------



## Hallow Girl

punkineater said:


> That makes two of us then, WickedChick! I've been 3 times now to 2 HG's, for a driving total of almost 500 miles (160 mi round trip) How ridiculous is THAT..and they've had zilch. Not what they tell me when I call before driving down Not one freakin bust. Oh, they had some skulls, a few snow globes, clay, metal, & fabric pumpkins, candles, Annalee figures, 1 tall skinny DotD married couple, tons of fall foliage and fall items....slim pickins doesn't even begin to cover the adjectives I used They did have a small selection of the Halloween themed plates, no Ouija stuff, bowls, coffee cups & one bat-based beverage server(that was cool but $60) *sigh*I'm done head/bust and Ouija cheese board hunting. I'm sorry, I was sooooo mad that I forgot to take pics of at least the bat beverage server.
> 
> Okay, not ALL Debbie Downersville. Do have a consolation to report~on our way home, we stopped at our local Marshall's, which is about 30 miles from our house. They had 2 of the RIP tombstone cookie jars, which are super cute(pic below).Yay Marshall's! Not the haul expected, but didn't get totally shut out either
> 
> View attachment 287802
> 
> 
> I am gobsmacked at what you all are finding out there!!!!!!! Amazing stuff


I love your Rip cookie jar. You are lucky to get one.  I feel the exact way about searching for the cheese boards. That is crazy that you drove so much and not find a thing. For some reason, I don't think any east coast stores ever got any.


----------



## schatze

sumrtym said:


> Good quality water globes should have great seals. They also shouldn't have water in them. It's supposed to be an oil that doesn't evaporate. These cheap out of China ones use water. My HH light up one now has a big air bubble at top (but no rust).


You can refill and seal them. You can also buy empty globes to make your own. Google it if you love one that's gone bad.


----------



## Dreadful

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Has anyone noticed any Halloween Yankee Candles come in? I didn't see any at my La Cańada, CA store. Need to re-stock my Witches Brew stash..... Thanks!


I've seen a couple of Purr-Chouli scents but not the Witches Brew here on the east coast. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Went out of town for the day with my mom, and had to stop at the TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods in the area. Picked up one of the RIP Tombstone cookie jars at Marshalls. They didn't have much else. Home Goods was a jackpot; found lots of fun stuff there. I REALLY wanted the large pumpkin head girl, especially since she was only $60. I did get the smaller one ($16.99). They had lots of Radko Shiny Brite ornaments and this really cool solar powered reaper ($180). The three their server was VERY large (at least 3' tall) and was $80. I might have to go back after day and get the large pumpkin girl.


----------



## Hallow Girl

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Went out of town for the day with my mom, and had to stop at the TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods in the area. Picked up one of the RIP Tombstone cookie jars at Marshalls. They didn't have much else. Home Goods was a jackpot; found lots of fun stuff there. I REALLY wanted the large pumpkin head girl, especially since she was only $60. I did get the smaller one ($16.99). They had lots of Radko Shiny Brite ornaments and this really cool solar powered reaper ($180). The three their server was VERY large (at least 3' tall) and was $80. I might have to go back after day and get the large pumpkin girl.
> 
> View attachment 287984
> 
> View attachment 287985
> 
> View attachment 287986


sooo cute!! i would love to find the little pumpkin head girl.


----------



## Hallow Girl

from boney bunch love on fb

there are more pics but these stood out to me


----------



## Ditsterz

Local home goods store has had terrible inventory this year. If I wanted to collect witch dolls i'd be set. There is over 50 of them. It is painful to see such great finds elsewhere. Still searching for this bust from last year.


----------



## RCIAG

Ditsterz said:


> If I wanted to collect witch dolls i'd be set. There is over 50 of them.


I know right? And most of them aren't new designs. I know there's a ton of witch fans here but it seems like witch overload right now at most of the stores. I guess they get those first so that's why they're out.


----------



## Spookywolf

I wanted to send out a little "Thank You!" to Hilda for posting the witch broom she found going all the way back to last year. That started my obsession with finding one and I lost count of how many times I made the trek to the store without success. Finally - finally! - I got lucky. It wasn't at my local store, and I'd been walking in and out of there empty-handed so much recently that I'm sure store Security had my picture up by the cash registers!  But visiting my son in a different part of town, I ran into a TJ Maxx near his house and there they were. 4 of them actually. I lined them up and stared them down for a good little while before finally coming home with this beauty, which will stay year round in the witchy kitchen I'm creating. Perseverance paid off. Two years, one broom, lots of happy.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Congrats on finally finding one!! They really are beautiful. I remember last year I was with my fiance and it took me about half and hour to decide . I kept going over the pros and cons of each one. This area of the handle is curved but not at full at the bottom etc  What fun.


Spookywolf said:


> I wanted to send out a little "Thank You!" to Hilda for posting the witch broom she found going all the way back to last year. That started my obsession with finding one and I lost count of how many times I made the trek to the store without success. Finally - finally! - I got lucky. It wasn't at my local store, and I'd been walking in and out of there empty-handed so much recently that I'm sure store Security had my picture up by the cash registers!  But visiting my son in a different part of town, I ran into a TJ Maxx near his house and there they were. 4 of them actually. I lined them up and stared them down for a good little while before finally coming home with this beauty, which will stay year round in the witchy kitchen I'm creating. Perseverance paid off. Two years, one broom, lots of happy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288020


----------



## a_granger

Oh wow that is a great looking broom. Can't believe I missed that before.


----------



## jb1sb2

Even more waterglobes!


----------



## jb1sb2

Happy kitty lovers here you go! The angry cat is more my speed!


----------



## jb1sb2

New plates.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked these up today at Homegoods.


----------



## a_granger

jb1sb2 said:


> New plates.


Oooooo OK love the plates.


----------



## jb1sb2

Haven't seen this poker machine yet. It had no batteries so I am not sure what it plays. But is had a speaker and the trick or treat display looks like it lights up.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Wow! I love, I mean I NEED that one-armed bandit!


----------



## Ring

I'm curious what is in that box behind the cat, right behind that snow globe..looks interesting....did you by chance look at it? Thanks


----------



## reaper27

found these today


----------



## jb1sb2

Ring said:


> I'm curious what is in that box behind the cat, right behind that snow globe..looks interesting....did you by chance look at it? Thanks


Two boxes. Directly behind the globe was metal pumpkin candle holders. Behind that one is the vintage looking blocks with characters on each that spell out Halloween from last year.


----------



## kristinms8

Visited the Santa Clara, CA Home Goods today. Didn't get anything, but I did see these cool items. I ❤ the Inn sign for $99. Enjoy!
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Found a giant hearse on clearance ($72) at the Marshalls in Dublin, CA yesterday. It is amazing- the little lanterns light up. After a tough back & forth with myself (LOL), I didn't buy it. Hope it ends up in a good home though. Enjoy!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilda

Spookywolf said:


> I wanted to send out a little "Thank You!" to Hilda for posting the witch broom she found going all the way back to last year. That started my obsession with finding one and I lost count of how many times I made the trek to the store without success. Finally - finally! - I got lucky. It wasn't at my local store, and I'd been walking in and out of there empty-handed so much recently that I'm sure store Security had my picture up by the cash registers!  But visiting my son in a different part of town, I ran into a TJ Maxx near his house and there they were. 4 of them actually. I lined them up and stared them down for a good little while before finally coming home with this beauty, which will stay year round in the witchy kitchen I'm creating. Perseverance paid off. Two years, one broom, lots of happy.


Yay!!!! I am so happy you finally found one!!
I have to admit, I bought another one just yesterday. A spare. Just in case anything happens to Broom 1. hahaha


----------



## MissT

reaper27 said:


> View attachment 288046
> found these today
> View attachment 288047


I think I need that gargoyle!


----------



## Neuf350Z

I've been stalking my local HG (Leominster, MA) for a few weeks now and while they don't have everything out yet, they have more than what they had about 4 days ago:









The reaper is SUPER cool. $300 though. The skull stack is $100.









Vintage seems to be the thing this year in many stores. 
















This skull is huge. No price on it though. I tried to move it off the shelf but it was heavy and started shaking the shelf so I thought it best to leave it alone.  Not sure why they chose to put it up on the top shelf.









I didn't end up getting anything in the photos. I'm holding out for more items to come in. But I did end up getting a pumpkin throw blanket and a Frankenstein mug to go with the mummy mug and bat mugs I got there last week.


----------



## Kruella

I bought this guy from Home Goods for my foyer. His eyes light up.


----------



## schatze

reaper27 said:


> View attachment 288046
> found these today
> View attachment 288047


What part of the county, please? I see a lot to love here.


----------



## jb1sb2

Kruella said:


> I bought this guy from Home Goods for my foyer. His eyes light up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 288273


What part of the country are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## reaper27

*I found these in Irvine California*


----------



## Halloweena

Found 2 more hearse like this one pictured. Did not buy, but, if someone is interested let me know ASAP and I can see if they are still there tonight:


----------



## Halloweena

jb1sb2 said:


> Haven't seen this poker machine yet. It had no batteries so I am not sure what it plays. But is had a speaker and the trick or treat display looks like it lights up.


Loooooove the slot machine!!!! How much was it?


----------



## jb1sb2

Halloweena said:


> Loooooove the slot machine!!!! How much was it?


It is 29.99


----------



## A Little Odd

jb1sb2 said:


> It is 29.99


Dang...that is good price

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Anyone feeling like they may already be starting to reduce the space for Halloween? I hope not, but this week feels like less space than last week. I hope to see more in the coming weeks..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howlatthemoon

kristinms8 said:


> Anyone feeling like they may already be starting to reduce the space for Halloween? I hope not, but this week feels like less space than last week. I hope to see more in the coming weeks.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not in my area. they just started putting things out and making more room for other Halloween things to come.


----------



## Jezebel82

I remember someone was searching for the cheese board but I can't remember who. I saw a bunch of them last night in Paramus, NJ if anyone is near there. Boney Bunch Love is also selling some on fb. Though I think they are $3.99 in store and she is selling for $9 plus shipping.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

I'm in lust with the bust - that Frankenstein monster and Bride bust, to be exact! And that wonderful hourglass in the tilting frame is screaming my name, too...

Why is it that I always fall for the big pieces when free space is such a limited commodity in my home?


----------



## dbruner

I love that gargoyle too! I hope my home goods has it, I will be going tomorrow or Friday. I love that big metal hearse, have been looking all over the county for one, but no one has it. I think Kenneth and someone else is looking for that black headless horseman snow globe.


----------



## Stochey

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I'm in lust with the bust - that Frankenstein monster and Bride bust, to be exact! And that wonderful hourglass in the tilting frame is screaming my name, too...
> 
> Why is it that I always fall for the big pieces when free space is such a limited commodity in my home?


Are you in the Dallas area? Either, Allen, Frisco or Richardson had the Frankie and Bride Bust... can't remember which one, they all blur together after a while. I saw some hour glasses too.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jezebel82 said:


> I remember someone was searching for the cheese board but I can't remember who. I saw a bunch of them last night in Paramus, NJ if anyone is near there. Boney Bunch Love is also selling some on fb. Though I think they are $3.99 in store and she is selling for $9 plus shipping.


sending you a PM


----------



## Vsalz

I just saw the large metal hearse in my tiny Granbury, Texas Marshalls ($59), so be sure to check places besides homegoods.

Oh- and maybe this is just me being super picky, but every headless horseman globe I have seen has the wire trees twisted up like sticks instead of trees (looks like somebody didn't bother to shape them before they were put in the globe). So frustrating.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Picked these up at Home Goods today, need more of these plates now


----------



## miss_halloween

I saw a bunch of the Ouija cheese plates at HomeGoods in Blue Bell. Right when you walk in the door up by the registers. Must have been about 6+


----------



## Spookybella977

I saw the large metal hearse yesterday at tj maxx for $79.99 
It's gorgeous but I resisted... You all have found it for better prices!


----------



## Aquarius

Home goods. $12.99


----------



## Hallow Girl

Spookybella977 said:


> View attachment 288897
> 
> I saw the large metal hearse yesterday at tj maxx for $79.99
> It's gorgeous but I resisted... You all have found it for better prices!


That is odd. I was told by a manager the prices were all the same in all the stores.


----------



## sumrtym

WickedChick said:


> That is odd. I was told by a manager the prices were all the same in all the stores.


There's 2 sizes of this one too.


----------



## mb24

Which store? Thanks!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Stochey said:


> Are you in the Dallas area? Either, Allen, Frisco or Richardson had the Frankie and Bride Bust... can't remember which one, they all blur together after a while. I saw some hour glasses too.


Thanks Stochey! I've not yet ventured north of Dallas but will definitely check those out. The locations I _have_ visited (Cedar Hill, Northpark, Las Colinas) have generally been a let down.


----------



## Halloweena

Visited a TJ/HG combo store and they are just starting to set up decor, but I did grab one of these adorable Halloween Countdown pillows-


----------



## Ditsterz

Apparently the oscar wilde/dorian bust did make an appearance at the local HG store. I asked a worker and she said it sold the first day it was out.


----------



## Ditsterz

Heres some pics from in store today


----------



## lavondesigns

craftylittlewitch said:


> Mind if I ask how much these cookie jars are going for? I am DYING to have one!


Both the Haunted House + RIP Tombstone are $16.99.


----------



## RCIAG

Rockstar Graphics said:


> This skull is huge. No price on it though. I tried to move it off the shelf but it was heavy and started shaking the shelf so I thought it best to leave it alone.  Not sure why they chose to put it up on the top shelf.


At every HG I've been to they do this ALL THE TIME! 

Whether it's Halloween, Christmas, or some other oversized & heavy non-holiday item, the thing you want is ALWAYS on the top shelf.

I understand that it's eye level for most people which is probably why it's on the top shelf. The only consolation is at least the shelves are glass & you can see the price tag that's ALWAYS on the bottom through the glass shelf.

I do wish they'd get several of the larger things & put them on lower shelves. Now that I think about it, the Groom companion to the Bride was on the top shelf too.

I'd love to see them put the price tags elsewhere too. Sometimes the stuff that isn't on the top is a little heavy too, or heavier than you'd expected & you have to turn everything upside down to find the price.

I have learned after all these years to NEVER try to pick ANYTHING up with one hand there. Not candles, not pillows, nothing. Because you just don't know how heavy or big they really are.


----------



## Hilda

I picked up one of the globes A Little Odd posted a while back.
$7.99 in Marshalls. I really like it!


----------



## A Little Odd

Hilda said:


> I picked up one of the globes A Little Odd posted a while back.
> $7.99 in Marshalls. I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 289625
> View attachment 289633


It is a good deal for $7.99. And now I need the skeleton hands to hold it. Where did those come from?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nosefuratyou

Got a Skull and Bones Ground Breaking Reaper today. A little chintzy but for 25 bucks I couldn't pas it up.


----------



## SepiaKeys

I think prices on the big stuff are on the uptick. I seem to recall that mummy statue (which I want badly for my Egyptian theme but $$$) was $99 last year, and it's $150 this year. I never did find that big hearse last year but this year it's $79 at both TJ Maxx and Marshalls. There was a really great drink dispenser on a skeleton bearer but again, $79. I bought so much from HG last year but walked out this time with nothing.


----------



## BlackSouledCrow

So sadly my HomeGoods did not have the fortune teller. I know I am an unknown around here but if anyone happens to come across her in stores I will gladly pay for her and shipping! I luckily called my store today before traveling to the next city over to go looking for her, I would have been so sad no seeing her in stores.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Who is looking for the spirit board/ouija board cheese board, the large one? I picked one up last night as I remembered someone was looking for it. I can send it to you for cost plus shipping.


----------



## Spookybella977

The hearse I saw was huge!!! I should have put it against something so you all could get a feel for the size


----------



## Hilda

A Little Odd said:


> It is a good deal for $7.99. And now I need the skeleton hands to hold it. Where did those come from?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


They've carried them for the past few years at Micheals. Only a few dollars.


----------



## jb1sb2

Kruella said:


> I bought this guy from Home Goods for my foyer. His eyes light up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 288273


Dang it! That groom keeps taunting me! Still have not found him! Ahh!


----------



## jb1sb2

WickedChick said:


> from boney bunch love on fb
> 
> there are more pics but these stood out to me
> 
> View attachment 287993
> 
> View attachment 287994
> View attachment 287995
> View attachment 287996


Ohhhh! I want that tombstone!


----------



## dbruner

I can't wait to go to home goods tomorrow nite!!! Thanks for all the pics, everyone.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Stochey, Bella and anyone in the Dallas area, have y'all by any chance seen any of the super large figures like the reapers or gargoyles? The bowl with the bat handles? Mysterious Manor bat candle holders? If so, please let me know where! Thanks!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsalz

> Stochey, Bella and anyone in the Dallas area, have y'all by any chance seen any of the super large figures like the reapers or gargoyles? The bowl with the bat handles? Mysterious Manor bat candle holders? If so, please let me know where! Thanks!!!


This morning I saw the bat bowl and the 5ft reaper holding a bowl at the Benbrook HG south of FW. Also had a Dorian bust.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

I picked up the ouija cheese board last night. I know people are looking for it. I can ship it to you for cost plus shipping. The cost at HomeGoods was $14.99 plus tax = $16.50. Not sure about shipping, guess it depends on your location. I am in Los Angeles. How do I attach pictures?


----------



## jb1sb2

Frankie had an unfortunate nose job during shipping apparently.


----------



## zo6marlene

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I picked up the ouija cheese board last night. I know people are looking for it. I can ship it to you for cost plus shipping. The cost at HomeGoods was $14.99 plus tax = $16.50. Not sure about shipping, guess it depends on your location. I am in Los Angeles. How do I attach pictures?


I finally found the ouija cheese board yesterday when I went into a TJMx on a whim, really didn't have the time to go in but the car automatically turned into the strip mall and I rushed in "just to take a quick look". There it was, propped up on the bottom shelve far away from any other Halloween item...I almost didn't see it.
It seems that they are putting Halloween items all through out the store and it now has become a treasure hunt! I found two tall Halloween glass candle holders displayed on a shelve with pet items....no, I don't think they were left there by a customer who changed their mind.
A side note to the cheese board...I was asking one of the gals at the check out counter if she had seen any of the cheese boards as I was into my second year looking for it. She said she had not seen it yet as she was also looking for it as the one she had last year had a crack in it and she had to throw it away. All I could invision was a really neat MOSAIC table/tray made out of the cracked pieces....I would have taken it gladly...still would. Too bad she couldn't think out of the box on this one.


----------



## Hallow Girl

zo6marlene said:


> I finally found the ouija cheese board yesterday when I went into a TJMx on a whim, really didn't have the time to go in but the car automatically turned into the strip mall and I rushed in "just to take a quick look". There it was, propped up on the bottom shelve far away from any other Halloween item...I almost didn't see it.
> It seems that they are putting Halloween items all through out the store and it now has become a treasure hunt! I found two tall Halloween glass candle holders displayed on a shelve with pet items....no, I don't think they were left there by a customer who changed their mind.
> A side note to the cheese board...I was asking one of the gals at the check out counter if she had seen any of the cheese boards as I was into my second year looking for it. She said she had not seen it yet as she was also looking for it as the one she had last year had a crack in it and she had to throw it away. All I could invision was a really neat MOSAIC table/tray made out of the cracked pieces....I would have taken it gladly...still would. Too bad she couldn't think out of the box on this one.


What size did you find? I believe the largest size costs $19.99.


----------



## Caroluna

I found the broom, I found the broom, I found the broooooooooooom! Actually, they had 2, so I bought 2. I just couldn't leave one all alone. Stopped by Marshalls yesterday on my way home and they were hanging on a clothing display rack. I walked right past them, did a double-take and grabbed both. I looked everywhere for one last year and struck out, so I am very happy. I'll probably use one as part of a vignette, and carry the second when I am outside on Halloween night (I always dress as a witch).


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

The board measures 13.25" X 10.5"


----------



## zo6marlene

10 x13 for $14.99.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Yes, 10x13 was $14.99 plus tax of $1.50.


----------



## Vsalz

Is there a bigger one?


----------



## Hallow Girl

Crappp!! I called a store and they have the little pumpkin girl. Only thing is Im sick and I feel like crap and don't have it in me to go get it.


----------



## Hallow Girl

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> The board measures 13.25" X 10.5"


sending you a pm


----------



## Mystic67

I found a fortune teller today at homegoods in Ohio. I really wanted one too! I will let you know if I see another one...it was 24.99 and the only one I have found so far.


----------



## Barbie K

Visited 2 stores in my area and they are still putting new items out.


----------



## Stochey

This is all from the HomeGoods in Richardson, TX.

A nice looking skull and the $29.99 silver headless horseman came home with me 

View attachment 292041
View attachment 292065

View attachment 292081
View attachment 292105

View attachment 292113
View attachment 292121

View attachment 292129


----------



## jb1sb2

A different large 3 stacked skull. I am so glad to see this cauldron back this year after seeing all of the happy ones this year. Don't care much for it in gold though! The reaper came home with me finally to join my collection. Still no luck on the skeleton groom, my bride is sooooo lonely! No luck on finding the dracula bust either.


----------



## Barbie K

Found the hat I wanted that someone else had posted. After going to 3 different Home Goods stores it was in a smaller Marshalls close to home. Same store where I found my cauldron last year.


----------



## dbruner

I went to homegoods tonight and two tj maxi's. Did not find the two gargoyles I saw on this thread or the large metal hearse I want so bad, but I did score 2 of the mugs that match the dishes I got 2 weeks ago. They have halloween mugs in the check out line with the other mugs, I'm going to go to another home goods tomorrow to look for mugs and the aforementioned gargoyles and hearse. I also got some cute orange hand towels and a fourth snow globe. I'm not usually into snow globes but they really have some awesome ones this year.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Stochey I sadly can't see your pictures :-( is anyone else having problems? 

Jb1sb2 ... I love those cauldrons. What are of the country are you in? Hope we get some here soon !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K

avgjoefriday said:


> Stochey I sadly can't see your pictures :-( is anyone else having problems?


I can't see them either


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I finally went to Homegoods tonight, my store always seems to be behind the rest of yours. They had a decent display, but it's at the back of the store at the moment and they're just starting to get the good stuff in! So, since it's close to work I will be going in everyday after they restock during the week! I picked up the cheese plate, I didn't realize it came in different sizes, mine was priced at $16.99, so did I get the medium one? I saw someone said the biggest was $19.99. I grabbed 2 skull plates to hang on the wall, but unfortunately they didn't have the plate with the skeleton with the mustache and the top hat and monocle, I NEED to find that plate! I also grabbed a new Christopher Radko skull to add to my collection.


----------



## jb1sb2

Barbie K said:


> Found the hat I wanted that someone else had posted. After going to 3 different Home Goods stores it was in a smaller Marshalls close to home. Same store where I found my cauldron last year.
> 
> View attachment 292305
> 
> 
> View attachment 292313


Ahh! There's my groom just taunting me still!


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> Stochey I sadly can't see your pictures :-( is anyone else having problems?
> 
> Jb1sb2 ... I love those cauldrons. What are of the country are you in? Hope we get some here soon !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't see those pictures either. I got two of the dark cauldrons last year, I put fake flames in them! They had a huge one last year that was just like them. I am in the Southeast.


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> Ahh! There's my groom just taunting me still!


I was surprised to see him at that particular store. It seems, even though they are not a Home Goods they get a few good items.
I would be happy to send him to you if he weren't so big and heavy. I hope you find him (fingers crossed).

Last year I was after a cauldron and eventually found it. You just have to keep checking. It's amazing how often they stock the shelf with new merchandise. I was just at this store 3 days ago and the groom was not there.


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks! Yes I don't believe any of the busts will travel well if they aren't in their original foam. I heard from another forum member that she saw him at the Christmas Tree Shop, but the closest one to me is two hours away! And trust me my car hates me for how many miles I am putting on her running to all the stores in my search! LOL! Was he at the Marshalls with your hat? What region are you in? If you don't mind me asking anyway.


----------



## LairMistress

Ring said:


> I'm curious what is in that box behind the cat, right behind that snow globe..looks interesting....did you by chance look at it? Thanks


I believe that there are two sets that are very similar. There are one or two in either set that vary, but for the most part, they're the same. This is my set:


----------



## Ring

Thanks for the picture! Very cool! I'm still hoping to find this years piece. No idea if they stock on the weekends..


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> Thanks! Yes I don't believe any of the busts will travel well if they aren't in their original foam. I heard from another forum member that she saw him at the Christmas Tree Shop, but the closest one to me is two hours away! And trust me my car hates me for how many miles I am putting on her running to all the stores in my search! LOL! Was he at the Marshalls with your hat? What region are you in? If you don't mind me asking anyway.


He was at Marshalls and I am in Miami, Florida. I have not seen him at any of the 3 Home Goods in this area. Lots of luck in your search.


----------



## frogkid11

LairMistress said:


> I believe that there are two sets that are very similar. There are one or two in either set that vary, but for the most part, they're the same. This is my set:
> View attachment 292401


If anyone finds either set of these vintage inspired blocks at your local store, would you be willing to purchase a set for me and ship them to Richmond, Va? I will gladly pay for them and the shipping. I appreciate your consideration.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

revengemaiden said:


> As usual, Home Goods has an excellent selection of larger -- albiet hard-to-store -- Halloween decor!
> 
> View attachment 287893


Anyone catch the price of those pumpkins?


----------



## The Joker

Seen these in a couple of previous pictures, but they're pretty cool in person. I had to get the one on the left. He's pretty bad @$$!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Jb1sb2....I'm thinking we are in the same city...couple of your pics looked EXACTLY how I remember items set up in a couple of stores here...I'm in Charlotte...if you are here also...anything in particular you are looking for??? I'd be happy to keep an eye out on my rounds also!


----------



## jb1sb2

Hallow's Eve said:


> Jb1sb2....I'm thinking we are in the same city...couple of your pics looked EXACTLY how I remember items set up in a couple of stores here...I'm in Charlotte...if you are here also...anything in particular you are looking for??? I'd be happy to keep an eye out on my rounds also!


Well hello neighbor! That is so nice of you! Thank you! I will do the same for you. These are my top three items I want. The groom is the one I want in the multiple item picture. Also, if you come across the vintage looking blocks that spell halloween I am looking for those for another member that messaged me. Thanks again!


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Still looking for Deadgar!!! Happy to look for you!


----------



## Hallow-art

frogkid11 said:


> If anyone finds either set of these vintage inspired blocks at your local store, would you be willing to purchase a set for me and ship them to Richmond, Va? I will gladly pay for them and the shipping. I appreciate your consideration.


I've seen people list these on ebay a few times, maybe check there. That's where I bought mine since I never had luck finding them in stores closer to me


----------



## jb1sb2

Hallow's Eve said:


> Still looking for Deadgar!!! Happy to look for you!


If I see him, he is yours! I only saw one of him locally last year.


----------



## Stochey

Sorry about that! Lets try again! Here are the pics from the Richardson, TX store!


----------



## Dreadful

Stochey said:


> Sorry about that! Lets try again! Here are the pics from the Richardson, TX store!
> View attachment 292801


I spy the mini spirit board cheese plate on the bottom!


----------



## jb1sb2

Stochey said:


> Sorry about that! Lets try again! Here are the pics from the Richardson, TX store!
> View attachment 292777
> 
> View attachment 292785
> 
> View attachment 292793
> 
> View attachment 292801
> 
> View attachment 292809
> 
> View attachment 292817
> 
> View attachment 292825


Ahhhh! There's the masquerade bust I want! And many others are looking for that Dorian from last year! Two of them sitting right there!


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Well hello neighbor! That is so nice of you! Thank you! I will do the same for you. These are my top three items I want. The groom is the one I want in the multiple item picture. Also, if you come across the vintage looking blocks that spell halloween I am looking for those for another member that messaged me. Thanks again!


i can pick up the bride shes been hanging around one of our raleigh stores for a week or so...would have to ship her...im sending my husband to go look right now for me so see what they have put out. if you all see dracula, grab him for me, we have had only two busts here so far, the day of the dead and the venetican bride that i have seen...........im looking for the bad candle sticks too in both sizes two of each...not seen a one o them yet...........our stores have the shelves ready but not stocked out yet.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hallow-art said:


> I've seen people list these on ebay a few times, maybe check there. That's where I bought mine since I never had luck finding them in stores closer to me


they are on and vintage store now, i'll see if i can remember it...ricag i think posted a link to the store.........google vintage christmas and halloween decor and look, theres a incredible xmas store carrying wowie halloween vintage folk art collections.


----------



## screamqueen2012

well small steps, found four of the small oujia board plates, they were 3.99 ea....did not see the larger...ok so we got something...haha....but i did find the big gargoyle, and its going right at the top of my front steps, scare of the pamphlet holders right out of here, last time they threw their stuff up the stairs...lol the new sand timer in the black stand is very cool...picked that up too.............one store had the life size dragon, O...M.....G.....i wanted it so bad, 400.......my husband goes wont fit in the car keep going....go on walk..........id got it in...haha, tied it to the roof and flew it home, id bet someone would have had a wreck looking....oh rats


----------



## Neuf350Z

Stochey said:


> Sorry about that! Lets try again! Here are the pics from the Richardson, TX store!
> View attachment 292777
> 
> View attachment 292785
> 
> View attachment 292793
> 
> View attachment 292801
> 
> View attachment 292809
> 
> View attachment 292817
> 
> View attachment 292825


Wish my store had those plates! I'd also love to find the Ouija Board cheese plates. My HG only had small pumpkin plates.


----------



## dbruner

I went to a different Homegoods today, plus marshalls and tj maxi and scored! Finally found the hearse I've been wanting since I first saw it on here plus a gargoyle. Unfortunately there should be 6 of the tall mugs, but I dropped one as I was unwrapping it. Now if I can just find four more soup bowls...


----------



## dbruner

I see from Stochey's pics that there are salad plates that go with my dinner plates! Something else to hunt for at Homegoods. Thanks everyone for all the great pics. I am going back tomorrow and will look for those vintage blocks.


----------



## A Little Odd

dbruner said:


> I went to a different Homegoods today, plus marshalls and tj maxi and scored! Finally found the hearse I've been wanting since I first saw it on here plus a gargoyle. Unfortunately there should be 6 of the tall mugs, but I dropped one as I was unwrapping it. Now if I can just find four more soup bowls...
> View attachment 293017


I keep the big and small Gargoyles I got last year out all year round. They are very nice quality. My husband isn't too crazy about the big one living in our bedroom

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> i can pick up the bride shes been hanging around one of our raleigh stores for a week or so...would have to ship her...im sending my husband to go look right now for me so see what they have put out. if you all see dracula, grab him for me, we have had only two busts here so far, the day of the dead and the venetican bride that i have seen...........im looking for the bad candle sticks too in both sizes two of each...not seen a one o them yet...........our stores have the shelves ready but not stocked out yet.


Thanks, but I don't need the bride. She showed up at every store here. I need her groom! Haven't seen the first one at 6 stores!


----------



## Neuf350Z

dbruner said:


> I went to a different Homegoods today, plus marshalls and tj maxi and scored! Finally found the hearse I've been wanting since I first saw it on here plus a gargoyle. Unfortunately there should be 6 of the tall mugs, but I dropped one as I was unwrapping it. Now if I can just find four more soup bowls...
> View attachment 293017


At which store did you get the set of plates? I'd love to find those!


----------



## Stochey

I've bought the large headless horseman, a skull and the Count and Countess Dracula double bust this weekend ... not allowing myself in HomeGoods again until the middle of September.


----------



## dbruner

Rockstar Graphics, the plates are from Homegoods, I think $15 or $16 for a set of 4.


----------



## A Little Odd

I know this is a different store than the thread, but Tuesday Morning had these stemless wine glasses that match the black and gold spider plates


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Thanks, but I don't need the bride. She showed up at every store here. I need her groom! Haven't seen the first one at 6 stores!


i'll keep an eye out for her mate.....ive seen only three busts here in three stores so far, and empty shelves they have ready...i still think our main shipment is due to come in.......i want the drac.............anyone???


----------



## Ring

jb1sb2 said:


> Thanks, but I don't need the bride. She showed up at every store here. I need her groom! Haven't seen the first one at 6 stores!


I saw the Groom last week, it was gone the next day. I brought this up a few pages back, but I wonder if each store just gets one Bust(of each character.) After seeing the bride I have not seen any other busts, aside from the Day of the Dead couple. Good luck, hopefully you can find one.


----------



## Kenneth

Hey guys! I'm in Greensboro so if any of you in the Raleigh or Charlotte area so if any of you see the black headless horseman snow globe with the light up pumpkin, i'd pay to have it shipped! And I actually found my bride and groom bust here....the bride was at HomeGoods and my groom was at the Marshalls next door. But i'll keep a look out in my store for things you're wanting as well!


----------



## BlackSouledCrow

Mystic67 said:


> I found a fortune teller today at homegoods in Ohio. I really wanted one too! I will let you know if I see another one...it was 24.99 and the only one I have found so far.


OMG You are so lucky! I only wanted her this year out of all I have seen and my store didn't have one


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Man, I'm having trouble with these attachments. I have a million pics from 3 different Tj maxx, a home goods and a marshalls, now they're all mixed up.


----------



## Hallow's Eve

Kenneth, I'll keep a lookout...still looking for Deadgar here!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Tj maxx or Marshalls? Sorry, I only see these stores once a year


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Tj maxx, I think




































Homegoods


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Homegoods part 2 (sorry for repeats and flooding the thread. I tried my best and ended up with a ton of pics mixed up)


----------



## jb1sb2

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Homegoods part 2 (sorry for repeats and flooding the thread. I tried my best and ended up with a ton of pics mixed up)
> View attachment 294217
> 
> View attachment 294225
> 
> View attachment 294233
> 
> View attachment 294241
> 
> View attachment 294249
> 
> View attachment 294257
> 
> View attachment 294273
> 
> View attachment 294281
> 
> View attachment 294265
> 
> View attachment 294289
> 
> View attachment 294297
> 
> View attachment 294305
> 
> View attachment 294313
> 
> View attachment 294321
> 
> View attachment 294329
> 
> View attachment 294337
> 
> View attachment 294345
> 
> View attachment 294353


May I ask what part of the country you are in?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

jb1sb2 said:


> May I ask what part of the country you are in?


This is around Kenner or Metairie, LA . I'm about an hour or so away from all the good stores, so I'm not positive where I ended up on gps. Actually let me find some receipts for you duh. Okay this was was on Veterans Memorial blvd, in Metairie


----------



## jb1sb2

Ring said:


> I saw the Groom last week, it was gone the next day. I brought this up a few pages back, but I wonder if each store just gets one Bust(of each character.) After seeing the bride I have not seen any other busts, aside from the Day of the Dead couple. Good luck, hopefully you can find one.


Thanks! Last year I only saw one deadgar, one Dorian, one Frankenstein and one dracula couple and those were spread out over 5 stores! 
On a side note: I am extremely disappointed and bothered by how I see the Frankenstein bust from last year that cost 34.99 on ebay for between 99 and 150! I can't stand how people prey on those who can't find items in their stores.


----------



## jb1sb2

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> This is around Kenner or Metairie, LA . I'm about an hour or so away from all the good stores, so I'm not positive where I ended up on gps. Actually let me find some receipts for you duh. Okay this was was on Veterans Memorial blvd, in Metairie


That's the second groom I saw on here from that area.  And I was just in that same store a month ago before halloween came out! I was on vacation down there. My bedroom curtains are from that store, they flew back with me. LOL! That groom would have flown back with me if he was there when I was too!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

jb1sb2 said:


> That's the second groom I saw on here from that area.  And I was just in that same store a month ago before halloween came out! I was on vacation down there. My bedroom curtains are from that store, they flew back with me. LOL! That groom would have flown back with me if he was there when I was too!


Ah man, that's a shame. I hope you find him. That store seemed to be pretty full of good stuff, I wish it was more local


----------



## A Little Odd

Patch_of_pumpkins.....I think you are going to give a few people heart attacks showing a picture of the bride and groom busts together in one store.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoefriday

Thanks so much patch!!! I am jealous one store has just about every item we have all been craving. 

One question .... Was that an oversized grandfather type clock behind the fall reaper with lantern? Hmm oh what I could do with that in my house !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

avgjoefriday said:


> Thanks so much patch!!! I am jealous one store has just about every item we have all been craving.
> 
> One question .... Was that an oversized grandfather type clock behind the fall reaper with lantern? Hmm oh what I could do with that in my house !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep seems to be, here's a slightly better angle if you haven't seen this pic yet


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

A Little Odd said:


> Patch_of_pumpkins.....I think you are going to give a few people heart attacks showing a picture of the bride and groom busts together in one store.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I had no idea I was in a store full of rare treasures. I hope everyone finds what they are looking for, Ironically I didn't lol


----------



## jb1sb2

That's right 8 of the poker machines, 8! And not one bust! Grrr!


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up these two yesterday at HG. I saw this cabinet I hadn't seen before also.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up these two yesterday at HG. I saw this cabinet I hadn't seen before also.


omg i want that witches cabinet...if you go back and would ship....id love it....in nc.

i saw a cider cabinet yesterday, its cute but the witches is cuter, i will bet you in home has them next year in stock its made alot like the dr who stuff

im surprised the stock is mainly witch cat related this year, they dont have any pictures or the mercury glass....really cut back on the globes and water globes. we never get many busts, when the hag was out, i was stalking the stores daily to get her. our stores have three aisles ready for stock but its not come in yet, its still sparse to empty and they sell it almost immediately, big demand here.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Kenneth said:


> Hey guys! I'm in Greensboro so if any of you in the Raleigh or Charlotte area so if any of you see the black headless horseman snow globe with the light up pumpkin, i'd pay to have it shipped! And I actually found my bride and groom bust here....the bride was at HomeGoods and my groom was at the Marshalls next door. But i'll keep a look out in my store for things you're wanting as well!


i'll look for you here in raleigh, my kids are back and forth all the time from greensboro, my daughters there at uncg, i can get it to you np....keep an eye out for dracula, witches cabinet and those bat candlesticks for me...anything else you want me to keep an eye out........


----------



## zo6marlene

I want to take the time to thank all that have posted pics and to those that have added info to what the stores are offering this year. It has made "going on the hunt" fun. It is easy to get discouraged that you may have missed an oportunity passing something by and then go back to get as you know you passed up a good deal and you know just where you're going to put it...then you no longer can find it.  this site gives you hope that your item will reappear at another store. I do look forward to seeing what everyone is getting and an idea of what is out there. On the down side I think you guys have also helped make me a little poorer....but I guess in a good way. . Like I need to eat three meals a day, ha!


----------



## kristinms8

Was out and about yesterday. Saw a few Spirit Board Cheese Trays at the Marshalls in Milpitas, CA at the Great Mall. Home Goods In Cupertino has some cool stuff:









































































Then went to Home Goods on Almaden Expressway in San Jose, CA again and saw a few more items:






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punkineater

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Homegoods part 2 (sorry for repeats and flooding the thread. I tried my best and ended up with a ton of pics mixed up)
> View attachment 294217
> 
> View attachment 294225
> 
> View attachment 294233
> 
> View attachment 294241
> 
> View attachment 294249
> 
> View attachment 294257
> 
> View attachment 294273
> 
> View attachment 294281
> 
> View attachment 294265
> 
> View attachment 294289
> 
> View attachment 294297
> 
> View attachment 294305
> 
> View attachment 294313
> 
> View attachment 294321
> 
> View attachment 294329
> 
> View attachment 294337
> 
> View attachment 294345
> 
> View attachment 294353


GAAHHHHHH! GASP! MOAN! On the floor whimpering.........POP, your store takes the Grand Marshall Prize I hope you bought EVERYTHING!


----------



## screamqueen2012

yeah yahoo....found the witches cabinet....almost walked right by it then stopped and went....waaaaaaaaittttt a minute, omg...lookie........still not a bust in sight, narrie a one. i bought the wooden haunted house to put on my mantel...............if you have a LOWES FOODS, go look outside the entrance, they have black cats with skeleton bones painted on them and holding a pumpkin hanging out of their mouths a dog version also...the bones glow like crazy great in the dark, i bought two of them for the mantel they are at least 18 inches maybe 20 inches high....cute......my husband actually brought them home and flipped out cooming through the house when they lit up.......


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh and got something else to share, .............if anyones wanting to make the mercury glass witches bottles thats not out this year....homegoods has had lots of them in the past.....kirklands has a nice set of six different bottles with great stoppers for 26.00, im going back to buy a set and label them myself for my collection....check them out, thats four dollars a bottle........all different, great potential to do something with.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

punkineater said:


> GAAHHHHHH! GASP! MOAN! On the floor whimpering.........POP, your store takes the Grand Marshall Prize I hope you bought EVERYTHING!


I bought a few things, none of those were my holy grails though. Hopefully this helps someone in the area find something they're looking for


----------



## avgjoefriday

Scream queen... What is this witches cabinet you mention! Please share a pic!! Thanks

Edit: went back through the posts. Do you mean this one posted by JB?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurieStrode

My haul from Home Goods and TJ's today! Home Goods actually had several busts - I hadn't seen any prior to today. They had Frankenstein, Frankie and his bride, Dorian, and the day of the dead pair. I also saw a bride bust at TJ's. Finally found a cheese board (at TJ's) - they had the small and medium sizes.


----------



## dbruner

Went back to Homegoods today to try to replace the mug I broke yesterday, no mugs but came back with these two rustic beauties that will have to stay out all year. Also, they had cleared more shelves for more Halloween stuff!


----------



## MonsterGuts

I popped into Homegoods this morning and scored this. It's really nice quality. I think I am going to use it as a pedestal instead of a cake plate. 









$29.99

- Kat


----------



## avgjoefriday

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> This is around Kenner or Metairie, LA . I'm about an hour or so away from all the good stores, so I'm not positive where I ended up on gps. Actually let me find some receipts for you duh. Okay this was was on Veterans Memorial blvd, in Metairie


Omg. I was there a few weeks ago and they had not nearly that much at Homegoods. I am heading back down there on the 17th. I really want the clock and the reaper. Sigh. Maybe I will send my sister to snag them! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyfulCrow

Man, all I want from these chains this year is that Something Wicked This Way Comes mug, and I can't find it ANYWHERE. It's driving me up the wall.


----------



## Hotchilipepper

Already have huge amount of Halloween stuff collected over last few years. Hubby said I can't get anymore stuff til I donated some we don't ever use since our attic is full. He still broke down and let me get brand new set of china, bust, hearse and other decorative items yesterday. I have a weak spot for anything Halloween entertaining/partyware.


----------



## jb1sb2

Hotchilipepper said:


> Already have huge amount of Halloween stuff collected over last few years. Hubby said I can't get anymore stuff til I donated some we don't ever used since our attic is full. He still broke down and let me get brand new set of china, bust, hearse and other decorative items yesterday. I have a weak spot for anything Halloween entertaining/partyware.
> View attachment 295137
> View attachment 295145


And there is Dracula still calling my name! Hopefully I find you soon!


----------



## Jottle

Anyone come across the light up headless horseman snow globes this year?


----------



## jb1sb2

Jottle said:


> Anyone come across the light up headless horseman snow globes this year?


I noticed one in someone else's pictures somewhere in this thread.


----------



## dustin2dust

Hotchilipepper said:


> Already have huge amount of Halloween stuff collected over last few years. Hubby said I can't get anymore stuff til I donated some we don't ever used since our attic is full. He still broke down and let me get brand new set of china, bust, hearse and other decorative items yesterday. I have a weak spot for anything Halloween entertaining/partyware.


LOL, you and me both! I need to have parties more often to justify my obsession/collection.


----------



## kristinms8

Jottle said:


> Anyone come across the light up headless horseman snow globes this year?


Yes I believe I saw one or two in the San Jose, CA Home Goods store on Almaden Expressway store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revengemaiden

Stochey said:


> Sorry about that! Lets try again! Here are the pics from the Richardson, TX store!


Hey, I looked closely at your excellent photos and saw this at the bottom of the last photo:









I believe that is the Headless Horseman snowglobe. Someone on this thread is desperately looking for this item!

I tried to search, but could not find out who. Does anyone remember who the HF member is that is looking for the Headless Horseman snowglobe from Home Goods? That person may be interesting in this original post and may try to contact this member.

Anyone?


----------



## kristinms8

revengemaiden said:


> Hey, I looked closely at your excellent photos and saw this at the bottom of the last photo:
> 
> View attachment 295281
> 
> 
> I believe that is the Headless Horseman snowglobe. Someone on this thread is desperately looking for this item!
> 
> I tried to search, but could not find out who. Does anyone remember who the HF member is that is looking for the Headless Horseman snowglobe from Home Goods? That person may be interesting in this original post and may try to contact this member.
> 
> Anyone?


I believe it was Jottle looking for it. I saw the black version of the snowglobe, but that silver version is cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LairMistress

zo6marlene said:


> I want to take the time to thank all that have posted pics and to those that have added info to what the stores are offering this year. It has made "going on the hunt" fun. On the down side I think you guys have also helped make me a little poorer....but I guess in a good way. . Like I need to eat three meals a day, ha!


I know, right? Good thing that Dollar Tree sells peanut butter and bread, along with a lot of cool Halloween stuff this year.


----------



## LairMistress

Oh man, now I need that cute black cat mug, and the greenish witch silhouette kitchen towel. I bet that our store is OOS before I can get there Friday, too!


----------



## revengemaiden

Thanks, kristinms8! You are correct -- Jottle is looking for this. I dropped an IM. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sumrtym

There's two hh snowglobes. The black with wire tree has a light up jack, and the silver version is just a copy of the statue.


----------



## revengemaiden

That's why I love this forum -- you guys know everything!

When I make my second visits to Home Goods, Marshall's & TJ Maxx, I will look for the black Headless Horseman snowglobe and the Ouija Cheese Cutting Board.

On another note, I DID find the metal hearse from last year that I went to FIVE stores, but never found. Found it this year at Marshall's. Woohoo!

However, there seems to be ANOTHER hearse at Home Goods this year and it really looks like the Haunted Mansion hearse. MUST FIND!!!









Has anyone else seen that new hearse??? I must have one!


----------



## Vsalz

Anyone see a price on the mr/ms bones tombstone?


----------



## kristinms8

Vsalz said:


> Anyone see a price on the mr/ms bones tombstone?


I believe it was $59.99


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannasgach

Has anyone seen the bat bar utensil set from last year?


----------



## screamqueen2012

revengemaiden said:


> Hey, I looked closely at your excellent photos and saw this at the bottom of the last photo:
> 
> View attachment 295281
> 
> 
> I believe that is the Headless Horseman snowglobe. Someone on this thread is desperately looking for this item!
> 
> I tried to search, but could not find out who. Does anyone remember who the HF member is that is looking for the Headless Horseman snowglobe from Home Goods? That person may be interesting in this original post and may try to contact this member.
> 
> Anyone?


theres two headless horseman globes this one is like the statue, the other is a rider holding up a pumpkin that lights up........just so folks know....we had these out first here.


----------



## screamqueen2012

got a question or two last nite....past two years or so, members have been picking up and shipping things for other members who cant find them, if new folks want to know that, you paypal cost and what ive done is take it well packed to my ups store and let the buyer call them and pay by phone to ship to themselves....to my knowledge all worked out fine.......i pack well too....lol.............id be happy to keep an eye out for things, my areas harder to find things in, we dont get the stock like west coast...........i would suggest you try to work with someone closer to you for bigger heavier things, shipping would be less than cross country.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Somthing is wrong with the site not letting me upload photos

im at marshalls right now they have a dead






gar


----------



## Hallow Girl




----------



## screamqueen2012

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 295962
> View attachment 295970


seriously grab him for me... come home drac, my boy, put him in a coffin box with some dirt and fly him home to me....LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 295962
> View attachment 295970


What part of the country are you in? I have the pair, but I am looking for that Dracula bust!


----------



## Hallow Girl

jb1sb2 said:


> What part of the country are you in? I have the pair, but I am looking for that Dracula bust!


East coast

guys there is also the headless horseman globe


----------



## Hallow Girl

.............


----------



## jb1sb2

WickedChick said:


> East coast
> 
> guys there is also the headless horseman globe


Ahh! I'm over here too outside of Charlotte!


----------



## Jottle

WickedChick said:


> View attachment 296018
> .............


Awesome! That's the one I'm looking for. These have a bit of an issue where the JOL has bad detailing and the mouth/nose bleed into each other or the light shines through in different parts of the JOL. Did you happen to buy this one and test it out?


----------



## Jottle

screamqueen2012 said:


> i'll look for you here in raleigh, my kids are back and forth all the time from greensboro, my daughters there at uncg, i can get it to you np....keep an eye out for dracula, witches cabinet and those bat candlesticks for me...anything else you want me to keep an eye out........


Any luck on this? See my post above. I'm also looking for the light up version, but hoping to get one that doesn't have the JOL defects mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## lavondesigns

The north side of Chicago (ie. N Elston + Clybourn) is NOT in for Halloween this year (suckas!) I did manage to find these few piece in the smallest of Halloween sections!


----------



## Neuf350Z

Ran out during lunch today and managed to find a few more treasures









I was hoping to find the Bon Appetit plate set at HG but no such luck, so instead I just bought a few random plates. I'm going to use the little skull plate as a spoon rest.  Got the Witches Coven at TJ's Boutique (that's been a running joke in our family for years). It's funny that you have to stand there for a while to really make sure you see everything because it's all stacked up or things are hidden behind other things. There was only one of these signs and I didn't see it until I did one more final look before leaving.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found these great serving bowls at Home Goods for $12.99 each.


















And a smaller bowl at Marshalls, $3.99.


----------



## schatze

I found one black HH globe in New Orleans HG. It seems to have gotten much more after I gave up on it. Like a few days later-ha. I still got most of the stuff I wanted across the lake from here in Mandeville and had a friend in Illinois find more for me. Also I saw silver HH in globes but they did not have the same appeal.


----------



## schatze

Is that dish with webs on the rim and a white center a charger? Can you give me any info on maker/price? Thanks. 


Hotchilipepper said:


> Already have huge amount of Halloween stuff collected over last few years. Hubby said I can't get anymore stuff til I donated some we don't ever use since our attic is full. He still broke down and let me get brand new set of china, bust, hearse and other decorative items yesterday. I have a weak spot for anything Halloween entertaining/partyware.
> View attachment 295137
> View attachment 295145


----------



## schatze

Love the gold pumpkin and skellie dishes. Looks like a wave of gold and white is coming.



kristinms8 said:


> Was out and about yesterday. Saw a few Spirit Board Cheese Trays at the Marshalls in Milpitas, CA at the Great Mall. Home Goods In Cupertino has some cool stuff:


----------



## schatze

It's so funny to recognize stores I've been in recently. This is Marshalls in Elmwood because I spy 2 cheeseboards under towels and I bought one of them!



patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Tj maxx or Marshalls? Sorry, I only see these stores once a year
> View attachment 294057
> 
> View attachment 294065
> 
> View attachment 294073
> 
> View attachment 294081
> 
> View attachment 294089
> 
> View attachment 294097
> 
> View attachment 294105
> 
> View attachment 294113





jb1sb2 said:


> May I ask what part of the country you are in?


----------



## schatze

Glad to see this, I thought mine might be defective since the horseman was either behind the trees, or his pumpkin head was on backwards.



WickedChick said:


> View attachment 296018
> .............


----------



## Hallow Girl

I am sooo happy....I finally found my board!!


----------



## Hallow Girl

clarification for my posts with the busts, i
I found them in a combo store marshalls and homegoods and all hallween items were on the homegoods side but they did not have anything on the marshalls side.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have no idea why they are coming out sideways and upside down


----------



## SepiaKeys

Busts were a bust, none to be found in my store, but there was this...















He was very impressive. If I had $400 laying around...


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have a few more pics but they are all upside down, don't see an option to rotate them, anyone know how to?


----------



## pumpkinking30

All of these photos of busts are making me soooo jealous. So far in FL I have only found the large bride and the small day of the dead groom. I keep hoping they'll get more in than that.


----------



## A Little Odd

WickedChick said:


> I have a few more pics but they are all upside down, don't see an option to rotate them, anyone know how to?


Edit them first. Just crop a bit off. That seems to work for me

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd

I am so glad snow globes are not really my thing. There seem to be a million different ones. I'd go broke.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver Spike

WickedChick said:


> I have a few more pics but they are all upside down, don't see an option to rotate them, anyone know how to?


Hi there, I've run these through Photoshop for you.


----------



## Malicious

Guilty of going to the store for ONE particular thing and coming home with something else!! It was the eyes that got me! found this at marshalls its about 3ft tall probably fill his head with candy


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Went out to Home Goods today looking for a few things but didn't feel I got that lucky. This Home Goods had a decent display of goodies but NO dishware/entertaining section!  I could not find a single Halloween mug in the whole store! They had a few cupcake decorating kits in the food section, and a very small section of dish towels but no plates, no cookie jars, no mugs, no cake stands, nothing like that. I thought it was kind of weird! An employee passed by me & spoke with my kiddos and my DS2 put his hands up like he was shrugging & said "why no more Halloween?" to which I clarified that we saw the decoration section but wanted to find some mugs, etc. LOL! The lady said more is arriving all the time. 

Anyway, only saw one single bust - the lovely masquerade lady. They had one of the Frankie & Bride couples too. Got to see some of the tall Reaper pieces in person - they are so great! Also saw the most massive tombstone I've ever seen - HUGE. Sorry I don't have a pic. I did get to see the very tall 3-tier serving piece & wish I could have bought that. I also loved the large "trophy cup" looking item - it's silver and has a saying about witches & warlocks engraved on it - great piece also!

I wanted to find the big mouth cat head treat bowl - http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...e-goods-marshalls-2016-halloween-hall-tjm.jpg

No luck though, boo hoo!

I did pick up a set of kitchen towels $6.99 that I actually think I'll put in my powder room for the season, and this vintage-look cat piece. She's sweet - about 15in tall & $12.99.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Hi Everyone,
For those who are looking for it....I got the large ouija board cheese board. It measures 13 X 10 and comes with the spreader. It was $14.99 plus tax. I checked at the PO and to mail in a flat rate box, which includes insurance, costs $14.00. So, grand total, $15 & Tax of $1.50 plus shipping of $14 = $30.50. If no takers, I will return it as I promised my husband I wouldn't buy anymore serving pieces for Halloween.


----------



## Vsalz

Picked these up yesterday. Jury is still out on whether I will "grey" her up like the other busts.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

If anyone in Northern California is looking for a HH snowglobe (the black one), I saw 4 of them at the Folsom Home Goods this past weekend.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Tarker Midnight said:


> If anyone in Northern California is looking for a HH snowglobe (the black one), I saw 4 of them at the Folsom Home Goods this past weekend.


I have never gone to that one, did you see any of the witch busts or the Radko( I think?) boxed ornaments?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Vsalz, I don't think I would grey up the witch. When I first saw her , the color is what made me take notice. I initially thought " but she doesn't match the others" but I really like the pop of orange. Not as crazy about the flesh colored face but I'm not sure what other option there is. I don't know....I like her but would be really interested to see her if you decide to change her. be sure and post pics.

I'm really curious what these "drink machines" do or are ??? I saw the witches brew and our pumpkin latte, what exactly is it?


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Actually the Folsom store didn't have too much out yet. I didn't see any busts. And I know which boxed ornaments your referring to because I was looking for those too...but didn't see any. There were plenty of the boxed ornaments last year, but I just bought a Halloween tree this year so last year I passed them over. Last year Folsom had a ton of stuff so I'm heading back over this weekend and hopefully it will be better stocked. I also plan on hitting the Granite Bay store soon.


----------



## RCIAG

Vsalz said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Jury is still out on whether I will "grey" her up like the other busts.
> View attachment 296650


I mean this in a good way, she looks like Fred Astaire in witch drag!  I might have to be on the lookout for that one too!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Tarker Midnight said:


> Actually the Folsom store didn't have too much out yet. I didn't see any busts. And I know which boxed ornaments your referring to because I was looking for those too...but didn't see any. There were plenty of the boxed ornaments last year, but I just bought a Halloween tree this year so last year I passed them over. Last year Folsom had a ton of stuff so I'm heading back over this weekend and hopefully it will be better stocked. I also plan on hitting the Granite Bay store soon.


I have been stalking the Granite Bay store, got some things I had been looking for, there was a ton of stuff out stacked very precariously, actually heard a few crashes while employees were stocking shelves...I didn't have the heart to look 
I thought about hitting Folsom the weekend as well.....after I get paid LOL


----------



## Nox Eterna

YIKES! 
Now that you mention it she does...
I actually laughed out loud when I looked at her again!
That said, I do want her


RCIAG said:


> I mean this in a good way, she looks like Fred Astaire in witch drag!  I might have to be on the lookout for that one too!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Oh my gosh RCIAG ! she really does. that is hilarious. I still like her though.


----------



## Vsalz

Part of why I ended up buying her despite the flesh paint was my 10-year old said "she's the only one that's alive." Leave to a kid to state something so obvious I missed it. 

(But I'm still on the fence). It bugs me she doesn't match. Just like I can only buy the snow globes on the black pedestal base (I have the hh, frankie, deadgar, and books with raven). If I got a different shape it would totally annoy me. Too bad there were hardly any with that base this year.


----------



## Vsalz

On the drink machine, you open the door and it has 3 shelves inside. Perfect for Halloween mugs. In the picture you can see my family dollar pumpkin mug behind the window.


----------



## jb1sb2

Vsalz said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Jury is still out on whether I will "grey" her up like the other busts.
> View attachment 296650
> 
> View attachment 296658


I picked up those same plaques today. They fit my Haunted hotel theme.


----------



## jb1sb2

Alas still no busts here! But I did pick up a pair of these larger crowned skull candle holders. Finally came across a new large tombstone, so I grabbed it also. The candles on the skulls light up and randomly flicker pretty realistically.


----------



## jb1sb2

Found something else for you happy cat lovers! It comes in black and in orange!


----------



## screamqueen2012

your stores in sc/charlotte are stocking better than here.............we have five hg's here you'd think...........right?


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Went out to Home Goods today looking for a few things but didn't feel I got that lucky. This Home Goods had a decent display of goodies but NO dishware/entertaining section!  I could not find a single Halloween mug in the whole store! They had a few cupcake decorating kits in the food section, and a very small section of dish towels but no plates, no cookie jars, no mugs, no cake stands, nothing like that. I thought it was kind of weird! An employee passed by me & spoke with my kiddos and my DS2 put his hands up like he was shrugging & said "why no more Halloween?" to which I clarified that we saw the decoration section but wanted to find some mugs, etc. LOL! The lady said more is arriving all the time.
> 
> Anyway, only saw one single bust - the lovely masquerade lady. They had one of the Frankie & Bride couples too. Got to see some of the tall Reaper pieces in person - they are so great! Also saw the most massive tombstone I've ever seen - HUGE. Sorry I don't have a pic. I did get to see the very tall 3-tier serving piece & wish I could have bought that. I also loved the large "trophy cup" looking item - it's silver and has a saying about witches & warlocks engraved on it - great piece also!
> 
> I wanted to find the big mouth cat head treat bowl - http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...e-goods-marshalls-2016-halloween-hall-tjm.jpg
> 
> No luck though, boo hoo!
> 
> I did pick up a set of kitchen towels $6.99 that I actually think I'll put in my powder room for the season, and this vintage-look cat piece. She's sweet - about 15in tall & $12.99.
> 
> View attachment 296634


Did you happen to notice how much the Masquerade lady was? I am looking for her.


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Did you happen to notice how much the Masquerade lady was? I am looking for her.


shes still sitting in one of our stores here if you want her.......pm if so, i can pick her up if shes there on the next trip....i can only hope the vampires arent snatched up if we ever get them in..still nothing.


----------



## jb1sb2

I had a dissapointing conversation with a local manager at Homegoods regarding halloween this morning. He told me that the peak of Halloween stuff has passed. He is only expecting smaller additions at this point. My heart sank, but I kind of suspected that. Others have said our area has been stocked nicely and I agree on smaller stuff. But we have not seen the big items I am use to seeing here. And busts are especially few. I implore everyone ro grab anything you want and don't wait any longer.


----------



## jb1sb2

If anyone sees these three busts, please consider grabbing them for those of us desperately searching for them. I will definitely pay for them and shipping for myself. I am already doing this for others and will continue to do the same for hard to find items. 
Thank you!


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> yeah yahoo....found the witches cabinet....almost walked right by it then stopped and went....waaaaaaaaittttt a minute, omg...lookie........still not a bust in sight, narrie a one. i bought the wooden haunted house to put on my mantel...............if you have a LOWES FOODS, go look outside the entrance, they have black cats with skeleton bones painted on them and holding a pumpkin hanging out of their mouths a dog version also...the bones glow like crazy great in the dark, i bought two of them for the mantel they are at least 18 inches maybe 20 inches high....cute......my husband actually brought them home and flipped out cooming through the house when they lit up.......


Glad you found the cabinet, the one I pictured was gone when I looked there last night! Just now catching back up with everyone that asked for things over the weekend.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I am sorry but I did not see the price on the Masquerade Lady. She was on a top shelf in a corner & I had my two kiddos in a cart along with me. I'm forever worried they will bump stuff off the shelves due to the tight aisles, so I rarely check a price tag or pick an item up unless I am likely to buy it. As you already know, she is very nice looking though! I hope you can get your hands on her!


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> If anyone sees these three busts, please consider grabbing them for those of us desperately searching for them. I will definitely pay for them and shipping for myself. I am already doing this for others and will continue to do the same for hard to find items.
> Thank you!


oh good lord you are kidding on our stock peaking....we havent hit the pace yet.......good lord.......maybe they are wrong........should we start another thread for those looking and those who are willing to ship......its worked in the past years...aggh.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Vsalz said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Jury is still out on whether I will "grey" her up like the other busts.
> View attachment 296650
> 
> View attachment 296658


Actually Vsalz, If I found one, I figure she would be a good candidate for an antique bronze paint job. I know this would be out of character from the others, but I just keep seeing her as one of the statues somewhere on Hogwarts' campus with that nice aged bronze patina. Its all academic, of course, because none of the Home Goods in my area have had any of the busts except for the bride and the day of the dead guy.


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh good lord you are kidding on our stock peaking....we havent hit the pace yet.......good lord.......maybe they are wrong........should we start another thread for those looking and those who are willing to ship......its worked in the past years...aggh.


Maybe. I hope he is wrong also! The closest store to me had lots of stuff last year, hardly anything this year. Well besides witch dolls and happy pumpkins! The same goes for the the one in Concord, NC. They cleared both sides of two aisles for stuff and everytime I go there, those shelves look like the bread and water aisles at a walmart when hurricane is coming!


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I am sorry but I did not see the price on the Masquerade Lady. She was on a top shelf in a corner & I had my two kiddos in a cart along with me. I'm forever worried they will bump stuff off the shelves due to the tight aisles, so I rarely check a price tag or pick an item up unless I am likely to buy it. As you already know, she is very nice looking though! I hope you can get your hands on her!


No worries, totally understand!


----------



## Hallow Girl

...........


----------



## jb1sb2

WickedChick said:


> ...........[/QUOTE
> 
> I see Dracula!  I love those big tombstones also! Swoon! Screamqueen, it's you drac pair too!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Wicked Chick, what is that dapper looking skelly ? is he a doll or part of that tombstone? my eyes can't make it out


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> Wicked Chick, what is that dapper looking skelly ? is he a doll or part of that tombstone? my eyes can't make it out


I've seen him before, it is a larger sitting doll.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

thanks jb1sb2. I haven't seen him before, I sort of dig him. My store has not had a good selection at all this year, I'm not shocked it never really does. I haven't seen any of those cabinet things , not one fortune teller ( which i actually think i wanted) , no male busts only one bride, actually she is the only bust my store has had period this year. On the flip side, they got a few of the larger things like the big reaper and the large candy bowl head things ect. which mine has never gotten in the past at all...nada. its a trade off I guess, at least for my podunk town.


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> thanks jb1sb2. I haven't seen him before, I sort of dig him. My store has not had a good selection at all this year, I'm not shocked it never really does. I haven't seen any of those cabinet things , not one fortune teller ( which i actually think i wanted) , no male busts only one bride, actually she is the only bust my store has had period this year. On the flip side, they got a few of the larger things like the big reaper and the large candy bowl head things ect. which mine has never gotten in the past at all...nada. its a trade off I guess, at least for my podunk town.


You're welcome! Well lets both hope our stores get more in! I have seen a couple different cabinets, the large reaper with the lantern, a reaper bust, I did grab one of those fortune tellers. Oh and a bride at every store! But no groom! Not the first one, or the Vampire. I want those two the most!


----------



## Livetohaunt86

I just saw this if not I would have picked him up when I was there but the marshalls in delray beach next to the turnpike on glades road has the skeleton groom as of Monday. If anyone near there wants him you should call up and see if they still have them.


----------



## jb1sb2

Livetohaunt86 said:


> I just saw this if not I would have picked him up when I was there but the marshalls in delray beach next to the turnpike on glades road has the skeleton groom as of Monday. If anyone near there wants him you should call up and see if they still have them.


Ahh! I need that groom!


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh good lord you are kidding on our stock peaking....we havent hit the pace yet.......good lord.......maybe they are wrong........should we start another thread for those looking and those who are willing to ship......its worked in the past years...aggh.


I went ahead and started that thread. Great idea!


----------



## Barbie K

I wish I had storage space for large items like these. I would love to own that mailbox!


----------



## Livetohaunt86

I love that mailbox but $300?! I feel like their prices this year, especially on the bigger pieces have really gone up.


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh good lord you are kidding on our stock peaking....we havent hit the pace yet.......good lord.......maybe they are wrong........should we start another thread for those looking and those who are willing to ship......its worked in the past years...aggh.


Better news, I am guessing he was either wrong or he was only speaking for his store. I will post why below.


----------



## jb1sb2

Not the busts which I really want but I can't complain today.  I was just happy to see new stuff this morning!


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> Not the busts which I really want but I can't complain today.  I was just happy to see new stuff this morning![/QUOT
> 
> Love the bucket full of skulls! Great score.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I love the bucket O' skulls myself. can you post a close up of those ?? thanks !


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks! It was a good trip this go around!


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> I love the bucket O' skulls myself. can you post a close up of those ?? thanks !


Sure can. It was $19.99 fyi.


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> Sure can. It was $19.99 fyi.


Darn it! Now I want one


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooooh I love it even more close up. haven't seen those and probably wont but I will be looking


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Not the busts which I really want but I can't complain today.  I was just happy to see new stuff this morning!


pirate was out today dont know why i havent gotten him cause we do pirates BIG TIME HUGE at ren fares...not like i dont have every possible thing already....so hes around here is anyone cant live without him..lol.........i pulled out my hag with the crow today and was remembering it took me three years to get her .....shes still my favorite.


----------



## Dinobuzz

Our Marshalls had the Pirate and the Frankenstein bust (CDN store)...lots of skull stuff came out in like a day or too.... I'm just trying to restraint myself from getting more glass pumpkins! lol The three stack of books w the skull is very cool.... thinking about that one!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we picked up a plate and an hourglass today. DH has already hijacked the hourglass to his desk in Maine. LOL


----------



## 61704

That's the cutting board that comes with a spreader. The cheese plate is smaller, but both say "cheese" on them. And then there's the dessert stand. I bought all three for a friend. Found them at Homegood's.


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> pirate was out today dont know why i havent gotten him cause we do pirates BIG TIME HUGE at ren fares...not like i dont have every possible thing already....so hes around here is anyone cant live without him..lol.........i pulled out my hag with the crow today and was remembering it took me three years to get her .....shes still my favorite.


I like her too! I'm debating if I want to keep the pirate or not. But wanted to be safe and grab it when I saw it.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I found these candle holders yesterday. I originally grabbed the two smaller ones and then decided this morning to go back for the two large ones, but there was only one on the shelf. Who only buys ONE candle holder!? Seriously, WHO does that!? I *****ed out loud to myself the whole way home, thinking about this person who is decorating their home with only ONE candle holder. this is just beyond me. I guess I can deal with the group of three for now, but I'll be searching for another large one to add to the group...but then of course I'll be THAT person, leaving just ONE candle holder on the shelf. Ugh, do you see how this goes? Someone threw the whole thing off balance! 








Then I found these super awesome wine glasses, they remind of some of the stuff I've seen from Pottery Barn.








AND I found the plate I've been coveting! Super excited!


----------



## SepiaKeys

Oh noooo PLN! Maybe the same thing happened to the person who bought your large one. And the person before them...going back and back...

_So who was the original set-breaker, hmm?_

And aghhh I love those skelly wine glasses. Another thing to start stalking the stores for /o\


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sad, no big mouth black cat at my store.  I picked up the Ouija treat jar, and this cool little purple and black polka dot mug, with a fraidy cat on the handle, and the same cat inside the mug. $3.99


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Well, I have been guilty of only buying one candleholder before! Where's the pumpkin-wearing-a-paperbag-smiley? LOL!
Actually, I really like the combo of those 3 DotD skull candleholders together. Odd-numbered groups are often pleasing to the eye, so I don't always want things in pairs. I like your 3 just the way they are & wouldn't add another, but maybe I'm weird like that! I love that they are wood & so natural looking. I don't collect anything DotD but I would buy those for sure.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I found these candle holders yesterday. I originally grabbed the two smaller ones and then decided this morning to go back for the two large ones, but there was only one on the shelf. Who only buys ONE candle holder!? Seriously, WHO does that!? I *****ed out loud to myself the whole way home, thinking about this person who is decorating their home with only ONE candle holder. this is just beyond me. I guess I can deal with the group of three for now, but I'll be searching for another large one to add to the group...but then of course I'll be THAT person, leaving just ONE candle holder on the shelf. Ugh, do you see how this goes? Someone threw the whole thing off balance!
> View attachment 301098


I love those candle holders! I feel the same way about buying them in pairs though. Happened to me once at Yankee Candle. They had bunny shaped taper holders, but the store only had one left. I was like who buys one candle stick holder, and why wouldn't the store sell them as a set? lol I do think the trio looks nice though. Before reading your post I thought it was one big piece. I think two of each size wouldn't display together as nice as the three.


----------



## Barbie K

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I have been guilty of only buying one candleholder before! Where's the pumpkin-wearing-a-paperbag-smiley? LOL!
> Actually, I really like the combo of those 3 DotD skull candleholders together. Odd-numbered groups are often pleasing to the eye, so I don't always want things in pairs. I like your 3 just the way they are & wouldn't add another, but maybe I'm weird like that! I love that they are wood & so natural looking. I don't collect anything DotD but I would buy those for sure.


I'm with you on this. I actually like how those three look together and would make it the centerpiece just as pictured on my table.


----------



## Tannasgach

I like the three too.  A lot of candle holders are sold in boxed sets of three.


----------



## zo6marlene

Dinobuzz said:


> Our Marshalls had the Pirate and the Frankenstein bust (CDN store)...lots of skull stuff came out in like a day or too.... I'm just trying to restraint myself from getting more glass pumpkins! lol The three stack of books w the skull is very cool.... thinking about that one!


I don't know what it is about those glass pumpkins that draws me to them like a moth to a flame but I have enough to look like a road side pumpkin stand!....bought five already this year knowing full well I barely had the room for the ones I got last year


----------



## zo6marlene

I am probably the guilty one here....I will buy only one candle holder if I think I can use it to "lift" an item in a display. Sometimes you need a little height in a display but not a big piece because the area is taller than it is wide. A year or so back Target had small witches hats...I had greenish graduated skinny candle sticks that I used as hat stands...hats looked good on them and I could place items underneath and around them.
I have also dropped and broken one of a pair and had to beat the bushes to find a replacement...don't hate me because I' clumsy


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Omg you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Bump In The Night

Is anyone looking for the witch bust still? Saw one last night in Naperville, IL.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Has anybody in the upstate SC area seen the following items: 

Masquerade bust
Headless Horseman Snow Globe
Spirit board kitchen set (cheese board, cake plate, treat jar etc.)
Ornate wood looking-skull carved hour glass that flips
The lace/gear gold spider dish set (both big plates, and small plates, and the cake plate)

I have desperately looked for these items and have not seen them in all my trips to my Greenville county stores.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Bump In The Night said:


> Is anyone looking for the witch bust still? Saw one last night in Naperville, IL.


i am, im in nc and would love to have her.....pm if you can still get her. thnx


----------



## screamqueen2012

zo6marlene said:


> I don't know what it is about those glass pumpkins that draws me to them like a moth to a flame but I have enough to look like a road side pumpkin stand!....bought five already this year knowing full well I barely had the room for the ones I got last year


put flickering battery candles around them for the light to diffuse, through, they are beautiful...........like prisms


----------



## dustin2dust

Those are EXACTLY like the ones sold at Pottery Barn! Do you remember how much they were? PB sells them for $29.50 each! http://www.potterybarn.com/products/skeleton-wine-glass/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oooh...I am so glad i had an 'impromptu' house showing this morning. To kill some time, i ran over to HG...i got the Ouija Cheeseboard, the skeleton hand key holder and a gorgeous skull coffee mug.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

dustin2dust said:


> Those are EXACTLY like the ones sold at Pottery Barn! Do you remember how much they were? PB sells them for $29.50 each! http://www.potterybarn.com/products/skeleton-wine-glass/


They were $7.99 each!


----------



## Hotchilipepper

delete post


----------



## Hotchilipepper

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I found these candle holders yesterday. I originally grabbed the two smaller ones and then decided this morning to go back for the two large ones, but there was only one on the shelf. Who only buys ONE candle holder!? Seriously, WHO does that!? I *****ed out loud to myself the whole way home, thinking about this person who is decorating their home with only ONE candle holder. this is just beyond me. I guess I can deal with the group of three for now, but I'll be searching for another large one to add to the group...but then of course I'll be THAT person, leaving just ONE candle holder on the shelf. Ugh, do you see how this goes? Someone threw the whole thing off balance!
> View attachment 301098
> 
> 
> Then I found these super awesome wine glasses, they remind of some of the stuff I've seen from Pottery Barn.
> View attachment 301106
> 
> 
> AND I found the plate I've been coveting! Super excited!
> View attachment 301114


What section did you find the skeleton wine glasses? Halloween area or in housewares where all the wine glasses are? Which store if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jb1sb2

Sorry to butt in, but I have seen those glasses in both areas of the store and at Marshalls and Homegoods.


----------



## jb1sb2

I found this today, looks like it belongs with a skull and roses I found at Ross'.


----------



## Hotchilipepper

Found these at Homegoods today in Tarzana CA


----------



## Vsalz

I'm sorry, I love homegoods, but I don't understand half the stuff they are selling. A skeleton in a phone booth? A $300 glitter cauldron? A witch arm coming out of a mailbox? A headless $250 . . . . what, suit of armor? Frankenstein body? I dont even know what that is. Who is buying this stuff?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Hotchilipepper said:


> What section did you find the skeleton wine glasses? Halloween area or in housewares where all the wine glasses are? Which store if you don't mind me asking?


My store had them all set out in the front of the store with the dishes and housewares. I found them at Homegoods.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

I confess, I might actually buy something like that giant Headless Horseman/Frankenstein if I had the storage space...But I agree the mailbox and phone booth are head-scratchers indeed.

And besides, shouldn't that booth say "SKELEPHONE"?


----------



## dustin2dust

Vsalz said:


> I'm sorry, I love homegoods, but I don't understand half the stuff they are selling. A skeleton in a phone booth? A $300 glitter cauldron? A witch arm coming out of a mailbox? A headless $250 . . . . what, suit of armor? Frankenstein body? I dont even know what that is. Who is buying this stuff?


I think it's a test. They know they have our attention and that we are obsessively gobbling up Halloween merch. Now they are seeing how far they can push it! Either that or they have a new buyer for Halloween merch who is trying new things.


----------



## A Little Odd

I saw the Dragon in Raleigh, NC today. Impressive!
I did see 2 of the skeleton wine glasses there as well.
I scored 2 gargoyle statues with led eyes.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoefriday

Perhaps this isn't the best place to put this query, but is there a thread or has someone kept a list of all of the busts and the oversized figures they have released? This is the first year I have had access to Homegoods stores easily. So I have been obsessively reading back through the 2015, 2014, and 2013 Homegoods threads. Would love to know what I have missed. A lot of the stock seems to recur from year to year (which is not a complaint, it will make my checkbook happier). Thanks for any insight y'all can give! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

Due to a friend of a friend who just happen to be coming to a city near me, I was brought the masquerade and vampire busts! She is normally not my thing but she is absolutely stunning in person! I also found this smaller tombstone for myself. Now I just need that skeleton groom!


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw these two today. The tombstone was massive! Light up eyes and creepy sounds. Basically the same one that was at Home Depot last year though. This one is just a little bigger, but costs 199.99. The one at HD was only 59.99 or either 69.99 so no way I would pay 200 for it! It was nice though!


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> Perhaps this isn't the best place to put this query, but is there a thread or has someone kept a list of all of the busts and the oversized figures they have released? This is the first year I have had access to Homegoods stores easily. So I have been obsessively reading back through the 2015, 2014, and 2013 Homegoods threads. Would love to know what I have missed. A lot of the stock seems to recur from year to year (which is not a complaint, it will make my checkbook happier). Thanks for any insight y'all can give!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen one. Good idea for a new thread though!


----------



## The Joker

I'm amazed how different the selections are in different areas of the country. I'm from the Midwest and while currently visiting San Fran stopped at the local HG at my own peril. The stuff I see here is very different than what I see back home. And half the stuff you all are posting is brand new to me. I wish I could buy some of this stuff, but shipping home, or bringing them on the plane would be pretty expensive. *frustrated*

Around Sep 1 every year I should go on a cross country road trip to visit different HG. LOL. Problem is I'll have to rent a U-haul for the trip, and that mileage can get expensive.


----------



## jb1sb2

The Joker said:


> I'm amazed how different the selections are in different areas of the country. I'm from the Midwest and while currently visiting San Fran stopped at the local HG at my own peril. The stuff I see here is very different than what I see back home. And half the stuff you all are posting is brand new to me. I wish I could buy some of this stuff, but shipping home, or bringing them on the plane would be pretty expensive. *frustrated*
> 
> Around Sep 1 every year I should go on a cross country road trip to visit different HG. LOL. Problem is I'll have to rent a U-haul for the trip, and that mileage can get expensive.


Agreed! Maybe a group trip????? LOL!


----------



## The Joker

LOL! That's 3 because I know my girl (also an HF nut) will want in! Hey, if we crowd 10 or 15 of us Halloweeners in large box truck, we might be able to do this. Let's see... 3 cents or so per mile, times a few thousand miles.....

Wait a second. There's a big problem with the group trip idea. I'll have to fight you all off to get the stuff I want. I predict black eyes, sore shins, scratched eyes, etc. Okay, revision to this idea: if I'm the fastest running and strongest of the group, I'm willing to put together a group trip. LOL. Problem is I'll probably just be the goofiest.... "ha, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, ho, ho, ho, ha ha, ha...."


----------



## jb1sb2

The Joker said:


> LOL! That's 3 because I know my girl (also an HF nut) will want in! Hey, if we crowd 10 or 15 of us Halloweeners in large box truck, we might be able to do this. Let's see... 3 cents or so per mile, times a few thousand miles.....
> 
> Wait a second. There's a big problem with the group trip idea. I'll have to fight you all off to get the stuff I want. I predict black eyes, sore shins, scratched eyes, etc. Okay, revision to this idea: if I'm the fastest running and strongest of the group, I'm willing to put together a group trip. LOL. Problem is I'll probably just be the goofiest.... "ha, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, ho, ho, ho, ha ha, ha...."


Hahaha! I'm liking this plan more and more! I'm sure with as many stores that we would go to we would find each of us what we want. Lots of different tastes on the forum anyway.


----------



## kristinms8

Was in Dublin, CA yesterday and they had a lot of the larger items. Some cool stuff, but definitely would need a ton of space to store- LOL. Still holding out home that I find the Fortune Teller or Masquerade Bust soon.....





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

kristinms8 said:


> Was in Dublin, CA yesterday and they had a lot of the larger items. Some cool stuff, but definitely would need a ton of space to store- LOL. Still holding out home that I find the Fortune Teller or Masquerade Bust soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! I love that tombstone! I have friends that would love that Wicked sign!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

What is this Witch's cabinet? Can someone post a picture?


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> What is this Witch's cabinet? Can someone post a picture?


This is the cabinet.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

JB1SB2 Thank you! I must have this now. Let the hunt begin.


----------



## zo6marlene

screamqueen2012 said:


> put flickering battery candles around them for the light to diffuse, through, they are beautiful...........like prisms


I will do that....


----------



## zo6marlene

The Joker said:


> I'm amazed how different the selections are in different areas of the country. I'm from the Midwest and while currently visiting San Fran stopped at the local HG at my own peril. The stuff I see here is very different than what I see back home. And half the stuff you all are posting is brand new to me. I wish I could buy some of this stuff, but shipping home, or bringing them on the plane would be pretty expensive. *frustrated*
> 
> Around Sep 1 every year I should go on a cross country road trip to visit different HG. LOL. Problem is I'll have to rent a U-haul for the trip, and that mileage can get expensive.


I live in Marietta, Georgia and I can go to 5-6 different HG/TJMaxx and find different stuff in each one. There are two that always have different things, Halloween or otherwise, than the others do. Maybe the managers have more control over inventory?


----------



## MonsterGuts

HG is addictive. I have to stop going there. 

Scored this clock yesterday for $20 (it's big) and picked up the little bucket to put a plant in. 

- Kat


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I liked seeing the Bride of Frankenstein & Frankenstein's Monster big-head standing treat containers in that one photo together on the previous page. I haven't seen a "matched" set like that in one spot & can now really appreciate how well they'd go together if someone managed to get both. 

I'm in for the road trip with the Uhaul - I've driving cross-country before (once the southern route, once the northern route), and I'd be up for it again. We gotta hit Rogers Gardens in CA also though, deal?


----------



## revengemaiden

Spookybella977 said:


> View attachment 288897
> 
> I saw the large metal hearse yesterday at tj maxx for $79.99
> It's gorgeous but I resisted... You all have found it for better prices!


I can't find this fantastic Halloween hearse anywhere! This is a repeat of last year when I couldn't find the Home Goods 2015 hearse.

This weekend I intend to call all the Home Goods and affiliated stores in a 100 mile radius to see if they have one. However, usually the employees are working the register and are not able to check.

Augh!


----------



## A Little Odd

The items I got from Homegoods in Raleigh, NC yesterday.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

A Little Odd - I got those gargoyles from HomeGoods last year - we love them! Our eyes light up red & we use them to top some cheap driveway columns we made out of diaper boxes, tape, paint & Drylok!


----------



## Livetohaunt86

dustin2dust said:


> I think it's a test. They know they have our attention and that we are obsessively gobbling up Halloween merch. Now they are seeing how far they can push it! Either that or they have a new buyer for Halloween merch who is trying new things.


I totally agree! I also think they are testing us with prices to see how much were willing to spend


----------



## A Little Odd

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> A Little Odd - I got those gargoyles from HomeGoods last year - we love them! Our eyes light up red & we use them to top some cheap driveway columns we made out of diaper boxes, tape, paint & Drylok!


These light up yellow. I have the same plan. Glad to hear they hold up outside.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper27

Got 2 of these yesterday in Irvine and Orange


----------



## Renfield

A Little Odd said:


> The items I got from Homegoods in Raleigh, NC yesterday.


I want those sooo badly!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

reaper27 said:


> Got 2 of these yesterday in Irvine and Orange
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=303066&d=1472831932"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=303074&d=1472831946"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


You beat me to posting it, but I bought one of those this morning.


----------



## screamqueen2012

reaper27 said:


> Got 2 of these yesterday in Irvine and Orange
> 
> View attachment 303066
> View attachment 303074


oh good lord i have to have this too.............ahhhhhh what is wrong with our stock here....im just about over this, its so frustrating


----------



## reaper27

Not sure if anyone has posted this but here is a different slot machine that I saw


----------



## A Little Odd

Renfield said:


> I want those sooo badly!!!


They are pretty awesome! $25 each is a good price too.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## exlibrisnyx

reaper27 said:


> Got 2 of these yesterday in Irvine and Orange
> 
> View attachment 303066
> View attachment 303074


I have to have one omg. This is like killing me, because I almost never find the stuff that i'm actually looking for.


----------



## schatze

What I wish HomeGoods would do is publish a Halloween Catalog and let us order what we want, maybe order months in advance for manufacture, and deliver to their stores.The crazy searching and disappointment when they don't have what you want gets old.


----------



## Juno_b

Those are really cool! It looks like I'll be making another trip to home goods.


----------



## Juno_b

schatze said:


> What I wish HomeGoods would do is publish a Halloween Catalog and let us order what we want, maybe order months in advance for manufacture, and deliver to their stores.The crazy searching and disappointment when they don't have what you want gets old.


I love this idea!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Buyer Alert............ok whoever's jonesin for the headless horseman snow globe that lights up, i picked up TWO OF THEM today............they are 14.99 plus tax, and if you want one lemme know, pm me, i'll take it to our ups store, you call them and pay for your shipping with them, you paypal me for cost of the globe. 

i also grabbed the pirate skeleton bust.............i'll trade you for the vampire dracula..........haha someone please grab drac for me. i might keep the salty dog, im thinking about using him non halloween....peace out!


----------



## zo6marlene

schatze said:


> What I wish HomeGoods would do is publish a Halloween Catalog and let us order what we want, maybe order months in advance for manufacture, and deliver to their stores.The crazy searching and disappointment when they don't have what you want gets old.


I would LOVE to have that option....BUT, things that look good in a picture may not be that great in person. I have come across 6 of the skeleton wine glasses and was able to buy only 3 because they were glued uneven. One was soooo bad that if I were to put wine in the glass it would have fallen over. But the savings on gas would probably make it worth it.


----------



## jb1sb2

Everyone, please consider picking up things that others are looking for while you are out shopping at Homegoods, Marshalls and TJMaxx this weekend. If you come across the vintage Halloween blocks, Dracula bust, the Skeleton Groom bust, bat candlesticks and vampire skull mirror some of us are desperately seaching for these! We would all greatly appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I haven't come across one of the busts but I'm not opposed to mailing things to people if I find things but I was curious just how easy it is to mail the busts and keep them intact ? has anyone done this successfully?


----------



## screamqueen2012

disembodiedvoice said:


> I haven't come across one of the busts but I'm not opposed to mailing things to people if I find things but I was curious just how easy it is to mail the busts and keep them intact ? has anyone done this successfully?


Yep you have to double box them n when I shipped frank last year was over cost of the bust. Depends how far. Pad in first box then peanuts surrounding that in second box. Not hard. Just don't skimp


----------



## chloerlz

I saw this statue today, I love her but she was $79! I'm kinda regretting I didn't get her now. Darn Home Goods!!


----------



## chloerlz

I did get these today though, now I just need to find 1 more plate, they only had 3. Hopefully it'll show up!


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I liked seeing the Bride of Frankenstein & Frankenstein's Monster big-head standing treat containers in that one photo together on the previous page. I haven't seen a "matched" set like that in one spot & can now really appreciate how well they'd go together if someone managed to get both.
> 
> I'm in for the road trip with the Uhaul - I've driving cross-country before (once the southern route, once the northern route), and I'd be up for it again. We gotta hit Rogers Gardens in CA also though, deal?


Awesome! Sounds like a plan! We have to hit lots of California stores so a definite yes to Rogers Gardens! That place looks amazing!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

screamqueen2012 said:


> Buyer Alert............ok whoever's jonesin for the headless horseman snow globe that lights up, i picked up TWO OF THEM today............they are 14.99 plus tax, and if you want one lemme know, pm me, i'll take it to our ups store, you call them and pay for your shipping with them, you paypal me for cost of the globe.
> 
> i also grabbed the pirate skeleton bust.............i'll trade you for the vampire dracula..........haha someone please grab drac for me. i might keep the salty dog, im thinking about using him non halloween....peace out!


Hey, I tried to send you a pm about this, but I don't know if it went through! I'm definitely interested in this. Do you happen to know about how much the shipping would cost?

Thanks so much! You're awesome for even offering to do this for others!


----------



## Ring

Has anyone seen the spider web ferries wheel at all?


----------



## HaunterMom

I've been trying to find the skeleton wine glasses. Has anyone seen them in Northern California (Bay Area)? I'm hoping to find 3-4.


----------



## dustin2dust

zo6marlene said:


> I would LOVE to have that option....BUT, things that look good in a picture may not be that great in person. I have come across 6 of the skeleton wine glasses and was able to buy only 3 because they were glued uneven. One was soooo bad that if I were to put wine in the glass it would have fallen over. But the savings on gas would probably make it worth it.


You could put a little acetone to remove the glue, then reglue in the correct position if you are having trouble finding ones that are set properly. Your observation does make me wonder tho... is Homegoods buying the Pottery Barn rejects for this year? PB brought that design back this year when we are seeing them at HG seems like too much of a coincidence especially considering the PB like items in the past few years.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

edit: Ok, replying on mobile with quotes is not something I've figured out yet....


----------



## exlibrisnyx

mods please delete


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Ring said:


> Has anyone seen the spider web ferries wheel at all?


I saw a small one as of last week at a homegoods near me. There was a slightly bigger one at a tj maxx but it was gone in the first week I think.


----------



## jb1sb2

Ring said:


> Has anyone seen the spider web ferries wheel at all?


You can buy it here fyi: 

http://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/prod...30375?colorId=NS1003495&pos=4:18&N=3387988684


----------



## screamqueen2012

exlibrisnyx said:


> I saw a small one as of last week at a homegoods near me. There was a slightly bigger one at a tj maxx but it was gone in the first week I think.


yes im seeing those around at different stores............


----------



## screamqueen2012

i found the two cameo framed busts today, boy they are nice...dont miss these.


----------



## dbruner

Is this the groom people are looking for? I saw it in Marshalls tonight and got it. I'll post in the other thread for stuff people are looking for.
It was $75 with tax. pm me and I will send.


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> i found the two cameo framed busts today, boy they are nice...dont miss these.


Is it the ones that are of their profiles? If is is I want those also!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Heads up, the Marshalls/Homegoods on Woodruff in Gville has the vampire rose mirror! A friend got me one and said a second is there. She also found me the large spirit cheese board with spreader. It was the only one as far as she cpuld tell. No other high profile items were there as far as I know! 

So glad to have these! Now I just need the rest of my wishlist....


----------



## LaurieStrode

Found these see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil skulls at Home Goods today.







I also picked up these plates.








I'm still looking for these gals. If anyone in the Pittsburgh/Western PA area sees them, please let me know!








I think the Home Goods, TJ's and Marshall's near me have plateaued when it comes to Halloween merch. I'm not seeing less, but I'm not really seeing anything new either which is a bit of a bummer. Hopefully they'll get some new stuff/replenish their stock this month!


----------



## mb24

Vsalz said:


> Picked these up yesterday. Jury is still out on whether I will "grey" her up like the other busts.
> View attachment 296650
> 
> View attachment 296658




I love the Pumpkin Latte drink dispenser cabinet, I tried to find it today but could only find the one that says Witch's Brew, which I think is cuter but had I found this one, I could have kept it out year round....


----------



## Hotchilipepper

A 6 foot tall coffin. Storage can be a big problem


----------



## JoyfulCrow

A little while ago I posted on this thread about how I was hunting for the Something Wicked This Way Comes mug. Yesterday I went back to a store to check and see if they'd got it in...unfortunately no, but they did have THIS mug, which if you ask me is about a million times cuter  :


----------



## screamqueen2012

jb1sb2 said:


> Is it the ones that are of their profiles? If is is I want those also!


i sent you a pm, i got the cameos for you if you want them today, found them at another store...woot woot...lemme know if you want them


----------



## screamqueen2012

exlibrisnyx said:


> Heads up, the Marshalls/Homegoods on Woodruff in Gville has the vampire rose mirror! A friend got me one and said a second is there. She also found me the large spirit cheese board with spreader. It was the only one as far as she cpuld tell. No other high profile items were there as far as I know!
> 
> So glad to have these! Now I just need the rest of my wishlist....


is that the silver tone standing up hand mirror with the skulls? i'll take on for sure..............


----------



## Hallow Girl

This is from 2014, but does anyone know if they ever bring back items if they skip at year or two. It didn't come back last year or this year (at least not that I am aware of) but I am sooo in love with this. Has anyone ever seen this on ebay/ amazon anywhere after 2014? I must have this...








I want this exact one...

It's by primitives by kathy


----------



## kristinms8

Stopped at the Vacaville, CA Home Goods today and saw some great Halloween items. Picked up a Witch's Brew cabinet and a glass pumpkin for myself, but they had a great selection of Halloween. Enjoy!

















































































































u






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Everyone else's Home Goods are better than my location. 


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## screamqueen2012

WickedChick said:


> This is from 2014, but does anyone know if they ever bring back items if they skip at year or two. It didn't come back last year or this year (at least not that I am aware of) but I am sooo in love with this. Has anyone ever seen this on ebay/ amazon anywhere after 2014? I must have this...
> View attachment 306338
> 
> 
> I want this exact one...
> 
> It's by primitives by kathy


id message kelloween and ask her to make this for you, i have several of her art pieces, im sure she could copy this. just an idea..


----------



## screamqueen2012

kristinms8 said:


> Stopped at the Vacaville, CA Home Goods today and saw some great Halloween items. Picked up a Witch's Brew cabinet and a glass pumpkin for myself, but they had a great selection of Halloween. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im not a huge fan of headless horseman but that figure is good...


----------



## jb1sb2

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Everyone else's Home Goods are better than my location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


At least yours got a Skeleton Groom in! I go to 6 regularly and haven't seen the first one! I hope one of our stores gets in that hear, see and speak no evil pedestal! Love that so much!


----------



## RCIAG

That metal witch on a bike is cool! I don't want it but I like the way it looks.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Can anyone tell me if there is a fourth cup in this series? I seem to remember someone saying there were four. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamqueen2012

avgjoefriday said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a fourth cup in this series? I seem to remember someone saying there were four.
> 
> View attachment 306682
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes there's a fourth


----------



## mb24

Tjmaxx/homegoods:


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a fourth cup in this series? I seem to remember someone saying there were four.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=306682&d=1473041928"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are missing the spider one. It is the same pattern as this plate.


----------



## zo6marlene

I'd love to see how you guys display all your stuff....hint!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

LOLOL! I am cracking up that the Witches' Brew cabinet says "now with toad worts"! Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## avgjoefriday

Thanks so much JB!! I hope I can find the matching cup ... And now I feel like I need to look for the plates too!! I spent all day Saturday going to five different Homegoods stores in the Dallas area. I got a few things I wanted but afraid most of those big items we all want are gone. I didn't see but one bust (bride). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh jeeeez louissseeee, i havent seen the matching plates....i got all four of the cups i think the second they got put out............i may have just skipped over those. everyone looking, remember they about stop stocking in two weeks or so...........id put the heat to it, by the end of sept its gone.


----------



## screamqueen2012

fyi, there are three cabinets also, ive seen...........an apple cider thats in red....cute for year round...the orange pumpkin latte...very cute...my daughters going to be lucky to have that if she comes home in time before i change my mind..lol.....then the witches cabinet.. i'll take good care of that one...they are heavy and solid and i will bet you a pack of spiderwebs, at home will have them next year, they are like the cabinets they sell there in themes.


----------



## Hallow Girl

What happens to all the items that don't sell once they stop getting shipments or maybe mid September to October? Do they go on clearance after ct 31?


----------



## dbruner

I've seen stuff on sale after Halloween, but not a lot. I think they stockpile it for the following year, or at least thats what it seems like.


----------



## kristinms8

Yeah, they clearance everything at 50% off the day of or day after usually. There's generally not a lot left but if you find anything you like it will be a great deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Has anyone in Northern CA seen the Fortune Teller, Masquerade Bust, or faux stone Witch candy holder statue? I haven't seen any of those yet. Really hope we get some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Visited the Almaden Expressway Home Goods store in San Jose, CA today. Found some cute stuff. Hope they bring the skeleton back with the top hat & bow tie they had last year. Would be great with the bride.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renfield

kristinms8 said:


> Visited the Almaden Expressway Home Goods store in San Jose, CA today. Found some cute stuff. Hope they bring the skeleton back with the top hat & bow tie they had last year. Would be great with the bride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice cauldron. Any idea how much it was? Can't quite make it out on my phone.


----------



## kristinms8

Renfield said:


> That's a nice cauldron. Any idea how much it was? Can't quite make it out on my phone.


Sorry I didn't check the price in that one, but my guess would be around $79-$99. Pretty impressive in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

kristinms8 said:


> Renfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice cauldron. Any idea how much it was? Can't quite make it out on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't check the price in that one, but my guess would be around $79-$99. Pretty impressive in person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I saw that last year. It was priced at $129.99 then, which is why it didn't go home with me!


----------



## Artistrybyadrii

This is my first post ever, so hello all! Super thankful I came across this forum.. It's so cool to see what other people are finding in stores, and because of the things I've seen posted, I've been able to hunt down some of these really beautiful pieces here in South Florida! Everything pictured was found at HomeGoods :relaxed:


----------



## KissingCoffins

Welcome Artistrybyadrii! I love the vampire skull mirror and the ornate skull clock!
I went to Home Goods for the first time ever today but there were none of the clocks for me to see up close. I did however find this treasure that I saw first surfaced I believe last year and I was so happy that I found it!  
I got a bit overwhelmed with how much stuff Home Goods had! And I can see why things get damaged so easily with the shelves so packed. 
I do want to go back for the castle snowglobe with a bat base and a skull cake pan.
I also saw the skull teapot but none of the matching cups though.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I just found this site and this thread since I was looking for info on some stuff I saw a user on Reddit post. They said they found all their stuff at HomeGoods. I'm sort of home bound so it's hard to go out and really hunt for stuff...if anyone is in the Federal Way/Auburn/Kent area of WA state, could you tell me if you find any of these things?

https://imgur.com/a/klvb6

In the first pic I'm looking for that black cat bowl and the pumpkin bowl (or are they pails for trick or treating?). In the second pic I'm looking for the grinning cat statue with a hat on it (seen stuff that looks like this but not the same one?) and the Happy Halloween sign next to it.

Other then that I'm also after those Shiny Brite ornaments/the Halloween character blocks/the pumpkin spice latte or witches brew cabinet thing and anything else "vintage" themed/looking. So if you spot them in my area, please tell me!

Thank you.


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

That big cauldron was $129 at my store in Southern California. Too pricey for me.


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> That big cauldron was $129 at my store in Southern California. Too pricey for me.


I updated my post, you are right it was $129.99 last year also. (I went back and looked at my pictures from last year)


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> That big cauldron was $129 at my store in Southern California. Too pricey for me.


And off subject, but your screen name cracks me up everytime I see it! LOL!


----------



## jb1sb2

Artistrybyadrii said:


> This is my first post ever, so hello all! Super thankful I came across this forum.. It's so cool to see what other people are finding in stores, and because of the things I've seen posted, I've been able to hunt down some of these really beautiful pieces here in South Florida! Everything pictured was found at HomeGoods :relaxed:


Welcome! Great finds!


----------



## jb1sb2

I found these today! Hear, speak and see no evil column, two skull and roses tea light holder's and the extra black pumpkin placemats I needed to find.


----------



## jb1sb2

Btw I saw two Deadgar's, three Frankenstein's and a Dorian Gray at different stores here today. I would have grabbed the Deadgar's since I know people want him, but they were both badly damaged unfortunately.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

if anyone is bust-hunting in the Mall of Georgia area, (wow that sounds wrong) I left the Home Goods about an hour ago. They have two large and two small Frankenstein busts, two large witch busts, a Dracula, and the bride.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

today i found a knock-off of the witch ball luminary for sale on plowandhearth.com . It's not quite as nice as P & H but it was only $10.

I also found a gorgeous silver mercury glass luminary mason jar with a beautiful sugar skull paint on it.


----------



## Hotchilipepper

My purchases over the weekend


----------



## zo6marlene

How much was the hear, see, speak no evil column? I have been looking for it, hoping it is out of my price range . If I buy any more Halloween items no one will be able to walk around the house.


----------



## Jottle

Not sure if these were posted yet. I saw an interesting skeleton hand hour glass (also in gold) and a cool spider web serving tray. The serving tray is about 3 feet tall. The one pictured here is on sale for $50 since the skeleton arm at the top does not screw in properly (you can see it sitting on the top shelf). You could easily fix this. So it looks like HG does actually discount "damaged" items.


----------



## kristinms8

Visited the Dublin, CA Home Goods today. Didn't pick up anything but saw some cool stuff including some items from last year resurfacing. Enjoy!












































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

I know I've seen the answer to this posted here somewhere, but does anyone know when Home Goods/TJ Maxx gets their shipments?


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I know I've seen the answer to this posted here somewhere, but does anyone know when Home Goods/TJ Maxx gets their shipments?


That depends on the store, how much they sell and whatnot. I am around high sales stores that get shipments pretty much every other day!


----------



## jb1sb2

zo6marlene said:


> How much was the hear, see, speak no evil column? I have been looking for it, hoping it is out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I buy any more Halloween items no one will be able to walk around the house.


$39.99, a little on the expensive side but I love it and had to have it! Right now we are bursting at the seams with halloween also!


----------



## jb1sb2

kristinms8 said:


> Visited the Dublin, CA Home Goods today. Didn't pick up anything but saw some cool stuff including some items from last year resurfacing. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that bride and groom tombstone! I hope we get one here!


----------



## jb1sb2

A few new things I saw today. This must be an older Frankenstein. I have the one from last year which is way different looking and has tombstones on the base, not bones.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I saw the large Frankie with tombstones on the base too. It was the only one in the store, I wish they had the one with bones so I could compare it. Frankie was also discounted because looking under the glass shelf the wires were sticking out. The switch may have just been unglued or it's missing entirely. I couldn't tell since the bust was behind so much stuff. My guess is the latter since I don't believe they would discount what would be an easy fix.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

KissingCoffins said:


> I saw the large Frankie with tombstones on the base too. It was the only one in the store, I wish they had the one with bones so I could compare it. Frankie was also discounted because looking under the glass shelf the wires were sticking out. The switch may have just been unglued or it's missing entirely. I couldn't tell since the bust was behind so much stuff. My guess is the latter since I don't believe they would discount what would be an easy fix.


actually, i bought a couple of luminary balls where the plastic base had come off and they gave me a 10% discount for it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

truthfully i dont want them lighted up...these are heavy and you will have decorations around it i would assume and to turn it on is a issue, id use a different word....lol........i saw both and i think i like the tombstone better.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Artistrybyadrii said:


> This is my first post ever, so hello all! Super thankful I came across this forum.. It's so cool to see what other people are finding in stores, and because of the things I've seen posted, I've been able to hunt down some of these really beautiful pieces here in South Florida! Everything pictured was found at HomeGoods :relaxed:


anyone sees this mirror grab it for me, im looking for it......


----------



## risechildrenofthenight

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked these up today at Homegoods.


I got the same skull yesterday from Homegoods...I thought it was a candle holder at first, but then thought that maybe it was broken and something is missing from the top. Do you have any idea what it's for???


----------



## jb1sb2

risechildrenofthenight said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up today at Homegoods.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same skull yesterday from Homegoods...I thought it was a candle holder at first, but then thought that maybe it was broken and something is missing from the top. Do you have any idea what it's for???
Click to expand...

I assume purely decorative. I got it because I like skulls, but it is strange to have what looks like a cabinet drawer pull on top. I am putting it in my cabinet of curiosities because it is exactly that! Lol!


----------



## risechildrenofthenight

jb1sb2 said:


> I assume purely decorative. I got it because I like skulls, but it is strange to have what looks like a cabinet drawer pull on top. I am putting it in my cabinet of curiosities because it is exactly that! Lol!


I got it for the same reason. The skull is REALLY cool looking with the neck and base, but that thing on the top of the skull is just...it makes no sense. I wish I knew if it had a purpose. I guess you could drill into it and mount a candle on it, but it doesn't look like that's what it is for...I don't really want it for that anyway. Oh well. I'm glad it's not missing anything, but I was thinking of trying to cut the knob off and paint it to fix the top of the head.


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> I assume purely decorative. I got it because I like skulls, but it is strange to have what looks like a cabinet drawer pull on top. I am putting it in my cabinet of curiosities because it is exactly that! Lol!


Maybe the drawer pull was the cause of death


----------



## kristinms8

Yeah, I've noticed a lot of pumpkins with drawer pulls for stems this year too. Not sure if that's in fashion right now? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

Barbie K said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume purely decorative. I got it because I like skulls, but it is strange to have what looks like a cabinet drawer pull on top. I am putting it in my cabinet of curiosities because it is exactly that! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the drawer pull was the cause of death
Click to expand...

LOL! You may be right on that!


----------



## jb1sb2

risechildrenofthenight said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume purely decorative. I got it because I like skulls, but it is strange to have what looks like a cabinet drawer pull on top. I am putting it in my cabinet of curiosities because it is exactly that! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for the same reason. The skull is REALLY cool looking with the neck and base, but that thing on the top of the skull is just...it makes no sense. I wish I knew if it had a purpose. I guess you could drill into it and mount a candle on it, but it doesn't look like that's what it is for...I don't really want it for that anyway. Oh well. I'm glad it's not missing anything, but I was thinking of trying to cut the knob off and paint it to fix the top of the head.
Click to expand...

I agree, I had thought about removing the knob also. Have you seen this other strange skull from Homegoods?


----------



## jb1sb2

screamqueen2012 said:


> Artistrybyadrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post ever, so hello all! Super thankful I came across this forum.. It's so cool to see what other people are finding in stores, and because of the things I've seen posted, I've been able to hunt down some of these really beautiful pieces here in South Florida! Everything pictured was found at HomeGoods :relaxed:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone sees this mirror grab it for me, im looking for it......
Click to expand...

I am keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## jb1sb2

Saw this tombstone I haven't seen before. Pretty big with a price to match! Also I don't recall seeing the Ouija dessert stand before.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jottle said:


> Not sure if these were posted yet. I saw an interesting skeleton hand hour glass (also in gold) and a cool spider web serving tray. The serving tray is about 3 feet tall. The one pictured here is on sale for $50 since the skeleton arm at the top does not screw in properly (you can see it sitting on the top shelf). You could easily fix this. So it looks like HG does actually discount "damaged" items.


Still haven't seen the first skeleton groom here!


----------



## risechildrenofthenight

jb1sb2 said:


> I agree, I had thought about removing the knob also. Have you seen this other strange skull from Homegoods?


Yeah, I'm almost definitely removing the knob. I think it might be on there like it's a medical skull and that knob is what is supposed to be holding it all together. Who knows though.

Whoah...No, I haven't seen that one yet. Is that one yours? The skull looks like it's very high quality!!

Did you see the small replica money skull? I saw that one today at Home Goods...It's extremely realistic and pretty cool. I almost bought it, but I have WAY TOO MANY skulls and skeletons now already!!! I have a weird obsession with them for some reason.


----------



## Illysium

AstorReinhardt said:


> I just found this site and this thread since I was looking for info on some stuff I saw a user on Reddit post. They said they found all their stuff at HomeGoods. I'm sort of home bound so it's hard to go out and really hunt for stuff...if anyone is in the Federal Way/Auburn/Kent area of WA state, could you tell me if you find any of these things?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/klvb6
> 
> In the first pic I'm looking for that black cat bowl and the pumpkin bowl (or are they pails for trick or treating?). In the second pic I'm looking for the grinning cat statue with a hat on it (seen stuff that looks like this but not the same one?) and the Happy Halloween sign next to it.
> 
> Other then that I'm also after those Shiny Brite ornaments/the Halloween character blocks/the pumpkin spice latte or witches brew cabinet thing and anything else "vintage" themed/looking. So if you spot them in my area, please tell me!
> 
> Thank you.



These sites have a ton of vintage looking decor:

https://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/VintHall/VinHal.htm

https://theholidaybarn.com/collections/halloween-decorations


----------



## xxcgxx

Has anyone seen an extra of the witches brew cabinet? I need it in my life :sob:


----------



## jb1sb2

risechildrenofthenight said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I had thought about removing the knob also. Have you seen this other strange skull from Homegoods?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm almost definitely removing the knob. I think it might be on there like it's a medical skull and that knob is what is supposed to be holding it all together. Who knows though.
> 
> Whoah...No, I haven't seen that one yet. Is that one yours? The skull looks like it's very high quality!!
> 
> Did you see the small replica money skull? I saw that one today at Home Goods...It's extremely realistic and pretty cool. I almost bought it, but I have WAY TOO MANY skulls and skeletons now already!!! I have a weird obsession with them for some reason.
Click to expand...

You may be exactly right on the knob! Yes, I have two of that skull. I have one from last year that is mounted on a faux marble base that is a really good one also! I have the same obsession if you couldn't tell! 
I saw that monkey skull in New Orleans, I didn't grab it since I was flying and didn't think he would fair well. But now you had to bring him up and make me regret it again! LOL!


----------



## risechildrenofthenight

jb1sb2 said:


> You may be exactly right on the knob! Yes, I have two of that skull. I have one from last year that is mounted on a faux marble base that is a really good one also! I have the same obsession if you couldn't tell!
> I saw that monkey skull in New Orleans, I didn't grab it since I was flying and didn't think he would fair well. But now you had to bring him up and make me regret it again! LOL!


You can probably find him again! I'm sitting here thinking the same thing...


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to HGs yesterday (didn't take pictures because I forgot) but my local one had some of those big busts, headless horsemen statue, witches brew cabinet, water globes, and one of the slot machines. Plus a bunch of other stuff...they had like 3-4 aisles dedicated to Halloween but sadly they didn't have a single item I needed/wanted (save for that witches brew cab)...I hope they get more items in...was kinda disappointed.

FYI the store was in Federal Way, WA next to Trader Joe's for any WA people.


----------



## Renfield

Illysium said:


> These sites have a ton of vintage looking decor:
> 
> https://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/VintHall/VinHal.htm
> 
> https://theholidaybarn.com/collections/halloween-decorations


Wow! That Holiday Barn link is awesome! Sadly, out of my "budget" (& I use the term loosely!) for this year. Wonder if they have decent sales after the holiday...


----------



## zo6marlene

Thanks for the holiday barn.com post..found a pair of candle sticks that I have been looking for


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Not too much in the way of new things to be found at my TJ Maxx. In fact, it looked like they sold more than there was new stuff. I did come across two of the cheese boards, and the matching dessert stand. I know people have been looking for thise. The cheese board was pretty small (maybe 3"x5"). They had two, and were $3.99. The dessert stand was $14.99, I think.


----------



## The Joker

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his hair???? WTH!


----------



## kristinms8

The Joker said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his head???? WTH!


That is weird..... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

Got super lucky tonight. We found a Deadgar & hubby purchased it for me for my Halloween present. ❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw a huge hearse today, I have the smaller version. That's a full size lazy boy behind it for scale. This thing is amazing! But way too pricey for me at $399.99!


----------



## trickster

The Joker said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his hair???? WTH!
> 
> [
> Finally someone else noticed. I thought It was just me or I had gotten a defective one but I have seen same bust in several other stores and they are all the same . I guess quality control was on pause that day


----------



## jb1sb2

trickster said:


> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his hair???? WTH!
> 
> [
> Finally someone else noticed. I thought It was just me or I had gotten a defective one but I have seen same bust in several other stores and they are all the same . I guess quality control was on pause that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that also. It's only on the one with the bones at the bottom, the one with the Tombstones is correct. But it does seem to be intentional, I saw a miniature version and it was the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Went to TJ Maxx today...a lot less Halloween stuff out, it's pretty much just 4 end caps of aisles, with one or two Halloweenish stuff mixed into the aisles with the normal stuff. Kinda let down...no luck on finding anything "vintage" looking. I did pick up a DotD skull with super bright light up white eyes (not sure if I like the white...) and a Everything Pumpkin coffee mug...as well as a super comfy long turtleneck sweater for when we finally get our Fall weather starting here in WA...

Not sure on how long I'll have to wait till HGs gets more stuff in...or if they'll even get stuff I want in...the frustrating thing is I can find the stuff on eBay but people want 3x the price...


----------



## 22606

If anyone has been unable to find the stacked bat candleholders that have been shown in this thread periodically, Michaels has them online, and marked down at the moment: http://www.michaels.com/bat-candle-holder-set-of-2/D023361S.html#pmpt=qualifying&sz=72&start=16


----------



## LaurieStrode

Has anyone seen this?
View attachment 286995
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dustin2dust

LaurieStrode said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> View attachment 286995


[/QUOTE]

No, but now I have another item on my hunt list!


----------



## kristinms8

Has anyone seen the fortune teller or the statue like witch candy holder in Northern CA yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

No, and I have been looking for that witch!



kristinms8 said:


> Has anyone seen the fortune teller or the statue like witch candy holder in Northern CA yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up three of the jack-o-lantern pillows at Marshalls. The framed Halloween party stitching came from Homegoods!


----------



## dbruner

Kastaspella, I went back to Homegoods today and the fortune teller was gone. I will keep my eye out at other stores. Jb1sb2, I love that Halloween Party sign! I will have to look for one. Homegoods got more of the big stuff in, they have the phone booth, mail box and a huge coffin.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Sorry I didn't get a picture but one of the KC area Home Goods we went to yesterday had a huge fortune teller. So big it wouldn't have fit in our car. And at $400 it wasn't a good match for our wallet either. But it was cool!


----------



## kristinms8

NormalLikeYou said:


> Sorry I didn't get a picture but one of the KC area Home Goods we went to yesterday had a huge fortune teller. So big it wouldn't have fit in our car. And at $400 it wasn't a good match for our wallet either. But it was cool!


That's amazing!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbc

Home Goods White Plains, NY


----------



## The Big Scare

The Joker said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his hair???? WTH!





trickster said:


> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that one of Frankie's bolts is above his ear mixed into his hair???? WTH!
> 
> [
> Finally someone else noticed. I thought It was just me or I had gotten a defective one but I have seen same bust in several other stores and they are all the same . I guess quality control was on pause that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that also. It's only on the one with the bones at the bottom, the one with the Tombstones is correct. But it does seem to be intentional, I saw a miniature version and it was the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was done on purpose to avoid a cease and desist order from Universal Studios. Because the Frankenstein Monster with the bones bears a striking resemblance to you-know-who, the change needed to be made. Universal Studios owns the traditional Boris Karloff Frankenstein look and has a copyright claim to certain components. If an item meets these components, Universal can legally sue. Having the bolt misplaced on the one that looks like Karloff in his original makeup allows the piece to be made without the overt threat of legal action. Granted, it still could happen, but they are -- at least -- trying to avoid it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a fourth cup in this series? I seem to remember someone saying there were four.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=306682&d=1473041928"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! Did you ever find the spider mug? I picked one up today remembering you were looking for it.


----------



## kristinms8

Purchased a cute cauldron canister at Marshall's to go in my Witch's Brew cabinet. Found a cute "Enter if You Dare" sign & Dia De Los Muertes table runner at Home Goods. Also picked up some beautiful beaded pillows on the TJMaxx website. Enjoy!







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Kastaspella

Still can't find the home goods fortune teller anywhere:disappointed_relieved:


----------



## Kastaspella

WOW....what an amazing selection!!


----------



## queenswake

I got the awesome cauldron with the chains wrapped around it and resting on skulls. I remember seeing it last year. Luckily I found it at the second Homegoods I went to. But yeah, I have a love/hate relationships with TJ/HG/Marshalls because they only have like one of each item out. So if someone grabs it before you do and before they can grab another one from the back, you are out of luck. It's so annoying.


----------



## Kastaspella

queenswake said:


> I got the awesome cauldron with the chains wrapped around it and resting on skulls. I remember seeing it last year. Luckily I found it at the second Homegoods I went to. But yeah, I have a love/hate relationships with TJ/HG/Marshalls because they only have like one of each item out. So if someone grabs it before you do and before they can grab another one from the back, you are out of luck. It's so annoying.


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking....they only get ONE of everything and if you don't get it right then.....forget it:disappointed_relieved:


----------



## Kastaspella

dbruner said:


> Kastaspella, I went back to Homegoods today and the fortune teller was gone. I will keep my eye out at other stores. Jb1sb2, I love that Halloween Party sign! I will have to look for one. Homegoods got more of the big stuff in, they have the phone booth, mail box and a huge coffin.


I went to our homegoods and no luck....thought maybe they would get another shipment?.....thanks for trying!


----------



## avgjoefriday

jb1sb2 said:


> Hi! Did you ever find the spider mug? I picked one up today remembering you were looking for it.


JB you are amazing!! No I have not even been able to look since the nearest Homegoods is 3.5 hours away!! PM me and I would love to pay you for it! Thank you thank you thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustin2dust

Hit HG, Tj and Marshalls up north in Austin today. Saw some cool stuff, but nothing I couldn't resist. Marshalls had a big section with Halloween/fall items. I hadn't realized how freakin big that fortune teller is!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

Are products starting to wind down in your local HG and Marshall's? I am in Los Angeles with 3-4 Home Goods, TJMaxx and Marshalls within a few blocks of one another and it seems like things are picked over. Maybe I am just getting there after the weekend shoppers have descended on them, but I'm not finding these amazing things that others are posting pics of. Anyone else?


----------



## Kastaspella

that is the fortune teller I've been looking for!


----------



## The Crow 1994

Missed out on the Headless Horseman faux statue. They actually had one at the store here in Omaha, but the pumpkin's top was broken off. So, no sale.


----------



## lilibat

Urgh, I need to win the Lottery.

















OFFS, what's with the sideways thing?


----------



## jb1sb2

Kastaspella said:


> that is the fortune teller I've been looking for!


I think that's the one that is huge, Not the small one. Or are you wanting the big one?


----------



## dustin2dust

The one I saw today was huge and $300. Maybe 3 ft? They have a small one? 

I have the same issue with sideways pictures when I have taken photos on my iPhone, loaded them an a computer and tried to post them from there.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

"I wish I had storage space for large items like these. I would love to own that mailbox!"

I agree! Had my hands on one today but got that "ain't gonna happen" look from my hubby.
I'd love to have that mailbox too but I have so many big items now ... oh the futility of it!. 
If I only owned a warehouse ...


----------



## Kastaspella

oh no.....I was looking for the one that's about 13 inches tall......I didn't even know they had a large one.....WOWSAH!!!


----------



## lilibat

PoCoHauntGal said:


> "I wish I had storage space for large items like these. I would love to own that mailbox!"
> 
> I agree! Had my hands on one today but got that "ain't gonna happen" look from my hubby.
> I'd love to have that mailbox too but I have so many big items now ... oh the futility of it!.
> If I only owned a warehouse ...
> 
> View attachment 319057


I saw the mailbox today and I was like, "WHY? WTF would I even do with that?"


----------



## A Little Odd

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> Are products starting to wind down in your local HG and Marshall's? I am in Los Angeles with 3-4 Home Goods, TJMaxx and Marshalls within a few blocks of one another and it seems like things are picked over. Maybe I am just getting there after the weekend shoppers have descended on them, but I'm not finding these amazing things that others are posting pics of. Anyone else?


The cupboards were almost bare at the Marshalls I went to yesterday.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chloerlz

I'm so sad I can't find one more of these dinner plates to complete my set. If anyone sees one, could they please pick one up for me and I'll pay the cost and shipping. I would really appreciate it! I've been to a handful of Home Goods in hopes of getting one more, but I'm not having any luck. I believe they cost $3.99 or maybe $4.99. I'm crossing my fingers someone can find it!


----------



## SinTheDoll

Not sure if anyone posted this yet-- but this was one of the busts I got. I also ended up purchasing the bride and groom busts too.


----------



## Kastaspella

LOVE this!!! WOW!!


----------



## Kastaspella

that is awesome.....I was at the one by me last night and didn't see them......going back tonight and will check again


----------



## RCIAG

The Big Scare said:


> trickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was done on purpose to avoid a cease and desist order from Universal Studios. Because the Frankenstein Monster with the bones bears a striking resemblance to you-know-who, the change needed to be made. Universal Studios owns the traditional Boris Karloff Frankenstein look and has a copyright claim to certain components. If an item meets these components, Universal can legally sue. Having the bolt misplaced on the one that looks like Karloff in his original makeup allows the piece to be made without the overt threat of legal action. Granted, it still could happen, but they are -- at least -- trying to avoid it.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I didn't even notice this!! The single Frankie on bones has a bolt on his head too but the Frankie from last year looks like a regular Frankie. I'd rather they just left off the bolts all together that way you could add your own if you'd like. As they are now I'd wanna cut that head bolt off & move it to where it's supposed to be. It just looks silly as it is now.
> 
> Here's a pic from someone here from last year's HG thread, Frankie is on the right. Notice he's also in B&W but his bolts are where they're supposed to be. I painted mine the appropriate Frankenstein green & I thought I had a pic of him but I don't so this will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hallow Girl

About a week and a half ago I went to tjmaxx and they had the witches broom, Frankenstein bust, the highly coveted hearse among other things. Well, yesterday i went back and they were still there. It bothers me because i feel as though if they don't sell, next year they won't stock my store with good items. I kind of feel obligated to buy just so they have a good selection come next year.


----------



## jb1sb2

avgjoefriday said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Did you ever find the spider mug? I picked one up today remembering you were looking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> JB you are amazing!! No I have not even been able to look since the nearest Homegoods is 3.5 hours away!! PM me and I would love to pay you for it! Thank you thank you thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are welcome! Just wanted to make sure you got to complete your set! Pming now.


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked up the silver clock a couple weeks ago, but last night I found this darker version! I love this one so much more!


----------



## The Big Scare

trickster said:


> OMG I didn't even notice this!! The single Frankie on bones has a bolt on his head too but the Frankie from last year looks like a regular Frankie. I'd rather they just left off the bolts all together that way you could add your own if you'd like. As they are now I'd wanna cut that head bolt off & move it to where it's supposed to be. It just looks silly as it is now.
> 
> Here's a pic from someone here from last year's HG thread, Frankie is on the right. Notice he's also in B&W but his bolts are where they're supposed to be. I painted mine the appropriate Frankenstein green & I thought I had a pic of him but I don't so this will have to do.


Yes, the Frankie in that photo doesn't resemble Karloff and has multiple adjustments to the staples and stitches, so no need to adjust the bolts on him! But this year's... Definitely in need of some bolt adjustments! haha

I am glad they released the Karloff Frankie this year, but my store did not get him in.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked up the silver clock a couple weeks ago, but last night I found this darker version! I love this one so much more!


If I had found the darker version I would have bought it. I passed on the light silver, it was just to shiny bright for me and I didn't like the white skulls on it but that darker version is more my style...I can dig it. Looking closer the skulls don't look glittered either, even better.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I saw the black & silver clock today at Home Goods & really, really liked it. They had the lighter color too but I didn't feel like I wanted to take that one home. I wrestled a bit with whether to get it, but I ended up choosing other things & didn't buy it. It's gorgeous though!

Today is my birthday & gosh, I feel like I got lucky! I found one of the mirrors! Squee! I grabbed it off the shelf so fast! LOL! If I hadn't gotten the mirror, I think I probably would have gotten the clock, but I am so happy to have this mirror. I might actually keep it in my bedroom all the time, even though I normally have nothing Halloween out all year. It's so elegant! Smit! Smit! I'm smitten!

I also found one of the cool plaques with the skelly hand holding the keys. This is a cool piece too, so in it went into the cart!

And then I grabbed a non-lighted twig broom for my witch, Hagatha. It was $19.99. 

















Happy Birthday to me, mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Kastaspella

Great haul......Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

Happy Birthday Jenn&Matt ! And great finds!


----------



## jb1sb2

disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the silver clock a couple weeks ago, but last night I found this darker version! I love this one so much more!
> 
> 
> 
> If I had found the darker version I would have bought it. I passed on the light silver, it was just to shiny bright for me and I didn't like the white skulls on it but that darker version is more my style...I can dig it. Looking closer the skulls don't look glittered either, even better.
Click to expand...

I am with you 100%. I was going to alter the lighter one until I found this one. And yes, no glitter on the skulls! They are a more natural bone color.


----------



## Barbie K

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I saw the black & silver clock today at Home Goods & really, really liked it. They had the lighter color too but I didn't feel like I wanted to take that one home. I wrestled a bit with whether to get it, but I ended up choosing other things & didn't buy it. It's gorgeous though!
> 
> Today is my birthday & gosh, I feel like I got lucky! I found one of the mirrors! Squee! I grabbed it off the shelf so fast! LOL! If I hadn't gotten the mirror, I think I probably would have gotten the clock, but I am so happy to have this mirror. I might actually keep it in my bedroom all the time, even though I normally have nothing Halloween out all year. It's so elegant! Smit! Smit! I'm smitten!
> 
> I also found one of the cool plaques with the skelly hand holding the keys. This is a cool piece too, so in it went into the cart!
> 
> And then I grabbed a non-lighted twig broom for my witch, Hagatha. It was $19.99.
> 
> View attachment 320529
> 
> 
> View attachment 320537
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me, mwah ha ha ha ha!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I had that mirror in my hands and past it up and as soon as I got home, (darn budget) I regretted it. I also thought it would be nice to leave out year round. It really is nice. I have broom envy. No luck finding one in my area. I made one last year but nowhere near as nice as that one.

I love my new car but hate that I have a holiday budget


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

I love those clocks. I got the lighter silver one when the first saw it and didn't even know about the darker one until I was scrolling this thread. If I don't find the darker version I will try to "antique" mine. That hand/ring thing is cool. Haven' t seen that yet. Also looking for the mirror. That is my "must have" item this year. No luck so far.


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I love those clocks. I got the lighter silver one when the first saw it and didn't even know about the darker one until I was scrolling this thread. If I don't find the darker version I will try to "antique" mine. That hand/ring thing is cool. Haven' t seen that yet. Also looking for the mirror. That is my "must have" item this year. No luck so far.


Oh no! I had an extra mirror that I picked up for someone on the searching for stuff thread. She had already found one locally so I took it back. I wish I would have realized you were looking for it also!


----------



## grandma lise

For those who collect cotton kitchen towels, I finally found some at Marshalls tonight...









They arrived in our store today - (I live in the Pacific Northwest). Yay!


----------



## reaper27

Found a couple of cool pieces - I picked up the tree (lights up) and my buddy picked up the snow globe


----------



## The Crow 1994

lilibat said:


> Urgh, I need to win the Lottery.
> 
> View attachment 318969
> 
> 
> View attachment 318977
> 
> 
> OFFS, what's with the sideways thing?


I'd be all over that winged skeleton/reaper if they would stock something like that here. Alas, our stores never get the big, cool items. Was that a HomeGoods store?


----------



## grandma lise

For those who don't live in the big cities...

THANK YOU for mentioning which of the three stores you found the items you so generously photographed for us. 

I enjoy this thread so much!


----------



## jb1sb2

The Crow 1994 said:


> lilibat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh, I need to win the Lottery.
> 
> 318969
> 
> 318977
> 
> OFFS, what's with the sideways thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be all over that winged skeleton/reaper if they would stock something like that here. Alas, our stores never get the big, cool items. Was that a HomeGoods store?
Click to expand...

Yes, he has been found at Homegoods by different members.


----------



## MissT

Agreed! All we have here is a small TJMaxx, and it doesn't get much, but still it's so nice to know what to look for.



grandma lise said:


> For those who don't live in the big cities...
> 
> THANK YOU for mentioning which of the three stores you found the items you so generously photographed for us.
> 
> I enjoy this thread so much!


----------



## chloerlz

reaper27 said:


> Found a couple of cool pieces - I picked up the tree (lights up) and my buddy picked up the snow globe
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320809&d=1473864471"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320817&d=1473864485"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I love this snowglobe, it's so unique! A skeleton and a clown as one, so cool! I must find it lol!


----------



## kristinms8

Saw a giant fortune teller today at Home Goods in Dublin, CA for $399. Unfortunately aside from being huge, the crystal ball  & hand holding it was missing. I wonder if she knew she'd lose it . My hunt goes on for the smaller version.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella

I've been searching for the small fortune teller too......saw the HUGE one today......trying to stay positive but I haven't had much luck so far


----------



## jb1sb2

reaper27 said:


> Found a couple of cool pieces - I picked up the tree (lights up) and my buddy picked up the snow globe
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320809&d=1473864471"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320817&d=1473864485"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I found one of those trees, love it. Wish I had found a pair but that's ok. But, what store was the clown snow globe at? I thought I was done with my wants, but I want that one!!!!!!


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

If anyone finds the mirror, I will but it from you!


----------



## Artistrybyadrii

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I saw the black & silver clock today at Home Goods & really, really liked it. They had the lighter color too but I didn't feel like I wanted to take that one home. I wrestled a bit with whether to get it, but I ended up choosing other things & didn't buy it. It's gorgeous though!
> 
> Today is my birthday & gosh, I feel like I got lucky! I found one of the mirrors! Squee! I grabbed it off the shelf so fast! LOL! If I hadn't gotten the mirror, I think I probably would have gotten the clock, but I am so happy to have this mirror. I might actually keep it in my bedroom all the time, even though I normally have nothing Halloween out all year. It's so elegant! Smit! Smit! I'm smitten!
> 
> I also found one of the cool plaques with the skelly hand holding the keys. This is a cool piece too, so in it went into the cart!
> 
> And then I grabbed a non-lighted twig broom for my witch, Hagatha. It was $19.99.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320529&d=1473819307"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320537&d=1473819328"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Happy Birthday to me, mwah ha ha ha ha!


Reading your post made me feel like I was reading a post I would have typed up! We have the same taste!!! Haha. I also got the mirror and the skeleton hand holding the keys. I wish I had picked up a second hand that I saw when I first got mine, but when I went back for it, it was gone! :/ but that's okay  and I just picked up the black & silver clock today! I already have the silver one, but this black one is gorgeous and I'm gonna return the silver :grin: 

Homegoods is really starting to clear out here in south Florida, there's a lot less things left on the shelves


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Artistrybyadrii ~ welcome to the Forum! Well, if we have similar taste, then it's a good thing you are in South FL and I am in PA, otherwise we'd be competing to get to HomeGoods first! LOL! 

My daughter recently had a birthday also, and we had a party for her. We set up a temporary buffet table for her in our front room that we also use for our Halloween parties, and I have already spread out a few Halloween projects on it since every flat surface this time of year is valuable! Anyway, my mirror is on it and I admire it multiple times a day now. I have bought some lovely pieces this year but the mirror may be my favorite... I will keep looking for more though, since I know others here really want one too, and they really SHOULD be going to homes that will adore them!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Artistrybyadrii ~ welcome to the Forum! Well, if we have similar taste, then it's a good thing you are in South FL and I am in PA, otherwise we'd be competing to get to HomeGoods first! LOL!
> 
> My daughter recently had a birthday also, and we had a party for her. We set up a temporary buffet table for her in our front room that we also use for our Halloween parties, and I have already spread out a few Halloween projects on it since every flat surface this time of year is valuable! Anyway, my mirror is on it and I admire it multiple times a day now. I have bought some lovely pieces this year but the mirror may be my favorite... I will keep looking for more though, since I know others here really want one too, and they really SHOULD be going to homes that will adore them!


I'm on the look for the mirror too. It is probably the last thing that I want and I will stop going to homegoods. I went today , looking for the mirror, didn't see it but did get the dark clock that showed recently. I bet my store has had the mirror and I've just missed it. i can't complain this year, usually my homegoods doesn't get much but they got just about everything I've seen here so far....except them mirror, maybe. oh and the fortune teller, I never saw that either. Again I could have missed it.
It definitely looks like they aren't getting in much more halloween though so the mirror is looking more and more like a lost cause. 
Has anyone seen it at TJ Maxx or Marshalls? is it only a HG item?


----------



## Artistrybyadrii

Thank you for the welcome! :relaxed:

I've only seen the mirror in Homegoods, but I will keep trying to see if I can find it again for those who are on the hunt! It's so beautiful :relaxed:


----------



## FreeRangeWackadoo

I am hunting for the mirror. I am doing a witch's bathroom and have almost everthing a witch would use while she's getting ready for the day/night...spooky hand towels, witch-themed toiletries and accessories. But that mirror would be the cherry on top! If anyone finds one please keep me in mind!


----------



## sewinggirl34

Has anyone in Michigan found the Fortune Teller decorative table item that says "Fortune Told Here"? I found it at the Home Goods in Lake Orion, MI a few weeks ago, but it's gone. I was told that no such thing ever existed, but here's the picture to prove it, as I took it in their store location. They have a 5 ft tall one now, but I just want the smaller version. Has anyone seen this??


----------



## sewinggirl34

I just bought this a few weeks ago, it's amazing, right??!!


----------



## Ditsterz

Saw this at home goods yesterday


----------



## RCIAG

I'll be hitting HG tonite after dinner. I shouldn't but I'm gonna anyway. It's like I'm compelled even though the last 3 trips didn't prove fruitful. Once you get that ONE THING, for me the Bride bust, everything is just doesn't quite impress as much & is kinda anti-climactic.

But we'll see.


----------



## schatze

LaurieStrode said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> View attachment 286995


[/QUOTE]


I wish i had.


----------



## Juno_b

sewinggirl34 said:


> Has anyone in Michigan found the Fortune Teller decorative table item that says "Fortune Told Here"? I found it at the Home Goods in Lake Orion, MI a few weeks ago, but it's gone. I was told that no such thing ever existed, but here's the picture to prove it, as I took it in their store location. They have a 5 ft tall one now, but I just want the smaller version. Has anyone seen this?? [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=323121&d=1474043973"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 I live in the metro Detroit area, and I haven't found The fortune teller yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

sewinggirl34 said:


> Has anyone in Michigan found the Fortune Teller decorative table item that says "Fortune Told Here"? I found it at the Home Goods in Lake Orion, MI a few weeks ago, but it's gone. I was told that no such thing ever existed, but here's the picture to prove it, as I took it in their store location. They have a 5 ft tall one now, but I just want the smaller version. Has anyone seen this??
> View attachment 323121


Several people on here have been lucky enough to find this and buy it but I'm not one of them. I haven't seen it at my store at all. could have missed it i guess, I don't go there everyday , this and that mirror are the 2 things I've been looking for. Hope you find another one.
Also, there is a Lake Orion in MI ? I love that, my sons name is Orion.


----------



## A Little Odd

Thanks to the kindness of another forum member I have a fortune teller coming 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella

I've looked every week for the small fortune teller and they only have the big one around here (I'm in Indiana)....it was the one thing I REALLY wanted


----------



## dbruner

There's a new Homegoods having their grand opening on Sunday, I don't know if I should go or not. The other two around here have ramped it down so this one may not even have any Halloween, or they may have a fresh supply. Also it will probably be a zoo. I have tomorrow to think about it. If I do I will look for a fortune teller for Kastaspella and one of those plates that someone wanted.


----------



## chloerlz

dbruner said:


> There's a new Homegoods having their grand opening on Sunday, I don't know if I should go or not. The other two around here have ramped it down so this one may not even have any Halloween, or they may have a fresh supply. Also it will probably be a zoo. I have tomorrow to think about it. If I do I will look for a fortune teller for Kastaspella and one of those plates that someone wanted.


Oh my gosh! There's a grand opening of one here in PA this Sunday and was wondering the same thing about Halloween stuff! I'm hoping there is. I have to work, but I'm going to try and call to see if they have my missing plate lol!


----------



## jb1sb2

Made the Homegoods rounds tonight. One had a new witch. A couple new cabinets at another. A bigger slot machine and a phone one. The more I look at the phone one, the more I wish I would have bought it! Not usually my thing, but it's pretty special I think! And a waterglobe I hadn't seen before. I did come home with a pair of the skull planters and a pair of the pile of skulls with lights and sounds. I plan to integrate the piles of skulls into some columns or catacombs at some point!


----------



## mb24

I found these vintage style plates and bowls today at Marshall's


----------



## Kastaspella

Thank you dbruner....I really appreciate you keeping me in mind  so far I haven't had good luck at all.....I bought a real cute light up canvas with owls and a witch flying across the moon (at Gordmans)...it worked for about 2 hours and of course they didn't have another one and of course I lost the receipt so they gave me in store credit....uggggggg


----------



## chloerlz

jb1sb2 said:


> Made the Homegoods rounds tonight. One had a new witch. A couple new cabinets at another. A bigger slot machine and a phone one. The more I look at the phone one, the more I wish I would have bought it! Not usually my thing, but it's pretty special I think! And a waterglobe I hadn't seen before. I did come home with a pair of the skull planters and a pair of the pile of skulls with lights and sounds. I plan to integrate the piles of skulls into some columns or catacombs at some point!


I love the planters, how cool and unique! They would look great with some purple or orange mums!!


----------



## MonsterGuts

Look at what my husband just brought home for me!!!!! I can't believe that he scored these. He said they were on different aisles too. I am so giddy right now. 

-Kat


----------



## punkineater

I'm happy the forum members are scoring big at Home Goods~living vicariously through all of you


----------



## avgjoefriday

Driving through Baton Rouge yesterday I saw these giant nutcrackers at Homegoods. Not my style, but perhaps of interest to someone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halloweena

Some cool (also huge and expensive) things I spotted today....


----------



## kristinms8

avgjoefriday said:


> Driving through Baton Rouge yesterday I saw these giant nutcrackers at Homegoods. Not my style, but perhaps of interest to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those giant Witch & Dracula nutcrackers look cute! Haven't seen any of those in person yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbruner

I went to the new Homegoods today and they had some Halloween but nothing on anyone's wish list. I got a snow globe with a gargoyle in it. Maybe if I had gotten up earlier...


----------



## im the goddess

I'm sorry if someone has already posted this, but I saw her this past weekend.


----------



## Halloweena

Now taking orders for brooms LOL.... 








Also Liked this phonograph that I had not seen before...


----------



## RCIAG

Bought a bunch of Crazy Head ornaments last night.


----------



## grandma lise

RCIAG said:


> Bought a bunch of Crazy Head ornaments last night.
> 
> At Homegoods? Or a different store? That's a nice collection.


----------



## jb1sb2

Halloweena said:


> Now taking orders for brooms LOL....
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=325745&d=1474223578"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Also Liked this phonograph that I had not seen before...
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=325753&d=1474223644"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I bought that phonograph a couple weeks ago. I love it also but don't even bother putting batteries in it if you buy it! It makes sounds and they are horrendous!


----------



## revengemaiden

lbc said:


> Home Goods White Plains, NY
> 
> View attachment 316066


OMG! I went to my second choice location of Home Goods this weekend and found the large hearse! Woohoo! It is nearly two feet long and it is awesome!









My Haunted Mansion Halloween decor has a hearse!!!


----------



## revengemaiden

Ok, I drove the 40 miles to another Home Goods and they had nearly three times as much merchandise as my 'local' Home Goods! They had the most amazing stuff I have seen this year, including a nearly 5 foot tall version of the popular Fortune Teller. It is life-size!









I have seen the smaller, table top version at Marshall's, but this one just dumbfounded me. I so wanted it, but did not have the car space or the storage space for it. 

Couldn't find the price and everything was too heavy for me to move alone for a better photo.

Have any other Forum members seen this? Giant Fortune Teller!


----------



## kristinms8

revengemaiden said:


> Ok, I drove the 40 miles to another Home Goods and they had nearly three times as much merchandise as my 'local' Home Goods! They had amazing stuff I had never seen, including a nearly 5 foot tall version of the popular Fortune Teller. It is life-size!
> 
> View attachment 325961
> 
> 
> I have seen the smaller, table top version at Marshall's, but this one just dumbfounded me. I so wanted it, but did not have the car space or the storage space for it.
> 
> Couldn't find the price and everything was too heavy for me to move alone for a better photo.
> 
> Have any other Forum members seen this? Giant Fortune Teller!


Yeah it's awesome and prices around $399 I believe. I saw one a few weeks ago. I'm still on the hunt for the small one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsalz

I think it is SO cool life-sized (I passed on the small one), but for $400 the damn ball should have done something amazing. Like showed the future.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Our new Home goods opened today and OMG it was so crowded you couldn't even walk around much less look. I am excited to check out the halloween stuff but couldn't today for sure. This is the 1st Home goods in our area.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Does anyone know if this guy has any brothers? It is the most unusual coloring for a pumpkin but actually matches some decor in one of my rooms . 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella

I just saw the huge fortune teller on Friday.....I've been looking for the smaller one for quite awhile now


----------



## punkineater

revengemaiden said:


> Ok, I drove the 40 miles to another Home Goods and they had nearly three times as much merchandise as my 'local' Home Goods! They had the most amazing stuff I have seen this year, including a nearly 5 foot tall version of the popular Fortune Teller. It is life-size!
> 
> View attachment 325961
> 
> 
> I have seen the smaller, table top version at Marshall's, but this one just dumbfounded me. I so wanted it, but did not have the car space or the storage space for it.
> 
> Couldn't find the price and everything was too heavy for me to move alone for a better photo.
> 
> Have any other Forum members seen this? Giant Fortune Teller!


Gah, I'm melllllting, melllting....FANTASTIC stuff!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

kristinms8 said:


> Yeah it's awesome and prices around $399 I believe. I saw one a few weeks ago. I'm still on the hunt for the small one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it at 2 Home Goods. One had a big green $399 sign on it. The other had a sticker on the back that said $299. Still pricey for something that doesn't move, but a huge difference.


----------



## RCIAG

grandma lise said:


> RCIAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a bunch of Crazy Head ornaments last night.
> 
> At Homegoods? Or a different store? That's a nice collection.
> 
> 
> 
> HomeGoods.
> 
> If my husband hadn't been with me I might have bought this little guy (who is not so little):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a change we BOTH wanted this guy but he was broken. That single tooth fell out & some of the mouth was broken off. We both love the look of Mexican pottery & this was something we might have left out all year since it's not a typical JOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady was kinda neat too. Don't know if I've seen her here before so I took a pic & thought I'd post it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kastaspella

that Mexican pottery pumpkin is AWESOME! you saw that at Home Goods?


----------



## screamqueen2012

thats a really cool old school looking pumpkin....


----------



## jb1sb2

That's the only one I have seen.



avgjoefriday said:


> Does anyone know if this guy has any brothers? It is the most unusual coloring for a pumpkin but actually matches some decor in one of my rooms .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

That Mr. and Mrs. Bones tombstone hasn't made it's way here yet or it would be at home with me!



avgjoefriday said:


> Driving through Baton Rouge yesterday I saw these giant nutcrackers at Homegoods. Not my style, but perhaps of interest to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

That's what I was thinking! 


chloerlz said:


> I love the planters, how cool and unique! They would look great with some purple or orange mums!!


----------



## jb1sb2

So I may have walked into a Homegoods tonight and I may have found two....... ahem..... two mirrors! One has your name on it for cost plus shipping. Happy Monday!



disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm on the look for the mirror too. It is probably the last thing that I want and I will stop going to homegoods. I went today , looking for the mirror, didn't see it but did get the dark clock that showed recently. I bet my store has had the mirror and I've just missed it. i can't complain this year, usually my homegoods doesn't get much but they got just about everything I've seen here so far....except them mirror, maybe. oh and the fortune teller, I never saw that either. Again I could have missed it.
> It definitely looks like they aren't getting in much more halloween though so the mirror is looking more and more like a lost cause.
> Has anyone seen it at TJ Maxx or Marshalls? is it only a HG item?


----------



## jb1sb2

FreeRangeWackadoo said:


> I am hunting for the mirror. I am doing a witch's bathroom and have almost everthing a witch would use while she's getting ready for the day/night...spooky hand towels, witch-themed toiletries and accessories. But that mirror would be the cherry on top! If anyone finds one please keep me in mind!


So I may have walked into a Homegoods tonight and I may have found two....... ahem..... two mirrors! One has your name on it for cost plus shipping. Happy Monday!


----------



## jb1sb2

I'm so glad I could find things other members are looking for, to pass along the good fortune. But now I am stuck  I found something that several members want  What do I do with that? I am not even going to say what it is for now.


----------



## jb1sb2

That one never showed up here. I like it though! I am doing a major upgrade on my cemetery this year!


Ditsterz said:


> Saw this at home goods yesterday


----------



## dustin2dust

It seems like the influx of Halloween items is starting to slow. HGs had end caps with Thanksgiving stuff in the kitchen section. 

Still, I found these at Marshall's today and hadn't seen them before. I think they were $17 each? They were a cute idea, but the execution was a little sloppy.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

jb1sb2 said:


> I'm so glad I could find things other members are looking for, to pass along the good fortune. But now I am stuck  I found something that several members want  What do I do with that? I am not even going to say what it is for now.


This is a dilemma! You could go back & try to find the first 1 or 2 people who commented that they were looking for it, but that might be a bit of work in this long thread. 

You could go to the thread where people are posting what they are looking for to see if anyone listed it there. 

Or you could post here in this thread that you have it, you could list your terms (ie, maybe you want them to pay for it via Paypal, etc), and that you will give them until Friday of this week to contact you, guessing a number from 1-50, and whoever comes closest (without going over) will get it. 

??? I don't know, just trying to be fair, you know? 

On the other hand, you could post the item that you have & say that whoever sends you a pile of lottery tickets will be the lucky one who gets it! LOL! 

It's so great that you've found things for people! I actually saw a BROKEN mirror today at Home Goods and was so bummed about it. I'm lucky to have gotten one for myself, but I knew people here are looking for it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

This reminds me I need to visit HGs one more time...if I can't find the mini Shiny Brite ornaments (white with black cats and bats) or the Halloween character blocks...I'm going to have to beg someone on here for them and just hope that the mail people don't crush the ornaments or toss the blocks around...ugh. Not fun.


----------



## jb1sb2

AstorReinhardt said:


> This reminds me I need to visit HGs one more time...if I can't find the mini Shiny Brite ornaments (white with black cats and bats) or the Halloween character blocks...I'm going to have to beg someone on here for them and just hope that the mail people don't crush the ornaments or toss the blocks around...ugh. Not fun.


I am still watching for your things, but haven't seen the blocks again. And I have seen so many different ornaments but not the ones you want.


----------



## jb1sb2

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I could find things other members are looking for, to pass along the good fortune. But now I am stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found something that several members want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do with that? I am not even going to say what it is for now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a dilemma! You could go back & try to find the first 1 or 2 people who commented that they were looking for it, but that might be a bit of work in this long thread.
> 
> You could go to the thread where people are posting what they are looking for to see if anyone listed it there.
> 
> Or you could post here in this thread that you have it, you could list your terms (ie, maybe you want them to pay for it via Paypal, etc), and that you will give them until Friday of this week to contact you, guessing a number from 1-50, and whoever comes closest (without going over) will get it.
> 
> ??? I don't know, just trying to be fair, you know?
> 
> On the other hand, you could post the item that you have & say that whoever sends you a pile of lottery tickets will be the lucky one who gets it! LOL!
> 
> It's so great that you've found things for people! I actually saw a BROKEN mirror today at Home Goods and was so bummed about it. I'm lucky to have gotten one for myself, but I knew people here are looking for it.
Click to expand...

I have been helped with things on here, so I try to pay it forward! Not sure on this one though. Actually I bought it for myself but I have determined I don't really have any place for it. So rather than just stick it some place, why not make someone else who really wants it smile?


----------



## Kastaspella

Is it the fortune teller? I had a dream somebody found it....lol


----------



## AstorReinhardt

jb1sb2 said:


> I am still watching for your things, but haven't seen the blocks again. And I have seen so many different ornaments but not the ones you want.


I guess I want the popular things...which is always the case lol...


----------



## RCIAG

Kastaspella said:


> that Mexican pottery pumpkin is AWESOME! you saw that at Home Goods?


Yes! I was really bummed was broken because it isn't often both my husband & I like the same Halloween stuff. The pieces weren't even inside it or else I would've bought it & glued it all back together.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Stopped unexpectedly at Home Goods last night. I was there last Tuesday, so almost a week between visits & I did not see a big change in merchandise. A lot of the things on the shelves were damaged, which was disappointing. I got excited to see one of the mirrors but it was broken, otherwise I would have grabbed it for someone here. They also got me with one of the small Frankenstein busts - it had a huge piece missing from its shoulder - I could not think of a way to fix or conceal it in such a way that the profile of the bust still looked 'clean', so I passed. 

I was surprised to see that some of the very large props were no longer there - someone bought the gigantic tombstone that was around $400, I guess! Too bad I'm not invited to their Halloween party!!

I did manage to find one little thing that I think I remember people posting photos of either last year or the year before. I know I've seen it before because I liked it - it's a hanging bat pottery-looking lantern. 

It's a little cutie, for sure. The holder is designed for a tealight, but I may put him around my fireplace. If I do that, I will probably put a small strand of purple LEDs inside him.


----------



## sewinggirl34

I actually found the fortune teller! I feel like it's the last small one in Michigan lol


----------



## Kastaspella

Wow....congrats.....I looked again today. ..no luck


----------



## Hallow Girl

I have seen the halloween blocks but i never saw these before. Were they ever sold at one of the stores?


----------



## AstorReinhardt

WickedChick said:


> I have seen the halloween blocks but i never saw these before. Were they ever sold at one of the stores?
> 
> View attachment 331793


Damn it...now I have something else to put on my want list. And I'll have no luck finding them just like with the other things.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

AstorReinhardt said:


> Damn it...now I have something else to put on my want list. And I'll have no luck finding them just like with the other things.


lol me too, But no didn't and haven't seen the ones that spell out only BOO. Did see the ones that spelled out Halloween everywhere last year. I don't recall seeing any of those blocks out this year at all. But I want 'em


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Has anyone in the south eastern United States even seen the masquerade bust? I still have not found it. 

I've chopped down my list to just that and the Headless horseman snowglobe and still have been unable to find either.

Anyone else around the south east had luck with them? I feel like maybe stuff should make it to this area at around the same time but maybe it's more random than I think.


----------



## reaper27

jb1sb2 said:


> I found one of those trees, love it. Wish I had found a pair but that's ok. But, what store was the clown snow globe at? I thought I was done with my wants, but I want that one!!!!!!


I found it at the Homegoods in Irvine, CA

I saw the same one at another store in Yorba Linda last Sunday


----------



## Vsalz

This is the flat version of the dotd candleholder. Those are tealights in the eyes. I don't know why this is so funny.


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> Has anyone in the south eastern United States even seen the masquerade bust? I still have not found it.
> 
> I've chopped down my list to just that and the Headless horseman snowglobe and still have been unable to find either.
> 
> Anyone else around the south east had luck with them? I feel like maybe stuff should make it to this area at around the same time but maybe it's more random than I think.


I have seen several of both of those around Charlotte, NC.


----------



## jb1sb2

reaper27 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one of those trees, love it. Wish I had found a pair but that's ok. But, what store was the clown snow globe at? I thought I was done with my wants, but I want that one!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I found it at the Homegoods in Irvine, CA
> 
> I saw the same one at another store in Yorba Linda last Sunday
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks! I will make the rounds one more time to check for him. I love him! I saw him in a youtube video also.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Saw these the other day in Home Goods in Granite Bay, Ca.


----------



## grandma lise

Am losing hope... 

It seems impossible to me, but did I miss the Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments at TJMaxx and Marshalls this year? I ask because I've been checking for more than a month every other day.

I'm hoping, hoping you all found yours at Home Goods which I don't have here, AND that there's still a possibility that the Shiny Brite ornaments will be sold our TJMaxx and Marshall this year. I bought a ton of them in those two stores last Christmas.

Curious as to which store you all bought your Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments this year, also if you've seen them recently (but not at Home Goods). 

Heading out to make the rounds again. Thanks!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

jb1sb2 said:


> I have seen several of both of those around Charlotte, NC.


I'm guessing they are no longer available?


----------



## jb1sb2

exlibrisnyx said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen several of both of those around Charlotte, NC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing they are no longer available?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I haven't been going as much since they slowed way down on the new stuff. I wont go to half of them right now due to all of the rioting going on.


----------



## jb1sb2

grandma lise said:


> Am losing hope...
> 
> It seems impossible to me, but did I miss the Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments at TJMaxx and Marshalls this year? I ask because I've been checking for more than a month every other day.
> 
> I'm hoping, hoping you all found yours at Home Goods which I don't have here, AND that there's still a possibility that the Shiny Brite ornaments will be sold our TJMaxx and Marshall this year. I bought a ton of them in those two stores last Christmas.
> 
> Curious as to which store you all bought your Halloween Shiny Brite ornaments this year, also if you've seen them recently (but not at Home Goods).
> 
> Heading out to make the rounds again. Thanks!


I don't buy those, but have been looking for them at stores here for another member. I have never seen any of those at any of the Marshalls or TjMaxx's near me, only at Homegoods.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks jb1sb2. Nice of you to do this for a forum member here. Do keep an eye out. I talked with a cashier tonight at TJMaxx and she said she hasn't seen them yet... I've always bought them at TJMaxx and Marshalls so continuing to hope...


----------



## AstorReinhardt

grandma lise said:


> Thanks jb1sb2. Nice of you to do this for a forum member here. Do keep an eye out. I talked with a cashier tonight at TJMaxx and she said she hasn't seen them yet... I've always bought them at TJMaxx and Marshalls so continuing to hope...


Unfortunately when I was looking for the ones I want (which jb1sb2 is actually looking for them for me) I only saw Shiny Brites at HGs. But I haven't been to Marshalls so...I can't tell you if they'll sell them there this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Do you need the small or larger ones? I saw some at my HG last week & if we get there this week I can grab 'em if they still have them. Maybe our area isn't into Halloween trees yet because they had several boxes.


----------



## Hallow Girl

well, my hunt for the tot pillows is on again, my twin nieces came to visit and took a liking to it. I gave it to them. I want the love of halloween to be strong with them.


----------



## grandma lise

WickedChick, I saw two sets of Trick or Treat pillows at our Target two nights ago, so they recently got at least one shipment. 

AstorReinhardt, both TJMaxx and Marshalls carried the Christmas Shiny Brites last year, so I'm going to continue to look too. Because we live in the same region, they'll likely arrive within days of each other. I wish I could remember when the Halloween ornaments typically arrive... Really should track arrivals on a calendar!

RCIAG, I believe AstorReinhardt is looking for the 1 inch Shiny Brite ball ornaments with the cats and bats, but I don't entirely trust my memory.


----------



## jb1sb2

Someone was looking for one of these witches. Saw all these this morning.


----------



## Vsalz

Lots of people are looking for that box of ornaments, I think!


----------



## jb1sb2

Yep, I picked that particular one up for one of them.


----------



## jb1sb2

Found these two guys at Marshalls today. The tombstone and pumpkin both light up and change colors.


----------



## grandma lise

Not sure which box of Shiny Brites I want this year though those 1 inch ball ornaments are a strong possibility. Need to see them first. Going to keep checking for a couple more weeks then look at what I have already to decide if I need more. Ebay is our friend. 

I saw the skeleton and tombstone tonight at Marshalls though didn't see it lit. It's nice. Looking at the picture, the jack-o-lantern one looks like he has a beard.


----------



## danimal3114u

I finally found her, y'all (Austin, TX south home goods)! I went to 3 different home goods every weekend since I saw the 1st post with her, and was about to give up hope, but the skeleton bride bust is officially my co-pilot for the way home


----------



## Kastaspella

anyone seen the fortune teller anywhere else but Home Goods?


----------



## grandma lise

Kastaspella, I have not seen the fortune teller at TJMaxx, Marshalls, or Ross, and I go to our stores every other day when Halloween begins arriving.


----------



## Kastaspella

me neither


----------



## kristinms8

Yeah, I haven't been able to find the small Fortune Teller either. I've only seen a broken version of the giant one in northern CA. Still keeping my fingers crossed that she's in my future [emoji326].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal3114u

kristinms8 said:


> Yeah, I haven't been able to find the small Fortune Teller either. I've only seen a broken version of the giant one in northern CA.


Same at ours - just the big one, with one corner completely destroyed. Of course it was on clearance at $125 or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw these new waterglobes the other day. (Yes I have been looking for that clown after someone else posted him. And yes he went home with me  )


----------



## LaurieStrode

I haven't seen the fortune teller anywhere but Home Goods either. I saw the big one today, but have no desire for one so massive! The hunt it still on for the small one. That's the last item left on my Halloween wish list. I also found the skeleton clown water globe today! I was so excited to find it. I also got a light-up wooden skull and this funky tuxedo skelly fella, so I would consider today a success!


----------



## LaurieStrode

Also found this cute serving dish at Home Goods, but decided to pass. It was $12.99 I believe, which I thought was a bit pricey.


----------



## kristinms8

Saw a lot of Shiny Brite ornament sets at Home Goods in Gilroy, CA today along with a couple brooms & other cool stuff. Ended up picking up a metal skeleton hand tea lite holder and a metal tombstone that says "Till Death Do Us Part".































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KissingCoffins

Hello all! So I was heading to the discount store down the street from me to see if they had any little Halloween trinkets and the window display that used to be filled with inflatable pool toys and pools now looks like this







Target store decorations and..







They had 2 of the skeleton hand chain rails seen last year at HG (circled, not graffiti) . They said everything would be for sale but nothing is priced yet. I'll be back next week once they're done setting up if I can get some of the tombstones at a good deal. I have my eye on the gargoyle


----------



## Leslie415

*Poe or bust!*

First post for me 
Can't tell you how happy I was to find this forum and then to see this thread just for HG and TJ Maxx Halloween goodies... Man o man. On the lookout for a bust to purchase. Has anyone seen the Poe bust introduced in 2015 this year? I love some of the new ones this year but am still on the lookout for Poe. 
Thanks for all the eye candy from your various excursions!


----------



## Kastaspella

OMG.....there is the fortune teller I've been looking for!!!!


----------



## kristinms8

Leslie415 said:


> First post for me
> Can't tell you how happy I was to find this forum and then to see this thread just for HG and TJ Maxx Halloween goodies... Man o man. On the lookout for a bust to purchase. Has anyone seen the Poe bust introduced in 2015 this year? I love some of the new ones this year but am still on the lookout for Poe.
> Thanks for all the eye candy from your various excursions!


I've seen several "Deadgar" (Poe) busts this year so fingers crossed you'll be able to get one soon. Good luck & welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I just went back to HGs for possibly the last time this year...they didn't have hardly anything again. I sorted through the Shiny Brites but...no go...it's all new but none of it was what I was after...just white/silver and gold. They didn't have anything to do with Halloween except the boxes. No patterns on them at all.

I still had no luck finding the character blocks, or the signs or the statues I'm after...however I did finally manage to get at least ONE item off my wishlist...a pumpkin pail...sort of looks like it's vintage...like paper mache. I was after that and the smiling black cat one. So...not a complete wash.

But I feel they don't get in hardly anything and it's hard for me to go to places so I doubt I'll go back.


----------



## Leslie415

Oh that's encouraging! That's enough to keep the faith in my search...this could be dangerous 
Thanks!


----------



## Leslie415

*Batty lamppost!*

This is what was left at HG in Williamsburg, Va today. Slim pickings. 









Although I did see this awesome lamppost I am tempted to go rescue tomorrow!


----------



## jb1sb2

Leslie415 said:


> This is what was left at HG in Williamsburg, Va today. Slim pickings.
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346522&d=1475623630"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Although I did see this awesome lamppost I am tempted to go rescue tomorrow!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346530&d=1475624092"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That lamppost is fantastic. I grabbed the one and only large one I saw! It goes nicely with the smaller version of the metal hearse.


----------



## Leslie415

I bet it looks nice paired with the hearse. I'm wondering if it would survive outside on my porch for the season.


----------



## jb1sb2

Leslie415 said:


> I bet it looks nice paired with the hearse. I'm wondering if it would survive outside on my porch for the season.


 If your porch is covered, I don't see why not. Especially if you sprayed it with a water repellent. I would think the worse case would be the contacts on the battery part would rust if there was alot of moisture.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Went out today thinking this would be my last stop at HG this season, as last time I was there the shelves were pretty sparse. Much to my surprise they actually had four of the " Fred Astair in witch drag" busts! I picked out the one with the best paint and happily carted it up front 
NOW I am officially done with HG 


Wow autocorrect went crazy on that post LOL


----------



## Barbie K

This store got in quite a few large pieces and new merchandise


----------



## avgjoefriday

Where is that located Barbie? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K

avgjoefriday said:


> Where is that located Barbie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Miami, Florida close to Dadeland Mall


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I never did find one of the pretty rose vampire skull mirrors at HG BUT I did find one today at Ross. I wasn't sure it was the same one so I came on here and checked and it is the same exact one, so anyone that wanted one and never found it, check out Ross as well. How much was it at HG ? I don't think anyone ever said.


----------



## Kastaspella

those mirrors are awesome! great find  I'm still looking for the fortune teller but if I found the mirror I definitely would buy it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Kastaspella said:


> those mirrors are awesome! great find  I'm still looking for the fortune teller but if I found the mirror I definitely would buy it!


the mirror and the small fortune teller were the only two things I was still looking for at HG. I found the mirror ( at Ross instead) but like you I'm still looking for the fortune teller. I've pretty much given up hope since it is so late in the season which is just as well because I really don't have a use for her, I just like her


----------



## Kastaspella

I've pretty much given up, too....I went to Home Goods tonight and they had what was left of Halloween stuff moved up front......I did buy the clock.....they only had one that wasn't broken so I snatched it


----------



## Leslie415

*Poe bust a bust so went with Frankie and Bride*

HG in Charlottesville, VA had one pay phone left today. 
I was there to get the Frankie and Bride bust that I've been hoping was still there after a week of being out of town. So happy to see it still on the shelf!


----------



## RCIAG

Ugh, eveyr time I see those 2 all I can focus on is that bolt in the head. Why didn't they just leave it off all together?!?!


----------



## Leslie415

I hear ya about the weird bolt placement. I just love it otherwise and am willing to overlook it for now!


----------



## Barbie K

Leslie415 said:


> HG in Charlottesville, VA had one pay phone left today.
> I was there to get the Frankie and Bride bust that I've been hoping was still there after a week of being out of town. So happy to see it still on the shelf!
> View attachment 349417
> 
> View attachment 349425


That phone is so cool! I wish I had seen that in my local store.


----------



## HaunterMom

Does anyone know if HG discounts their Halloween stuff after Halloween? Or do they just pack it away for next year?


----------



## Leslie415

Worker at HG said they will discount Halloween but not until very late in Oct or possibly after Halloween. Good luck!


----------



## RCIAG

Went to HG to return some ornaments & saw 2 of the Mexican pottery JOLs that I posted earlier in the thread. They were smaller than the first broken one I saw, AND they were $50 each!!

I didn't look at the price on that larger broken one, but I couldn't believe those 2 small ones were that much money. Needless to say they didn't come home with us.

If they'd been $30 I would've bought at least one, but $50 just seemed crazy even for one.


----------



## Kastaspella

I agree.....I saw one at our Home Goods for $50.....too much IMO


----------



## RCIAG

I love that look too. We've got 2 Mexicn pottery planters & only got them because they were on sale.


----------



## Kastaspella

me too....LOVE Mexican decor.....I'm hoping they go on sale soon


----------



## kristinms8

Ross in Dublin, CA has had Mexican Skulls in various colors. They are pricing around $12-$14. Very pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PattiC

I love the Sleepy Hollow sign. I gave been looking everywhere for the groom skeleton. Now they're all bringing in Christmas stuff.


----------



## PattiC

I want the groom - wonder if they still have him.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I don't know if anyone is still checkkng this thread but I am looking for any of the large busts.....Frankenstein and Dracula in particular! Can someone tell me if last years Frankenstein came in 2 different sizes? I just bought one on Ebay (I thought I scored!) but turns out he's only 12" in height. There's another listing for what looks to be the same Frankenstein but he's 20" high, but he's also wayyyy too much money. I'm new to Homegoods Halloween shopping, shocking I know, but I've limited myself to Grandinroad for the past several uears since I always seem to max out my budget there! LOL

Oh and if anyone has any extra or has seen it repeated from last year but I am on the hunt for Dedgar (Deadgar?). He's so cool....I really need to add him to my collection!


----------

